# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Одиночество и усталость. Помогите

## yana123

Ребята, привет!

Помогите. Чувствую последние несколько лет какую-то всепоглощающую усталость, нежелание что-либо делать. Мне всего 28.
Растеряла всех друзей (кроме шуток, даже кофе выпить сходить не с кем; позвонить некому – вообще никакой социальной активности).
Побывала замужем и недавно развелась (по моей инициативе; думала, брак станет панацеей от этого нежелания жить, но вышло ещё хуже).
Вообще никого нет. Родителей давно не стало. Родственников тоже нема.
Работаю на клёвой работе с хорошей зарплатой, люблю её. Но – удалёнка (общения – ноль). В последние месяцы мотивация работать снизилась и продолжает снижаться, начинаю раздражаться.
Мысли посещают малоприятные, но соблазнительные и пугающие. Всё думаю: зачем? для чего? почему?
Ни к чему не испытываю никакого интереса – всё скука смертная для меня. С кем ни встретишься – все зовут пить, а пить не хочется. Хочется роскоши человеческого общения и простого дружеского тепла и участия. Последние дни совсем плохо стало: плачу каждый вечер. Становится невыразимо одиноко и тоскливо; хочется перестать чувствовать эту тоску. Прямо чуть ли не физически больно; ощущение – будто умерли все, а я одна осталась. Очень хочется всё это прекратить, устала; сил не хватает уже. Через силу приходится делать бытовые дела, выходить в магазин за продуктами, работать.
Поговорить не с кем. У психолога была пару лет назад (у гештальт-терапевта, если быть точной) – ну как-то не зашло. Да и город провинциальный – тут почти все всех знают. Как-то неохота откровенничать перед человеком, который за чаем общим знакомым всё перескажет.
Не знаю, что делать; нахожусь в отчаянии.

Спасибо, что прочли.

----------


## Holly Alto

Вряд ли здесь смогут Вам помочь так, как это смог бы сделать специалист: здесь обиталище израненных душ.
Психологи работают в различных направлениях и принадлежат разным школам. Не опускайте руки, пробуйте. Когда-нибудь обязательно отыщется свой. Тем более сейчас активное развитие получает телемедицина. Можно обратиться не только к психологам, но и к психотерапевтам, психиатрам.
Но перед приёмом психотропных лекарств следует, всё же, пройти полное медицинское обследование. Мало ли у Вас проблемы с гормонами щитовидки. Это тоже очень сильно влияет на состояние "внутренней батарейки".
В любом случае желаю сил, чтобы прийти к выздоровлению.

----------


## yana123

> Но перед приёмом психотропных лекарств следует, всё же, пройти полное медицинское обследование. Мало ли у Вас проблемы с гормонами щитовидки. Это тоже очень сильно влияет на состояние "внутренней батарейки".
> В любом случае желаю сил, чтобы прийти к выздоровлению.


 Нет проблем со здоровьем – проверялась. Психотропные препараты принимать не хотелось бы. Впечатление складывается, что у меня проблемы психологические и "лечить" их нужно так же, без лекарств.

----------


## jozh

Гештальт - замечательная штука. Для тех, кто понимает)
А как вы относитесь к самогештальту в форме дневника?
Перепрожить, перепрочувствовать. Переосознать. Отделиться от травматичного?
Город здесь не провинциальный, никто вас не узнает и не осудит.

----------


## 4ёрный

На "б17" не пробовали?

----------


## Holly Alto

Попробуйте когнитивно-поведенческую терапию и дневник эмоций.

----------


## Мастики

> Впечатление складывается, что у меня проблемы психологические и "лечить" их нужно так же, без лекарств.


 Очень многие психотерапевты сейчас ведут прием онлайн. Вы можете лечиться у того, что живет в другом конце страны))



> Психотропные препараты принимать не хотелось бы.


 ...просто представьте, что у человека например недостаток кальция, от этого крошатся и выпадают зубы - а он лечится беседами с психотерапевтом (пусть самым лучшим и дорогим), потому что "не хочет принимать препараты с кальцием". Как вы думаете - будет эффективно такое лечение?))
Так и здесь. Бывает, что тонкий хим.баланс мозга нарушен, от этого человеку плохо и грустно - а он не согласен на таблетки, потому что... кстати не знаю почему. Никто не лечит депрессию сильными антипсихотиками или наркотой, это точно)) сейчас используются мягкие антидепрессанты, не вызывающие зависимости и с минимумом побочек.

----------


## Nabat

> Бывает, что тонкий хим.баланс мозга нарушен, от этого человеку плохо и грустно


 Вот либо это, либо щитовидка. Кроме шуток. Если нет - то это будет очень редкий, буквально укладывающийся в единицы процентов по вероятности, случай.

----------


## Мастики

> Вот либо это, либо щитовидка. Кроме шуток. Если нет - то это будет очень редкий, буквально укладывающийся в единицы процентов по вероятности, случай.


 Блин, у меня это(( Думаю что чаще, чем в единицы процентов - жизнь сейчас непростая, да и человеческая психика очень сложна - а сложное всегда ломается(( Но вот честно, если бы мне помогло что-то, что можно просто съесть - я бы хоть землю съела, лишь бы помогло. И пофиг на прохожих :Wink:

----------


## yana123

> Гештальт - замечательная штука. Для тех, кто понимает)
> А как вы относитесь к самогештальту в форме дневника?
> Перепрожить, перепрочувствовать. Переосознать. Отделиться от травматичного?


 Публичный дневник? Мысль интересная, можно обдумать. Раньше у меня это происходило в стихах и рассказах. Дневники – слишком, наверное, откровенные для меня.

----------


## yana123

> На "б17" не пробовали?


 Я не знаю, что такое "617".

----------


## yana123

> Очень многие психотерапевты сейчас ведут прием онлайн. Вы можете лечиться у того, что живет в другом конце страны))
> 
> ...просто представьте, что у человека например недостаток кальция, от этого крошатся и выпадают зубы - а он лечится беседами с психотерапевтом (пусть самым лучшим и дорогим), потому что "не хочет принимать препараты с кальцием". Как вы думаете - будет эффективно такое лечение?))
> Так и здесь. Бывает, что тонкий хим.баланс мозга нарушен, от этого человеку плохо и грустно - а он не согласен на таблетки, потому что... кстати не знаю почему. Никто не лечит депрессию сильными антипсихотиками или наркотой, это точно)) сейчас используются мягкие антидепрессанты, не вызывающие зависимости и с минимумом побочек.


 Ну, это понятно! Но ведь для начала нужно выяснить, что нарушен химбаланс, например, а уже потом принимать таблетки. По факту получается чуть иначе: человек идёт к психотерапевту или кому-то в этом роде, жалуетс яактивно, и его отправляют домой с рецептом на антидепрессанты. Не проводя предварительно никаких тестов. Вот это я имела в виду, когда написала, что не хочу принимать таблетки.

----------


## yana123

> Вот либо это, либо щитовидка. Кроме шуток. Если нет - то это будет очень редкий, буквально укладывающийся в единицы процентов по вероятности, случай.


 Ну это точно не щитовидка – я сдавала анализы. У меня голова одно время сильно болела на фоне стресса, видимо. По анализам и всяким МРТ всё в порядке. Единственное, что нашли – это повышенное внутричерепное давление, но, как я понимаю, такое тоже от стресса случается и обычно является преходящим.

----------


## yana123

> Попробуйте когнитивно-поведенческую терапию и дневник эмоций.


 Дневник эмоций пробовала, но надолго меня не хватило. Может быть, да, стоит попробовать снова. Слабо верю в успех, откровенно говоря.
Когнитивно-поведенческая терапия, наверное, имеет смысл, только если заниматься со специалистом? От самопомощи тут вряд ли толк будет, у меня ведь нет соответствующих знаний и умений.

----------


## yana123

> Блин, у меня это(( Думаю что чаще, чем в единицы процентов - жизнь сейчас непростая, да и человеческая психика очень сложна - а сложное всегда ломается(( Но вот честно, если бы мне помогло что-то, что можно просто съесть - я бы хоть землю съела, лишь бы помогло. И пофиг на прохожих


 Расскажите, а вы проверялись? Как? Какие у вас симптомы? Похоже на то, что описала я?

----------


## June

> человек идёт к психотерапевту или кому-то в этом роде, жалуетс яактивно, и его отправляют домой с рецептом на антидепрессанты.


 Психотерапевт лечит словом, психиатр таблетками. Правда, у нас под вывеской "психотерапевт" можно встретить психиатра, поэтому лучше заранее поинтересоваться, терапия разговорная или медикаментозная?

yana123, а почему вы с мужем расстались? Он бы мог удовлетворить вашу потребность в общении.

----------


## yana123

С мужем рассталась, поскольку ему было слишком тяжело выносить меня с моей потребностью в постоянном общении. Потом стало тяжело и мне. Когда пытаешься с человеком общаться постоянно и видишь, что он не заинтересован, что просит оставить в покое и тд, пропадает желание разговаривать. Но причина не только в этом, конечно же. Чувств не стало никаких (сильных и не было, собственно) – как следствие, появилось лёгкое отвращение при физической близости (я не могу спать с человеком, если ничего не чувствую к нему). Ну и мной было принято решение уйти.
К тому же у меня гипертрофирована потребность в общении. Мне нужно, чтобы человек был в доступе 24/7, в противном случае я начинаю нервничать и порой веду себя неадекватно. Я как бы живу, что ли, этим человеком. И я мультизадачна: могу работать и постоянно прерываться на другую деятельность (например, если мне внезапно захотелось поболтать или что-то рассказать, или мыслями поделиться), качество работы при этом не ухудшается. Далеко не все могут такое выдержать и хотят так жить.

----------


## Мастики

> Расскажите, а вы проверялись? Как? Какие у вас симптомы? Похоже на то, что описала я?


 Похоже(( Тотальная усталость плюс вспышки ненависти, к окружающим (или к себе). 
Проверялась - делала ЭЭГ (почти норма), у невролога (норма), у психиатра проходила кучу тестов на базовые функции (память, внимание, всякие сложные ассоциации - нормаль, шизофрении точно нет)), в Эндокринологическом центре проверяла не только щитовидку, но вобщем всё, что могло дать такое эффект (почти норма, чуть повышен пролактин и не усваивается витамин Д, по последнему пункту назначены капли).
Психотерпевт назначал разные АД, некоторые работали первые месяц-полтора, потом быстро наступала толерантность.
Пыталась работать с психологом, но ничего не поняла, если честно.

----------


## Мастики

> Психотерапевт лечит словом, психиатр таблетками.


 Ммм не совсем, психотерапевт обязательно имеет базовое психиатрическое образование и может назначать таблетки. Если только словом - это психолог же.

----------


## yana123

Почему я не могу ответить с цитированием?  :Frown: 

Мастики, и у меня тоже повышенный пролактин Оо
Расскажите про вспышки ненависти? Когда появляются? У меня было такое раньше –*почти полная потеря контроля над собой, причём из-за пустяков. Условно: кот орёт – я ему говорю "не ори" – он орёт – чувствую, что прибить готова. Со временем прошло, очень редко сейчас бывает.
Как вы справляетесь с тотальной усталостью? У вас есть поддержка? Дружеская, родственников, кого-то ещё.
Если можно спросить, сколько лет вам?

----------


## Dementiy

Таких людей назвают "энергетические вампиры". 

Вам нужна "пиша" (т.е. из кого можно выкачивать гавваах), а когда этой пищи нет - начинается паника. Общество так устроено, что в нем есть вампиры, а есть самопровозглашенные жертвы. 
Это мазохисты, которые ищут "вампиров" чтобы терпеть и кормить их своим вниманием. Жертвы тоже имеют с этого "профит", потому что вампиры активны (обычно, это добытчики в семье).
Вот такие вещи я заметил в человейнике. В муравейнике - пчелы/трутни, а в человейнике - вампиры/жертвы...

Что делать? Вы явно не можете найти своего донора. Учитесь контролировать жажду крови, иначе природа уничтожит вас, как существо, негодное к выживанию здесь.

----------


## yana123

> Вы явно не можете найти своего донора. Учитесь контролировать жажду крови, иначе природа уничтожит вас, как существо, негодное к выживанию здесь.


 Мысль интересная, спасибо.

----------


## Мастики

> Почему я не могу ответить с цитированием?


 Такой форум :Smile:  Главное, не пробуйте редактировать свои сообщения - там всё еще хуже((



> Расскажите про вспышки ненависти? Когда появляются? У меня было такое раньше –*почти полная потеря контроля над собой, причём из-за пустяков. Условно: кот орёт – я ему говорю "не ори" – он орёт – чувствую, что прибить готова. Со временем прошло, очень редко сейчас бывает.


 Ой... как хорошо что прошло)) 
У меня "это" накатывает внезапно и почти беспричинно, от случайного воспоминания или комментария в инете (нет, я не про этот форум говорю)). Очень резко и сильно, до колотящего сердца, пОта на глаза, прыжка давления и температуры, и треммора в пальцах. Очень неприятное состояние. И что самое обидное - я умом прекрасно понимаю свою неправоту, когда я в обычном состоянии. Но если... будет ли у меня возможность включить здравый смысл? 



> Мастики, и у меня тоже повышенный пролактин Оо


 Ох. Сильно?
У меня пролактин прыгает со времен аборта в прошлом веке. Но сильных отклонений нет, просто верхняя граница нормы. Яичники проверяли - без изменений, мозги смотреть на предмет опухоли не стали, тк не было каких-то дополнительных симптомов (при опухолях в мозгу тоже бывает повышен пролактин). 
С ним такая проблема - это гормон, который может повышаться от стресса. А я по сути живу в постоянном стрессе...



> Как вы справляетесь с тотальной усталостью? У вас есть поддержка? Дружеская, родственников, кого-то ещё.


 Плохо справляюсь. Приходится переступать через себя(( Славабогу у меня полностью свободный график.
Поддержка только дружеская, ну и - а что она? Вместо меня никто ничего делать не будет, не смотря ни на какую дружбу. Все же взрослые люди...



> Если можно спросить, сколько лет вам?


 46 :EEK!:

----------


## Мастики

> Таких людей назвают "энергетические вампиры".
> 
> Вам нужна "пиша" (т.е. из кого можно выкачивать гавваах), а когда этой пищи нет - начинается паника. Общество так устроено, что в нем есть вампиры, а есть самопровозглашенные жертвы.
> Это мазохисты, которые ищут "вампиров" чтобы терпеть и кормить их своим вниманием.


 Вроде бы "вампиры" - это люди которые пьют энергию, т.е. говорят гадости и портят настроение собеседнику.
А просто общительные люди, которым тяжко в одиночестве - это экстраверты. Они разные, но иногда просто разбрасываются энергией на всех вокруг. И им обязательно нужен тихий собеседник, чтобы выплеснуть эмоции.
Это, ну, как Джей и Молчаливый Боб... или Шрек с Осликом. Там нет жертв и вампиров, они просто очень подходят друг другу))
У меня кстати лучший друг такой. Вот плохо ему без "поговорить", и всё тут...

----------


## yana123

> Ох. Сильно?


 Чуть выше нормы. Я списала на стресс, т.к. развод был недавно, потом переезд. Через месяц сдам повторно – посмотрим.
Может, это вообще индивидуальная норма и нет смысла беспокоиться и искусственно его понижать.



> Поддержка только дружеская, ну и - а что она? Вместо меня никто ничего делать не будет, не смотря ни на какую дружбу. Все же взрослые люди...


 А у вас есть план? Как вы планируете справиться с ситуацией?

----------


## Мастики

> Чуть выше нормы. Я списала на стресс, т.к. развод был недавно, потом переезд. Через месяц сдам повторно – посмотрим.


 Очень правильно, пролактин вообще несколько раз сдают. И кроме псих.стресса - его нельзя сдавать после интенсивных тренировок, перегрева или празднований (что тоже стресс, но в положительном ключе). Об этом врачи не всегда говорят.



> А у вас есть план? Как вы планируете справиться с ситуацией?


 Планов вообще громадьё)) но сил на них нет, вот реально, нет вообще. Обидно, аж жуть...
Кстати напомнили, как я пыталась сама бороться с подобным состоянием.
Первое - я знаю, что в случае депрессии очень полезен устоявшийся график сна и физическая активность. одно время мне даже удалось его установить)) Но физическую активность мне быстренько прикрыли (закрыли соседний стадион, самый удобный для меня) - и со временем всё заглохло. Очень тяжело заставлять себя каждое утро, а если еще и... ай ладно.
Второе - решила попробовать заняться бдсм (только сильно не смейтесь)). Познакомилась с прекрасным человеком и долго потом с ним встречалась именно по этой теме, было множество ярких моментов, но с основной проблемой это нифига не помогло.

----------


## June

> К тому же у меня гипертрофирована потребность в общении.


 Тогда вам стоит искать в партнёры такого же общительного человека. С шизоидом, например, в вашем случае отношения могут не сложиться.

----------


## Мастики

Почему? В жизни постоянно вижу пары экстраверт+интроверт, и они вполне гармоничны. Один любит говорить, а второй - слушать))

----------


## yana123

> Первое - я знаю, что в случае депрессии очень полезен устоявшийся график сна и физическая активность.


 График сна устоявшийся, за исключением тех дней, когда не удаётся рано уснуть. У меня рабочий график с 8 до 17, поэтому тут проблем нет. А с физической активностью тяжелее. Одно время ходила в бассейн, потом сделала татуировку, потом пошла на её коррекцию – и привет, бассейн. А дома, откровенно говоря, лень заниматься, хотя надо бы. Я так понимаю, физическая активность полезна, поскольку эндорфины вырабатываются?




> Второе - решила попробовать заняться бдсм (только сильно не смейтесь)). Познакомилась с прекрасным человеком и долго потом с ним встречалась именно по этой теме, было множество ярких моментов, но с основной проблемой это нифига не помогло.


 Вот вообще не смешно, но очень любопытно)) Почему именно БДСМ? Адреналин? То есть тоже эндорфины? Вообще, судя по моему опыту, устройство личной жизни никак не помогает справиться с внутренними проблемами. Похоже, сначала нужно их решить самостоятельно, а потом уже...

Вы живёте в большом городе, как я поняла?

----------


## yana123

> Тогда вам стоит искать в партнёры такого же общительного человека. С шизоидом, например, в вашем случае отношения могут не сложиться.


 Видите, в чём дело. Если находится человек, который так же активно общается, со временем это надоедает. Я не знаю, почему так происходит и что это за механизм такой.
Но чаще бывает иначе: поначалу человек общается очень много, а потом постепенно начинает уходить в себя как бы. Ну то есть остывает, может быть, не знаю.
Ну и не в поиске человека дело. Дело в том, что мне невыразимо тоскливо. Практически всё время, за редкими-редкими исключениями.

----------


## Мастики

> Я так понимаю, физическая активность полезна, поскольку эндорфины вырабатываются?


 Ага)) Бдсм тоже работает по этому же принципу, строго говоря.



> Вообще, судя по моему опыту, устройство личной жизни никак не помогает справиться с внутренними проблемами.


 По моему опыту тоже(( Сколько раз уже пробовала, но все равно - расставание или развод. Хорошо хоть без серьезных конфликтов, ттт.



> Вы живёте в большом городе, как я поняла?


 Да, СПб.



> Но чаще бывает иначе: поначалу человек общается очень много, а потом постепенно начинает уходить в себя как бы. Ну то есть остывает, может быть, не знаю.


 Может, ему просто временный перерыв нужен?

----------


## yana123

> Может, ему просто временный перерыв нужен?


 Да кто ж знает, что человеку нужно. Мало кто откровенно говорит, что устал, нужен перерыв, надоело или ещё что. Обычно все молчат.

----------


## Мастики

> Мало кто откровенно говорит, что устал, нужен перерыв, надоело или ещё что


 Блин ДА, у нас, интровертов, это реальная проблема(( Думаем что если сказать как есть - то небо на землю упадет((

----------


## yana123

> Думаем что если сказать как есть - то небо на землю упадет((


 А если молчать, видимо, всё как-то само хорошо сделается)

----------


## Мастики

> А если молчать, видимо, всё как-то само хорошо сделается)


 Конечно! А если не сделается - то виноват будет тот, кому мы не сказали)) 
Это детский страх, на самом деле. Ну, когда ребенка наказывают за выражение своего мнения - он однажды решает, что ну его нафиг, лучше промолчать. А потом такое поведение переносит во взрослую жизнь...

----------


## yana123

> Это детский страх, на самом деле. Ну, когда ребенка наказывают за выражение своего мнения - он однажды решает, что ну его нафиг, лучше промолчать. А потом такое поведение переносит во взрослую жизнь...


 Особенно это касается мальчиков, которых за каждую проявленную слабость или "неподходящую" эмоцию называют "бабами", а потом эти мужчины не могут элементарно чувства свои объяснить или эмоции. А иногда не то что объяснить – даже проявить не могут. И сиди гадай: что они там чувствуют? А чувствуют ли они что?
Может, они и сами не понимают, что чувствуют...

----------


## June

> Видите, в чём дело. Если находится человек, который так же активно общается, со временем это надоедает. Я не знаю, почему так происходит и что это за механизм такой.


 Думаю, было бы полезно разобраться в этом механизме. Возможно, его понимание позволит решить какие-то проблемы. Возможно, дело не в интенсивности общения, а в его содержании. Это только предположение, я же не присутствовал при этом общении.




> Но чаще бывает иначе: поначалу человек общается очень много, а потом постепенно начинает уходить в себя как бы. Ну то есть остывает, может быть, не знаю.Ну и не в поиске человека дело. Дело в том, что мне невыразимо тоскливо. Практически всё время, за редкими-редкими исключениями.


 Видимо, не получает ожидаемой реакции? А как может быть тоскливо, если работа интересная?

----------


## Мастики

> А как может быть тоскливо, если работа интересная?


 Так "интересная" - это очень субъективная характеристика, интерес может просто исчезнуть, как и энергия.
Вот у меня работа куда как интересная, и даже любимая)) но я постоянно остро чувствую свое несоответствие ей, и в результате тупо ее избегаю.

----------


## yana123

> Думаю, было бы полезно разобраться в этом механизме. Возможно, его понимание позволит решить какие-то проблемы.


 Я разбиралась. Пришла к выводу, что от всех пытаюсь получить как бы материнскую любовь –*абсолютную, всепоглощающую и тд, и тп. Потому, видимо, и стараюсь поддерживать перманентный контакт, жажду одобрения и прочего. То есть проблему я осознаю, даже если неправильно определяю причины. Но понимание того, как и почему я чего-то от кого-то хочу, не избавляет меня от того, что я это хочу.
Повторюсь: дело не в этом, я пришла на форум не из-за этого.



> А как может быть тоскливо, если работа интересная?


 Ну смотрите. Я работаю с 8 до 17. По факту получается, что с 7 до 18. Потом я физически работать не могу, потому что устаю, и у меня остаётся несколько часов времени, когда я предоставлена сама себе. Я могу потратить час-два на бытовые дела, но потом всё равно остаётся большое количество свободного времени, которым я не могу распорядиться. Оно меня убивает, что ли. Я не могу ни читать, ни рисовать (раньше немного рисовала, по-дилетантски, просто для себя), ни делать что-либо ещё. Мне становится очень и очень грустно, тоскливо, больно. И так каждый вечер, если я не иду, например, гулять на улицу (условно).
К тому же в течение рабочего дня тоже есть свободные минуты, когда нет задачек, которые нужно решать. Возникает та же самая проблема.
В последние дни в то время, которое у меня свободное, я непроизвольно начинаю плакать и жалеть себя. Просто, блин, я леж на кровати, смотрю в потолок и жду, пока это закончится.

----------


## yana123

> интерес может просто исчезнуть, как и энергия.


 Ну вот, кстати, да. Один из больших моих страхов – что я потеряю интерес ещё и к работе. Вообще тогда не представляю, что буду делать.

Не могу понять людей, которые говорят, что выбрались из какой-то тяжёлой ситуации, полностью погрузившись в работу. Не понимаю именно, как можно полностью погрузиться в работу. Невозможно работать 24 часа в сутки: не хватит никаких ресурсов. Что, что делают все эти люди, погрузившиеся в работу, в свободное время, которого у них не может не быть? Научите меня, кто так умеет!
А выходные? Боже мой, а в выходные-то что они делают? Для меня 2 выходных подряд – мука неописуемая. Я просто схожу с ума и не знаю, чем мне себя занять, что мне делать, куда идти. Как правило, работаю по субботам хотя бы несколько часов, иначе такая тоска накрывает, что ну просто не вывожу уже.
В последнее время много думаю о покупке машины. Есть предположение, что это может как-то скрасить эти тоскливые минуты. Я люблю ездить за рулём, хоть опыта у меня и мало. Нравится дорога, нравится смотреть на природу, нравится мысль, что можно сесть и уехать в лес. Или просто куда-то в красивое, безлюдное место.
Но принять решение о покупке пока не могу.

----------


## yana123

При этом, если появляется кто-то знакомый (какие-то подружки из далёкого детства или школы, например) и зовёт гулять, пить, что-то ещё, я практически всегда отказываюсь, хоть мне и одиноко. Потому что как представлю, что это опять винишко, тупые разговоры о мужчинах подруг или детях подруг, меня аж подташнивать начинает.
Очень хочется просто душевной теплоты, каких-то смысловых бесед, интересных, чтобы можно было что-то для себя извлечь из них.
Хочется вот как в этом стишке (не знаю, чей он):



> Разницы нет, судя по ощущениям,
> В дорогом ресторане или
> В заброшенном гараже.
> Нет ничего дороже роскоши
> Человеческого общения,
> Если найдешь собеседника по душе.


 Но не получается. А заменять вот это, чего я хочу, на какой-то суррогат в виде пьянки или секса... Когда делаю это, то есть пытаюсь себя утешить этим, потом испытываю неприятные ощущения. Кажется, что всё неправильно, становится противно и мерзко. Ну то есть это выход, наверное, так как убивает время, но в конечном итоге становится ещё хуже.

----------


## June

> Что, что делают все эти люди, погрузившиеся в работу, в свободное время, которого у них не может не быть? Научите меня, кто так умеет!


 У меня работа, которой можно заниматься хоть 24 часа в сутки и всё равно всего не переделаешь. На даче примерно столько же дел. Надо какие-то покупки совершить, до "врача" дойти и т.д.. Нет времени сделать всё, да хотя бы половину от запланированного.
Думаю, вам нужно найти что-то, что приносит удовольствие именно вам. У меня всегда было что-то такое, чего хотелось, но не позволяли обстоятельства.

----------


## jozh

Я сам так и не смог, но очень интересный опыт, о котором не жалею, дала медитация. На Ютубе есть много роликов одного учителя по имени Дада. Хотите такие же глаза, как у него?

----------


## yana123

> Хотите такие же глаза, как у него?


 У него глаза как у сектанта... Не хочу в секту определённо)
Одно время хотела попасть на ретрит. Почитала отзывы – временно передумала. Тоже на секту похоже + распорядок дня армейский.

----------


## Мастики

> Пришла к выводу, что от всех пытаюсь получить как бы материнскую любовь –*абсолютную, всепоглощающую и тд, и тп. Потому, видимо, и стараюсь поддерживать перманентный контакт, жажду одобрения и прочего.


 Блин, это очень плохо(( Потому что получить такое от посторонних (в сущности) людей - нереально. Честный человек просто уйдет, а согласиться на подобное может только манипулятор... с понятными последствиями.
Может, вот этот вопрос стоило бы обговорить с психотерапевтом? Он не будет уговаривать "отказаться от", в этом нет смысла - но может он подскажет, как получать некий здоровый аналог безусловной любви?



> Не могу понять людей, которые говорят, что выбрались из какой-то тяжёлой ситуации, полностью погрузившись в работу. Не понимаю именно, как можно полностью погрузиться в работу. Невозможно работать 24 часа в сутки: не хватит никаких ресурсов. Что, что делают все эти люди, погрузившиеся в работу, в свободное время, которого у них не может не быть? Научите меня, кто так умеет!


 Так работа помогает только в некоторых случаях: когда надо именно забыть нечто ужасное (тогда нужно погрузиться в работу с головой. чтобы свободного времени не оставалось), ну или если у человека нет реальных достижений, и ему плохо от этого. А советовать работу как универсальную таблетку от всего - ну глупость же...

----------


## yana123

> Может, вот этот вопрос стоило бы обговорить с психотерапевтом? Он не будет уговаривать "отказаться от", в этом нет смысла - но может он подскажет, как получать некий здоровый аналог безусловной любви?


 Обговаривала. С гештальт-терапевтом. Она мне посоветовала две вещи.
Первая – осознать, прочувствовать и принять тот факт, что никогда в жизни у меня не будет этой самой материнской любви, как бы мне этого ни хотелось. Что никто, кроме матери в детстве, дать её не способен.
Принять эту мысль и двигаться дальше.
Я очень долго думала, анализировала, пыталась прочувствовать эту мысль и принять. Мне казалось, что у меня получилось. Но стоит на горизонте кому-то замаячить, как у меня, видимо, включается этот механизм получения этой несуществующей любви, и привет. Я не знаю, как его выключить и выключится ли он вообще.
Пыталась быть отстранённой, но не получается. А если получается, то я отстраняюсь вообще, целиком и теряю интерес к человеку.
У меня никак не выходят здоровые отношения. Я в них либо недолюбленный ребёнок, либо циничный человек, которому ничего не надо и он от скуки просто находится с кем-то.
Такая ерунда у меня лет с 15, когда я начала встречаться с мальчиками.
А вторая вещь, которую мне посоветовала специалистка: это в каждый момент, когда я понимаю, что во мне включилась маленькая девочка, вспоминать, что я взрослая женщина, самостоятельная, сама по себе и тд, и тп.
Короче говоря, не поняла я эти советы (вернее, поняла, но не работают или я не смогла их применить) и не хочу больше платить по 2,5к за час за возможность порыдать на плече у врача...

----------


## yana123

> А советовать работу как универсальную таблетку от всего - ну глупость же...


 Я пыталась сделать, чтобы у меня просто не оставалось ни сил, ни времени на эти мысли, которые меня мучают. Записалась на кучу разных курсов, взяла на работе вторую должность, в бассейн ходила, на массаж, на велике каталась, готовила каждый день, постоянно убиралсь и так далее. Хватило меня ненадолго –*потом просто прибило и я вообще ничего не хотела и не могла делать. Собственно, и сейчас не могу.
Не получается у меня почувствовать вкус к жизни, любовь к ней. Такое ощущение, что я вообще на это не способна. Ощущение, что мне хочется ни-че-го. Лечь и не проснуться. Особенно когда не могу уснуть после долгого дня, лежу и мечтаю, как было бы прекрасно, чтобы следующего дня вообще не было. Но он, зараза, каждый раз наступает(

----------


## June

yana123, а что конкретно вы хотите получить от этой безусловной материнской любви? Какие базовые потребности она должна удовлетворить? Физиологические (еда, питьё, сон), потребность в безопасности, или что-то другое?

----------


## yana123

> yana123, а что конкретно вы хотите получить от этой безусловной материнской любви?


 Безусловную, безоговорочную любовь 24/7. Возможность иметь доступ к человеку 24/7. Видимо, полное потакание моим чувствам и мгновенный ответ на них вне зависимости от того, в каком состоянии находится тот человек, от которого это требуется.
Понятно, что я так себя не веду и сдерживаюсь от этих желаний. Но если говорить начистоту, то вот так, скорее всего.



> Какие базовые потребности она должна удовлетворить? Физиологические (еда, питьё, сон), потребность в безопасности, или что-то другое?


 Не еду, сон и прочее точно. Потребность в безопасности – вряд ли. Скорее, тут эмоциональные потребности и физические в смысле прикосновений, поглаживаний, вот этого всего. Потребность в привязанности. Думаю, что как-то так дела обстоят.

----------


## yana123

> Не еду, сон и прочее точно.


 Опечаталась. Это – точно нет.

----------


## jozh

Может быть тут поможет услуга "Друг на час"?
Но это точно не 24/7...

----------


## yana123

> Может быть тут поможет услуга "Друг на час"?


 О, когда я была подростком, мечтала, что вырасту и создам компанию, где будут работать "друзья". Заплатил денежку – получил друга на время.
Не поможет. Эмоциональной близости не будет с незнакомым человеком.

----------


## Nabat

*yana123*, по щитовидке понятно, что насчет дисбаланса в генезисе нейромедиаторов? Насколько я знаю, сейчас это определяется только экспериментально. Приемом препаратов, назначаемых психиатром. Типа, агонисты дофамина не оказали воздействие, давайте попробуем агонисты серотонина...

----------


## yana123

> *yana123*, по щитовидке понятно, что насчет дисбаланса в генезисе нейромедиаторов?


 Ой, у меня нет таких познаний; я даже и не знаю. В целом и общем здоровье хорошее, отклонений явных нет. А узкоспециальные тесты я не делала.

----------


## Nabat

В первом приближении похоже на дефицит дофамина. Проверьте:

*Признаки дефицита дофамина в организме:*

раздражительность;
депрессивное состояние;
апатия;
патологическая немотивированная агрессивность;
чрезмерно частые перепады психоэмоционального фона;
нарушение метаболических процессов, приводящих к ожирению;
повышенный риск развития сахарного диабета;
развитие дискинезии;
болезнь Паркинсона;
нарушение работы сердечно-сосудистой системы;
галлюцинаторный синдром;
хроническая усталость;
снижение сексуального влечения.

----------


## yana123

> В первом приближении похоже на дефицит дофамина. Проверьте:
> 
> *Признаки дефицита дофамина в организме:*
> 
> раздражительность;
> депрессивное состояние;
> апатия;
> патологическая немотивированная агрессивность;
> чрезмерно частые перепады психоэмоционального фона;
> ...


 Мне только 1 (под вопросом), 2, 3, 5 и усталость хроническая подходят...

----------


## Unity

Напоминаю, не существует никакого такого прижизненного "анализа" "на баланс нейромедиаторов" — хотя именно их "дисбаланс" современная индустрия (псевдо)психиатрии объявляет "первопричиной большинства психических расстройств". 
И психология, и психиатрия — это "секты" сами по себе, закрытые "культы", апологеты которых возвели на пьедестал Идею о том, что мозг — лишь химический реактор & что "они точно знают, как им управлять".
Учусь, вижу "кухню" изнутри.

Изучив всю тему: то, что отравляет жизнь — отсутствие "родственной души", ежели угодно. Очень много людей рядом, о тело которых можно мастурбировать, именуя это "браком/отношениями", но коль рядом нет того, кого можно разбудить в 3 ночи, дабы дабы обсудить некую идею или рассказать свой сон — жизнь Не удалась, не будет Осмысленной (имхо).

----------


## jozh

> Изучив всю тему: то, что отравляет жизнь — отсутствие "родственной души", ежели угодно. Очень много людей рядом, о тело которых можно мастурбировать, именуя это "браком/отношениями", но коль рядом нет того, кого можно разбудить в 3 ночи, дабы дабы обсудить некую идею или рассказать свой сон — жизнь Не удалась, не будет Осмысленной (имхо).


 Увы, да! К сожалению, это именно так...

----------


## Мастики

> но коль рядом нет того, кого можно разбудить в 3 ночи, дабы дабы обсудить некую идею или рассказать свой сон — жизнь Не удалась, не будет Осмысленной


 У меня есть тот, кого можно разбудить в 3 часа ночи.
Жизнь всё еще не удалась.
Гипотеза опровергнута (а жаль).
Не, правда жаль. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы все психологические проблемы можно было решить, найдя симпатичного романтичного бездельника (потому что только бездельника можно регулярно будить в три часа ночи)). Но увы - это так не работает.



> возвели на пьедестал Идею о том, что мозг — лишь химический реактор


 ...и химический реактор ТОЖЕ. Но он не сводится к этому.
Но если базис поврежден (вот эта самая материя и химия) - то говорить о высших функциях бессмысленно.

----------


## jozh

> Мне бы хотелось, чтобы все психологические проблемы можно было решить, найдя симпатичного романтичного бездельника (потому что только бездельника можно регулярно будить в три часа ночи)). Но увы - это так не работает.


 Нет! Именно не бездельника! Именно такого человека, которому в 5 утра вставать, но мы сами по себе для него (нее) ценнее, чем ночной недосып! Тогда это, безусловно, заработает! Но только тогда, когда мы бережем его (её) и не будим)))
"Не забывай, что ласки сон важнее
И вдруг от сна объятьем не буди!" (с)

----------


## Мастики

> Нет! Именно не бездельника! Именно такого человека, которому в 5 утра вставать, но мы сами по себе для него (нее) ценнее, чем ночной недосып! Тогда это, безусловно, заработает! Но только тогда, когда мы бережем его (её) и не будим)))


 Так не бездельника я и сама будить не буду)) Потому что мне его сон важнее, чем мое желание поговорить.
Но это не меняет главного: наличие такого человека не исключает любых других проблем. Многих известных самоубийц любили, страстно и искренне. Помогло оно им?
Вообще это желание - оно из самого раннего детства, когда кричишь в темноте и вдруг приходит Мама, и внезапно становится тепло и спокойно и вкусно, и все проблемы исчезают. Взрослея, мы какое-то время пытаемся дозваться ту Маму - но она никогда не придет, просто мы сами изменились, и та магия больше не работает...

----------


## Летучий Баран

Вы считаете что недолюбленный ребёнок не может построить здоровых отношений? Наоборот, для создания живых отношений важно оставаться собой и не слишком прятаться за какую-либо маску.

А стремление общаться до усталости и даже до изнеможения, желание раствориться в человеке и забыть на время о себе это не недолюбленность и не поиск душевного тепла. Мне кажется что это скорее опасливый но отчаянный поиск проводника способного увести прочь от привычного стыда перед собой. И стремление заполнить в себе пустоту рождённую усталостью от этих негативных переживаний и от попыток эти переживания заглушить.

----------


## yana123

> Мне бы хотелось, чтобы все психологические проблемы можно было решить, найдя симпатичного романтичного бездельника (потому что только бездельника можно регулярно будить в три часа ночи)). Но увы - это так не работает.


 Соглашусь тут полностью. Были такие люди в жизни – сначала круто, да, чувствовала себя целой, полной жизни. Потом всё возвращалось на круги своя.

----------


## yana123

> А стремление общаться до усталости и даже до изнеможения, желание раствориться в человеке и забыть на время о себе это не недолюбленность и не поиск душевного тепла. Мне кажется что это скорее опасливый но отчаянный поиск проводника способного увести прочь от привычного стыда перед собой. И стремление заполнить в себе пустоту рождённую усталостью от этих негативных переживаний и от попыток эти переживания заглушить.


 О каком стыде вы говорите? Стыд от чего?
Стремление заполнить пустоту – ну в общем да, наверное, хочется дыру в груди заткнуть кем-то. Но таки это, наверное, от недолюбленности идёт. Мой случай имею в виду.

----------


## Летучий Баран

Маленькому ребёнку слишком страшно обвинять родителей и он обвиняет  себя, стараясь стать хорошим и заслужить любовь. Подобные безнадёжные  попытки, также как и манипуляции родителей порождают сильное чувство  стыда. Этот стыд постепенно становится привычным и почти незаметным, но  боль от него не ослабевает, а при усилении этих страданий ничего не  радует, хочется спрятаться и ничего не делать, и тошно непонятно из-за чего.

Подобное вашему ощущение опустошённости почти всегда является следствием  усталости от попыток раствориться в общении с другим человеком. Упорные  но импульсивные попытки найти в себе опору в борьбе со стыдом  ощущающимся как недолюбленность приводят к мучительной усталости и  ощущению пустоты, того что вам нечего предложить в отношениях с любимым  человеком, что вы не имеете в себе глубокого внутреннего содержания. Это  не отсутствие внутреннего содержания и не паразитизм на чужих чувствах,  такая пустота ближе к отчаянию от того что попытки раствориться в  другом человеке приводят к изнеможению, тревоге и уязвимости.

----------


## yana123

> Маленькому ребёнку слишком страшно обвинять родителей и он обвиняет  себя, стараясь стать хорошим и заслужить любовь. Подобные безнадёжные  попытки, также как и манипуляции родителей порождают сильное чувство  стыда. Этот стыд постепенно становится привычным и почти незаметным, но  боль от него не ослабевает, а при усилении этих страданий ничего не  радует, хочется спрятаться и ничего не делать, и тошно непонятно из-за чего.
> 
> Подобное вашему ощущение опустошённости почти всегда является следствием  усталости от попыток раствориться в общении с другим человеком. Упорные  но импульсивные попытки найти в себе опору в борьбе со стыдом  ощущающимся как недолюбленность приводят к мучительной усталости и  ощущению пустоты, того что вам нечего предложить в отношениях с любимым  человеком, что вы не имеете в себе глубокого внутреннего содержания. Это  не отсутствие внутреннего содержания и не паразитизм на чужих чувствах,  такая пустота ближе к отчаянию от того что попытки раствориться в  другом человеке приводят к изнеможению, тревоге и уязвимости.


 И каков выход из ситуации?

----------


## Летучий Баран

Один из выходов в том чтобы искать что-нибудь более настоящее чем попытки отогреться играя в то что другой человек живёт только вашей жизнью. Если двое друг-друга уважают и вместе строят общее пространство общения, строят не боясь рискнуть тем что не получится и станет больно из-за того что они приоткрылись и стали более уязвимы, то может и получиться. 

Я тут не только про общение в браке говорю, таким может быть и приятельство и даже простое общение по интересам. Можно начать с почти любого общения помогающего ощущать и не теряя уважение приоткрывать личные границы. Многим для этих целей неплохо заходит занятие парными танцами, игры ролевиков или занятия нетравматичными видами борьбы.

----------


## Unity

> У меня есть тот, кого можно разбудить в 3 часа ночи.
> Жизнь всё еще не удалась.
> Гипотеза опровергнута (а жаль).
> Не, правда жаль. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы все психологические проблемы можно было решить, найдя симпатичного романтичного бездельника (потому что только бездельника можно регулярно будить в три часа ночи)). Но увы - это так не работает.


 Жизнь - это не только секс, платонические отношения. Это также _вся_ пирамида Маслоу. 
Само собой разумеется, что-то в жизни не устраивает Вас (если не в партнёре дело). 
И решить эти проблемы "вместо" Вас не сможет никакой психолог или же пилюли, выписанные психиатром. Только лишь своё усилие, воли, плоти и ума. 



> ...и химический реактор ТОЖЕ. Но он не сводится к этому.
> Но если базис поврежден (вот эта самая материя и химия) - то говорить о высших функциях бессмысленно.


 Чем дольше учусь, тем лишь только более склоняюсь к лагерю антипсихиатрии. 

Почему? Современная наука до сих пор не изучила внятно строение и функции мозга, зато "задним числом" объявила о том, что душевные расстройства - в большинстве своём детерминированы именно расстройством "химии". Как это установили? Изучая трупы душевнобольных. "Пост фактум", после их погибели, чаще всего, суицидов. Ну а как насчёт живых?

Оказывается, ещё никогда, ни у одного Живого пациента никто не измерил "уровень нейромедиаторов"!.. Это не абсурд ли?.. Создать мириады психофармакологических средств, влияющих на мозг - понятия не имея, Как же именно они влияют (и влияют ль вообще)? 

Изучив это вопрос, любой человек просто придёт в ужас. Вся наша психиатрия - чистейшей воды "халтура", зиждущаяся на почти что средневековой ереси. "Нейромедиаторы" как "причина" депрессии, шизофрении, личностных расстройств - и сомнительные препараты, призванные изменять баланс трансмиттеров...
Это просто вздор! Попытки "подбора" действующего препарата, недели и месяцы Зря Потерянного Времени!.. 
Но множество людей ведутся на эту, без преувеличения, "афёру", признавая себя "душевнобольными" и послушно выпивая То, историю разработки чего они даже и не изучали...
Разумеется, легче не становится. Чаще - только хуже. 

* Материя и химия - побочный эффект работы сознания. Оно - завсегда первично. Если ум в гармонии - не будет "депрессии" и тому подобного; если это всё же происходит (любые расстройства психики) - исток их в вечном "внутреннем диалоге", правильнее, во превратной интерпретации событий и фактов, обусловленной, в свою очередь, в ложных цепочка Павлоских рефлексов, созданным травмирующим опытом былых ситуаций. 
Это самоочевидно, раз. Во-вторых, множество учёных к этому склоняется. В-третьих, на этих "китах" стоит вся философия Востока. 

Мы - сами себе враги. Негативное мышление - отрицательное состояние (тела и души). И точка. Это простой механизм с простым регулированием. Но нет! Европейская наука создала психиатрию, создала раздел Классификатора Болезней, создала тысячи видов пилюль - кои не меняют Главного. Именно, мыслительный процесс - депрессивных страдальцев, приютивших в своей голове "мировую скорбь"...

----------


## Unity

> Так не бездельника я и сама будить не буду)) Потому что мне его сон важнее, чем мое желание поговорить.
> Но это не меняет главного: наличие такого человека не исключает любых других проблем. Многих известных самоубийц любили, страстно и искренне. Помогло оно им?


 А сами они - любили ли? Была ль их привязанность к другим ну и пиетет к их чувствам тем антисуицидальным фактором? Скорее всего, нет. Их любили, они просто разрешали, чтобы их любили. Взаимности не было. Не было "контакта", настоящих отношений.

----------


## Мастики

> А сами они - любили ли? Была ль их привязанность к другим ну и пиетет к их чувствам тем антисуицидальным фактором? Скорее всего, нет. Их любили, они просто разрешали, чтобы их любили. Взаимности не было. Не было "контакта", настоящих отношений.


 Здесь получается дурная бесконечность (которая, как мы помним, означает ложность доказательства) - причина суицида это отсутствие любви, а доказательство того что любви не было - сам факт суицида. 
А как же двойные самоубийства, когда люди вдвоем хотят уйти из жизни? Вроде и чувства есть, и они явно взаимны, и "контакт" куда уж лучше...

В ваших словах есть правда: в суицидальном настроении люди редко думают о близких, и вообще хоть о ком-то. кроме себя. Меня когда-то возмущало, что здесь на форуме старожилы могут прям в теме новичка начать выяснять какие-то свои старые дрязги, или просто пардон выпендриваться... Теперь я спокойнее отношусь, понимаю что эта бесчувственность - она не от сволочизма, а от того, что людям самим плохо и больно. В этом состоянии не остается ресурсов даже просто на эмпатию, не то что на любовь((

----------


## yana123

> Многим для этих целей неплохо заходит занятие парными танцами, игры ролевиков или занятия нетравматичными видами борьбы.


 Напоминает всё это те же попытки спастись от одиночества, только более красивые, что ли. Мне кажется, проблема тут будет глубже, чем просто выстроение здоровых отношений, дружеских или романтических.
Не хватает жизненной энергии. Ничего не хочется. Хочется лежать и ничего не делать. Но когда это происходит, ощущается тоска – хочется чем-то себя занять, но всё кажется неинтересным, скучным, не стоящим внимания.

----------


## yana123

Элементарные вещи – заправить кровать, вымыть посуду, сходить в душ, убрать лоток за котом – приходится заставлять себя делать. Это делается через силу. Сходить за продуктами, приготовить, поесть – это тоже.
Иногда бывают как бы вспышки энтузиазма. Их можно даже вызвать искусственно. На днях, например, я попробовала поднять себе настроение какой-то мотивационной книжкой (что-то типа "мысли формируют реальность"), прониклась и часа три-четыре была воодушевлена. Даже что-то поделала по дому, вообще в отличном настроении была. А потом снова наступила апатия. Внезапная. Причём спусковым крючком для неё может быть всё что угодно: любая неосторожная фраза другого человека, что кто-то не ответил на звонок, что я что-нибудь уронила, не знаю. Любая ерунда.
Это очень мешает жить. Похоже на американские горки.

Ещё у меня раньше была большая проблема психологическая. Я не могла выйти в незнакомые места, зайти в незнакомые места. У меня начиналась паника, появлялся страх неимоверный и я просто разворачивалась и уходила. Когда дошло до того, что в магазин не могла зайти, если он мне не знаком, поняла, что пипец. Проработала немного – стало лучше. Даже в государственные учреждения могу теперь ходить, если правильно настроиться. Страх и паника есть, но они не такие уже всепоглощающие и я могу их подаваить.
Это я к чему. Чувствую, эта проблема возвращается. Совершенно нет ни сил, ни желания с ней бороться.
Чтобы вы понимали масштаб проблемы. Пример (искусственный): мне предлагают повышение и говорят, мол, надо ехать вот в этот вот офис, чтобы сие оформить. А в офисе этом я не была и людей там не видела, не знаю их. Что я сделаю? Я откажусь от повышения. Даже если зарплата там будет сильно выше или предложат ещё какие плюшки.
Другой пример (уже настоящий, к сожалению): компания приглашает сотрудников за границу на конференцию; всё оплачивается компанией; заграница курортная, крутая, море там и всё прочее; что делаю я? Не еду, ссылаясь на что-то там, и ненавижу себя за это. Но ехать не могу: я была в аэропорту, из которого надо вылетать, в той заграницуе, в том отеле, с теми людьми. Не могу и всё. Дико страшно.
И это полный п.ц. Психологине я рассказывала об этом, но её советы не то чтобы очень сработали.

----------


## yana123

> я была в аэропорту, из которого надо вылетать, в той заграницуе, в том отеле, с теми людьми.


 *Не* была, конечно же.

----------


## Мастики

Прикол в том, что если бы даже "я была в этом аэропорту" - это не сильно изменит ощущения. Второй раз заходить туда почти так же страшно, как и первый: непонятно что произойдет, и эти люди вокруг... нет нет, лучше дома((

----------


## yana123

> Прикол в том, что если бы даже "я была в этом аэропорту" - это не сильно изменит ощущения. Второй раз заходить туда почти так же страшно, как и первый: непонятно что произойдет, и эти люди вокруг... нет нет, лучше дома((


 У вас такая же проблема есть?

----------


## Летучий Баран

> Напоминает всё это те же попытки спастись от одиночества, только более красивые, что ли. Мне кажется, проблема тут будет глубже, чем просто выстроение здоровых отношений, дружеских или романтических.


 Разве более здоровые отношения с другими не приведут к более здоровому отношению к себе? Кроме того, невротический страх перед одиночеством сам по себе способен ощутимо отравлять жизнь, если есть возможность то лучше с этим бороться. Это даже не говоря о том что опыт дружеского общения может оказаться глубже и ценнее как самокопания, так и копания в себе у психологов. Отказ от реализации естественных потребностей почти никогда не бывает выгодным.




> Не хватает жизненной энергии. Ничего не хочется. Хочется лежать и ничего  не делать. Но когда это происходит, ощущается тоска – хочется чем-то  себя занять, но всё кажется неинтересным, скучным, не стоящим внимания.


 Мне кажется что вы сейчас описываете одно из типичных проявлений сильной тревоги.




> Элементарные вещи – заправить кровать, вымыть посуду, сходить в душ,  убрать лоток за котом – приходится заставлять себя делать. Это делается  через силу. Сходить за продуктами, приготовить, поесть – это тоже.
> Иногда бывают как бы вспышки энтузиазма. Их можно даже вызвать искусственно.


 Не может ли оказаться что мелкие стимулы не действуют потому что вы привыкли игнорировать свои желания? Причём не только игнорировать и воспринимать безнадёжными большие желания, но также привыкли стыдиться и считать глупостями то чем вы готовы заняться прямо сейчас. А если подавлять большинство своих желаний то растёт тревога и теряется мотивация что-либо менять. Поэтому я советую начать изучение своих потребностей с попыток не стесняться и попробовать все потенциально приятные безобидные мелкие вроде бы глупости в которых вы себя ограничиваете под предлогом того что вы слишком взрослая, слишком умная или слишком утончённая.

----------


## Мастики

> У вас такая же проблема есть?


 Таки да(( Приходится просто идти и делать, через_немогу (догадываюсь, как вас уже задолбали этим советом))).
И это нифига не норма. Сверх-усилия и "просто заставь себя" существуют для неординарных ситуаций, жить так каждый день - это бред и ненормально.

----------


## yana123

> Разве более здоровые отношения с другими не приведут к более здоровому отношению к себе?


 Я склоняюсь к мысли, что сперва нужно "вылечить" себя, а потом пытаться строить здоровые отношения. Лезть больной на голову, извините, в отношения с адекватным, нормальным человеком – это как белые обои чёрной краской пачкать.



> Не может ли оказаться что мелкие стимулы не действуют потому что вы привыкли игнорировать свои желания? Причём не только игнорировать и воспринимать безнадёжными большие желания, но также привыкли стыдиться и считать глупостями то чем вы готовы заняться прямо сейчас.


 Нет, себе я не отказываю в желаниях и не игнорирую их. Разве что не все они могут воплотиться в жизнь по ряду причин.

----------


## yana123

> Таки да(( Приходится просто идти и делать, через_немогу (догадываюсь, как вас уже задолбали этим советом))).
> И это нифига не норма. Сверх-усилия и "просто заставь себя" существуют для неординарных ситуаций, жить так каждый день - это бред и ненормально.


 Ну вообще, если совершать действия регулярно, там немного притупляется страх. Появляется привычка. Другое дело, что на самолёте каждый день не полетаешь.
А у вас, если вы не одна идёте в незнакомое место, полное людей, страх тоже есть? Или он пропадает, если вы с кем-то?

----------


## yana123

> А у вас, если вы не одна идёте в незнакомое место, полное людей, страх тоже есть? Или он пропадает, если вы с кем-то?


 Почему спрашиваю: я много анализировала этот страх беспричинный и пришла к выводу, что это тоже болячка из детства. Если я одна, я боюсь панически. Причём головой понимаю, что этот страх невероятно туп: я боюсь того, что люди будут коситься, прогонять меня, что я опозорюсь, если сделаю что-то не так; не буду знать, куда идти; такие вот элементарные вещи.
Но если я с кем-то, я относительно спокойна. Видимо, я всех этих кого-то воспринимаю бессознательно как родителей, которые защитят меня, если кто-то там чо-то вякнет или сделает. Иногда, если я не одна, но человек тоже трусит, или теряется, или тупит, я могу взять инициативу в свои руки. И это мне нестрашно. Тут, видимо, уже включается другой механизм, покровительство какое-то, что.
Но вот если я одна, то тушите свет – не могу ничего сделать, хоть умри.
Совершенно не понимаю, как это осознание поможет бороться с этим страхом. Как его вообще убрать или хоть до полного минимума свести?

----------


## jozh

А знаешь, я однажды видел потрясающую картину. Еду в метро. В вагон заходит девушка и говорит громко: "Друзья, поддержите меня. Я страдаю социофобией и моя психолог дала мне задание выступить перед аудиторией и вот я сейчас буду выступать, хотя мне очень страшно." И начала, заикаясь, читать какой-то стишок. Было видно, что её реально колбасит от страха. Аж ноги подгибались, когда какие-то дебилы в углу заржали. Но все остальные по окончании выступления начали этой девчонке аплодировать! Она выскочила на остановке чуть живая, но, кажется, абсолютно счастливая!
Думаю, что еще несколько таких потрясений и ей реально полегчает.

----------


## Unity

> Здесь получается дурная бесконечность (которая, как мы помним, означает ложность доказательства) - причина суицида это отсутствие любви, а доказательство того что любви не было - сам факт суицида.


 Причин для самоубийства, увы, существует множество; не один лишь только дефицит любви (с иным человеком) это провоцирует - как отсутствие рядом Идеала, Родственной Души. Кто-то любит деньги, но теряет их; иной любит власть, но её лишается; иной любит славу, но она проходит.  
Главная причина всегда скрыта в том, что человек Желает - воссоедениться с "объектом" любви (чем бы это ни было), но не в состоянии добиться сего. 
Иными словами, человеку мало, чтоб его любили (да хоть 20 сразу пламенных поклонников). Ему нужен тот, кого Он Избрал - и никак не меньше. Ему нужно, чтоб его Идеи воплощались в жизнь, становились явью. Но это не происходит. Приходит разочарование. Дальше - суицид.



> А как же двойные самоубийства, когда люди вдвоем хотят уйти из жизни? Вроде и чувства есть, и они явно взаимны, и "контакт" куда уж лучше...


 Имхо, в таких ситуациях мы имеем дело с чистейшим Расстройством Психики (хоть я не люблю использовать эту категорию).
У людей есть любовь, и крыша над головой, чистая вода и пища, некое здоровье - но им всё равно Мало этих благ... Они жаждут вечность? Их страшит, что время уничтожит чувства? Им по нраву мысль свои "заморозить" чувства посредством могилы?
А есть ли те "чувства" - коль люди Страшатся "пройти испытания" - годами совместной жизни, буднями, рутиной?.. Или это просто пустой гормональный всплеск?



> в суицидальном настроении люди редко думают о близких, и вообще хоть о ком-то. кроме себя.


 Предельный пик эгоизма. "_Мне_ так плохо, что я выхожу с игры". Ну а каково иным? 



> эта бесчувственность - она не от сволочизма, а от того, что людям самим плохо и больно.


 Именно так. Кто чем полон, тот тем только делится - ибо больше нечем. 




> А потом снова наступила апатия. Внезапная. Причём спусковым крючком для неё может быть всё что угодно: любая неосторожная фраза другого человека, что кто-то не ответил на звонок, что я что-нибудь уронила, не знаю. Любая ерунда.
> Это очень мешает жить. Похоже на американские горки.


 


> Не хватает жизненной энергии. Ничего не хочется. Хочется лежать и ничего не делать. Но когда это происходит, ощущается тоска – хочется чем-то себя занять, но всё кажется неинтересным, скучным, не стоящим внимания.


 Вышеперечисленное - самое первейшее свидетельство того, что Вы проживаете полностью _чужую_ жизнь; вовсе не свою, не по своими планами, врознь своим мечтам. Иными словами, депрессия. Ну и дело здесь вовсе не в молекулах, коих "не хватает" мозгу. 
В жизни не хватает Жизни, яркости и красочности. Не хватает "драйва" ну и "кайфа". Одна только пресность. Мертвенное, механическое повторение своего "вчера" каждый новый день. Замкнутый порочный круг ну и "День Сурка". 

Ну а что поможет? Смена обстановки. Города. Работы. Жизненных приоритетов. Полностью.

----------


## Летучий Баран

> Я склоняюсь к мысли, что сперва нужно "вылечить" себя, а потом пытаться  строить здоровые отношения. Лезть больной на голову, извините, в  отношения с адекватным, нормальным человеком – это как белые обои чёрной  краской пачкать.


 Чего именно вы боитесь? Мы все неидеальны.



> Нет, себе я не отказываю в желаниях и не игнорирую их. Разве что не все они могут воплотиться в жизнь по ряду причин.


 Уверены в этом? Невротическая тревога почти всегда приводит к тому что в заботе о том как бы поменьше тревожиться человек не склонен слушать и слышать остальные свои желания.  А уметь слышать свои мелкие хотелки и не отказывать в них необоснованно важно не в последнюю очередь как раз для того чтобы действительно видеть что и как из желаемого может воплотиться в жизнь.

----------


## Unity

> Ещё у меня раньше была большая проблема психологическая. Я не могла выйти в незнакомые места, зайти в незнакомые места. У меня начиналась паника, появлялся страх неимоверный и я просто разворачивалась и уходила. Когда дошло до того, что в магазин не могла зайти, если он мне не знаком, поняла, что пипец. Проработала немного – стало лучше. Даже в государственные учреждения могу теперь ходить, если правильно настроиться. Страх и паника есть, но они не такие уже всепоглощающие и я могу их подаваить.
> Это я к чему. Чувствую, эта проблема возвращается. Совершенно нет ни сил, ни желания с ней бороться.
> Чтобы вы понимали масштаб проблемы. Пример (искусственный): мне предлагают повышение и говорят, мол, надо ехать вот в этот вот офис, чтобы сие оформить. А в офисе этом я не была и людей там не видела, не знаю их. Что я сделаю? Я откажусь от повышения. Даже если зарплата там будет сильно выше или предложат ещё какие плюшки.
> Другой пример (уже настоящий, к сожалению): компания приглашает сотрудников за границу на конференцию; всё оплачивается компанией; заграница курортная, крутая, море там и всё прочее; что делаю я? Не еду, ссылаясь на что-то там, и ненавижу себя за это. Но ехать не могу: я была в аэропорту, из которого надо вылетать, в той заграницуе, в том отеле, с теми людьми. Не могу и всё. Дико страшно.
> И это полный п.ц. Психологине я рассказывала об этом, но её советы не то чтобы очень сработали.


 Знакомо, знакомо. 
В своё время - больше 5 лет почти что не выходил из дома. Буквально. Раз в сезон, возможно, за чем-то необходимым. 
И всё завершилось только лишь тогда, когда силу патологии (страха остальных) таки "перевесила" сила пожелания - изменить судьбу, вырваться с тюрьмы собственного дома. 
Так что, выход - или пересилить свои "тормоза", или отыскать того, взявшись за руки с которым можно не страшиться мира за окном.

----------


## yana123

> А знаешь, я однажды видел потрясающую картину. Еду в метро. В вагон заходит девушка и говорит громко: "Друзья, поддержите меня. Я страдаю социофобией и моя психолог дала мне задание выступить перед аудиторией и вот я сейчас буду выступать, хотя мне очень страшно." И начала, заикаясь, читать какой-то стишок. Было видно, что её реально колбасит от страха. Аж ноги подгибались, когда какие-то дебилы в углу заржали. Но все остальные по окончании выступления начали этой девчонке аплодировать! Она выскочила на остановке чуть живая, но, кажется, абсолютно счастливая!
> Думаю, что еще несколько таких потрясений и ей реально полегчает.


 История вдохновляющая! Могу себе представить, чего ей стоило преодолеть этот страх.

----------


## yana123

> Ну а что поможет? Смена обстановки. Города. Работы. Жизненных приоритетов. Полностью.


 Ну может, вы и правы. Спасибо.

----------


## TheEnd

Привет. Хех, я думал это я написал и не помню) то же самое испытываю, абсолютно, и в браке побывал, восемь месяцев как развелись...стало ещё хуже. Вот в спорт ушёл, успешно вес сбрасываю...дальше видно будет...мысли да, каждодневно посещают, не знаю что будет дальше. Мне 32.

----------


## yana123

> Привет. Хех, я думал это я написал и не помню) то же самое испытываю, абсолютно, и в браке побывал, восемь месяцев как развелись...стало ещё хуже. Вот в спорт ушёл, успешно вес сбрасываю...дальше видно будет...мысли да, каждодневно посещают, не знаю что будет дальше. Мне 32.


 А почему развелись? Привет!
А в остальных аспектах жизни у тебя как? Работа/карьера? Друзья есть?

----------


## yana123

> у тебя удалёнка работа, ты можешь её любить, но это слишком комфортные условия.


 Ну ни фига себе. Это из разряда "чо ты какое мясо дорогое покупаешь, живёшь что ли хорошо?"



> можешь записаться на какую-то мужскую секцию, где преимущественно одни парни и мужчины, возможно девушек совсем не будет, это будет тебя держать в напряжении нужном. думаю карате, тхэквондо норм было бы.


 Почему советуешь именно мужские коллективы? Непонятно мне.
Я не избегаю общения с людьми. Я не могу найти людей, с которыми могла бы быть на одной волне. Как правило, друзья у людей с детства/школы/универа/работы. Поскольку работа удалённая, с коллегами лично дружить не выходит. А общение в интернете всё-таки не то же самое, что в жизни.
Но это вот не повод работу менять совершенно.

----------


## yana123

> тебе где-то надо добрать недостающее напряжение в жизни.


 а нужно ли напряжение? может, нужно вовсе и не напряжение.
в целом мысль разумная, только мужские коллективы по-прежнему не понимаю
мужской коллектив и полторы девушки на весь этот коллектив – это какая-то показушность, я не знаю
+ потенциально опасная ситуация

----------


## yana123

> Просто чуть больше живи, думаю возможности у тебя есть для этого.


 Пожалуй, соглашусь. Только боевые искусства точно мне не подходят, это для меня что-то из области фантастики)

----------


## TheEnd

> А почему развелись? Привет!
> А в остальных аспектах жизни у тебя как? Работа/карьера? Друзья есть?


 В остальном? Хм...да после всего этого тяжело как то. Новых отношений нет, да и не пытаюсь особо, видимо ещё нужна какая то передышка. Работа...ну не жалуюсь, но не устраивает, с этим тоже сложно. По поводу развода вроде все и просто, но иногда сам себя не пойму. В целом я просто стал проявлять безразличие к любящему меня человеку и всячески стал его отталкивать, погрузился в депрессию, что мол ничего не получается. В итоге она и уехала...в последний момент пытался ее удержать, видимо из за страха того, что сейчас испытываю - одиночество. Полностью ее понимаю, хоть и где то и она была не права. Друзья есть, общения хватает. Но я сейчас отдаляться от них стал, от этих еженедельных вечеринок с алкоголем. Ребята все семейные, обеспеченные, и порой тяжело мне находиться среди них и слушать их разговоры про их семьи, компания очень хорошая, но мне сейчас легче в спорт зале и на ЗОЖе. Еще вчера мысли о суициде не покидали меня, а сегодня практически и не думал, но это временно, неизвестно даже как я себя буду чувствовать через час.

----------


## yana123

> Еще вчера мысли о суициде не покидали меня, а сегодня практически и не думал, но это временно, неизвестно даже как я себя буду чувствовать через час.


 Вот знакомо. Тоже есть периоды "просветления", даже кажется, что вообще всё очень и очень круто, мол, чего это я думала о СУ. Но длятся такие периоды обычно по паре часов, очень редко – дней.

----------


## TheEnd

> Вот знакомо. Тоже есть периоды "просветления", даже кажется, что вообще всё очень и очень круто, мол, чего это я думала о СУ. Но длятся такие периоды обычно по паре часов, очень редко – дней.


 Я уже все заметки в телефоне исписал с декабря месяца, описывая своё состояние, но больше походит на предсмертные записи какие то...иногда перечитываю, жутко...сестре поведал об этом, но они все думают что мне уже лучше, перестал своим нытьём им докучать.

----------


## TheEnd

> думается мне я пополню ваши славные ряды скоро.


 В каком плане?

----------


## yana123

> думается мне я пополню ваши славные ряды скоро.


 Тааак. А можно подробнее?)

----------


## yana123

> Я уже все заметки в телефоне исписал с декабря месяца, описывая своё состояние, но больше походит на предсмертные записи какие то...иногда перечитываю, жутко...сестре поведал об этом, но они все думают что мне уже лучше, перестал своим нытьём им докучать.


 Что-то вроде дневника? Я не могу писать дневник. Пробовала записывать мысли, но потом, когда перечитываю их, ещё хуже становится. И даже если просто знаю, что вот где-то есть записи о том, что мне плохо, то мне от этого плохо. Звучит комично, конечно.

----------


## TheEnd

> Что-то вроде дневника? Я не могу писать дневник. Пробовала записывать мысли, но потом, когда перечитываю их, ещё хуже становится. И даже если просто знаю, что вот где-то есть записи о том, что мне плохо, то мне от этого плохо. Звучит комично, конечно.


 Ну уже видимо да, своего рода дневник получается. Только вот записи не ежедневные, время от времени у меня некие припадки что ли случается, во всяком случае я их так называю. Это то время, когда мне становится ну очень плохо, когда я начинаю винить и ненавидеть себя, до слез...Сразу после этого я пишу, и все заканчивается одним и тем же: «когда же я наконец это сделаю?»

----------


## TheEnd

> Что-то вроде дневника? Я не могу писать дневник. Пробовала записывать мысли, но потом, когда перечитываю их, ещё хуже становится. И даже если просто знаю, что вот где-то есть записи о том, что мне плохо, то мне от этого плохо. Звучит комично, конечно.


 Нет ничего комичного. Говорим друг другу как есть, ведь мы тут именно для этого.

----------


## yana123

> Это то время, когда мне становится ну очень плохо, когда я начинаю винить и ненавидеть себя, до слез...»


 А в чём винишь?
У меня похожие "припадки". Только я не виню – я себя жалею, похоже. А заканчиваются они похожей мыслью "зачем ждать, чего ждать?"

----------


## yana123

> Нет ничего комичного. Говорим друг другу как есть, ведь мы тут именно для этого.


 У меня проблемы с самооценкой. И даже на этом форуме они проявляются.

----------


## Unity

> Ну уже видимо да, своего рода дневник получается. Только вот записи не ежедневные, время от времени у меня некие припадки что ли случается, во всяком случае я их так называю. Это то время, когда мне становится ну очень плохо, когда я начинаю винить и ненавидеть себя, до слез...Сразу после этого я пишу, и все заканчивается одним и тем же: «когда же я наконец это сделаю?»


 


> Вот знакомо. Тоже есть периоды "просветления", даже кажется, что вообще всё очень и очень круто, мол, чего это я думала о СУ. Но длятся такие периоды обычно по паре часов, очень редко – дней.


 


> У меня проблемы с самооценкой. И даже на этом форуме они проявляются.


 Знаете, почему именно так происходит?
В основе всего - устройство нашего мозга. Это машина, химический реактор. Пока есть "горючее" внутри - мы испытываем некие эмоции (радость или грусть, любую другую). А когда "баки" порожнеют - больше ничего не чувствуем, апатия и пустота - ну а после мы вновь "переключаемся" на что-то иное. 
Всё это закономерно, циклично ну и подлежит исследованию, систематизации. 
"Биоритм", ежели угодно: то радость, то грусть, то желание выпрыгнуть в окно, то опять затишье. Ну и этот цикл будет повторяться, с тенденцией к увеличению депрессивных фаз. Это просто физика и биология.
Но не это главное, чтобы научиться понимать себя.
Самое важнейшее - осознать (хоть раз), как устроены у нас психика, сознание. 
Мы - социальные животные, залог выживания для нас - постоянное общение. Во имя коммуникации мы, как и прочие животные, создали 1-ю сигнальную систему: мимику и жесты, крики. Это ядро нашей психики. Развиваясь и эволюционируя, мы научились кодировать информацию посредством серий звуковых сигналов, слов - упростив всё. Это - 2-я сигнальная система. Но для мозга, действующего почти инстинктивно ну рефлекторно - нету никаких различий между сигналами 1-й сигнальной, 2-й ну и данных, загружаемых из сканнеров сенсорных систем. 
МОЗГ НЕ РАЗЛИЧАЕТ: явь ну и слова (чьи-то или же рождённые во своём мышлении). И мозг реагирует НА МЫСЛИ так же, слоно на реальность. 
Размышляя в отрицательном ключе - мы сами истязаем свою нервную систему, истощаем запас "реактивов" во своих нейронах. И итог - нисходящая спираль психических заболеваний. 
И мы сами с собой это делаем. Мысля негативно, мысля постоянно. 

Каков только выход? Научиться управлять состоянием своего созния (ага, понимаю, звучит фантастически - ввиду того, что до этого весь процесс мышления завсегда в нас тёк "на автопилоте", "спонтанно", стихийно). 
Одно только это "лечит" и меняет всё. Вовсе не таблетки или болтовня с врачами/психологами. 
Впрочем, можете не верить на слово. Можете убить годы на проверку этого... 
Это Ваше время, Ваше состояние.

----------


## yana123

> МОЗГ НЕ РАЗЛИЧАЕТ: явь ну и слова (чьи-то или же рождённые во своём мышлении). И мозг реагирует НА МЫСЛИ так же, слоно на реальность. 
> Размышляя в отрицательном ключе - мы сами истязаем свою нервную систему, истощаем запас "реактивов" во своих нейронах. И итог - нисходящая спираль психических заболеваний. 
> И мы сами с собой это делаем. Мысля негативно, мысля постоянно.


 Вы не представляете, сколько времени у меня ушло на обдумывание того, что вы озвучили. И продолжает уходить. Прям щас на столе лежит "Подсознание может всё" Кехо, прочитанная до половины.
Тоже склонна полагать, что психиатры, антидепрессанты и иже с ними не помогут.
Ещё думаю иногда: как же повезло всем тем, кому не свойственна рефлексия – живут себе, рожают, работают, ненавидят, как будто бы любят, ругаются, пьют и вообще ни о чём не думают. Благодать...

----------


## jozh

> Прям щас на столе лежит "Подсознание может всё".


 Мочь-то может, но с непредсказуемым для нас результатом...
А "Тайные виды на гору Фудзи" ты не читала? Рекомендую! 
Сложные вещи простым языком и в увлекательной форме)

----------


## yana123

> А "Тайные виды на гору Фудзи" ты не читала? Рекомендую!


 Я у Пелевина смогла дочитать только "Чапаева и Пустоту". Не нравится мне Пелевин)

----------


## yana123

> Подробнее в моей теме 30-40 лет, но я бы её не читал на твоём месте.


 Вызов принят!

----------


## yana123

Мне тут удалось принять компромиссное решение по своей ситуации.
Может, знаете, несколько лет назад книжечка бомбила с названием типа "60 дней до моего самоубийства" или вроде того. В форме дневника сделана. Я её не читала, но помню хайп.
В общем, решение принято такое: даю себе N-ое количество дней (пока не определилась сколько, пара месяцев, скорее всего), буду вести дневник в это время (чтобы понять, какие эмоции у меня преобладают; что расстраивает; что может радовать и тд), а к дню Икс должно быть ясно, случится чудо или нет. Под чудом имею в виду появление желания жить и радоваться жизни.
Если не случится, не вижу смысла ныть тут вам или в личку ныть. Жалкое существование получается.
А за N дней как раз успею разобраться со всеми делами, с которыми надо разобраться.
Пожелайте мне удачи.

----------


## TheEnd

> А в чём винишь?
> У меня похожие "припадки". Только я не виню – я себя жалею, похоже. А заканчиваются они похожей мыслью "зачем ждать, чего ждать?"


 Во всем что произошло...развод. Во всех неудачах, ну так по сути и есть. Жалость...хм, да тоже получается так.

----------


## TheEnd

> Мне тут удалось принять компромиссное решение по своей ситуации.
> Может, знаете, несколько лет назад книжечка бомбила с названием типа "60 дней до моего самоубийства" или вроде того. В форме дневника сделана. Я её не читала, но помню хайп.
> В общем, решение принято такое: даю себе N-ое количество дней (пока не определилась сколько, пара месяцев, скорее всего), буду вести дневник в это время (чтобы понять, какие эмоции у меня преобладают; что расстраивает; что может радовать и тд), а к дню Икс должно быть ясно, случится чудо или нет. Под чудом имею в виду появление желания жить и радоваться жизни.
> Если не случится, не вижу смысла ныть тут вам или в личку ныть. Жалкое существование получается.
> А за N дней как раз успею разобраться со всеми делами, с которыми надо разобраться.
> Пожелайте мне удачи.


 Искренне желаю чуда! Я вот себе много n-ного количества времени давал, да толку вот нет. Во всяком случае сейчас единственное что даёт мне право на жизнь, это спорт. До развода я весил 130 кг, сейчас уже 110. Иду дальше. Но эти гребаные припадки и ужасное состояние никто увы не отменял.

----------


## TheEnd

> Мне тут удалось принять компромиссное решение по своей ситуации.
> Может, знаете, несколько лет назад книжечка бомбила с названием типа "60 дней до моего самоубийства" или вроде того. В форме дневника сделана. Я её не читала, но помню хайп.
> В общем, решение принято такое: даю себе N-ое количество дней (пока не определилась сколько, пара месяцев, скорее всего), буду вести дневник в это время (чтобы понять, какие эмоции у меня преобладают; что расстраивает; что может радовать и тд), а к дню Икс должно быть ясно, случится чудо или нет. Под чудом имею в виду появление желания жить и радоваться жизни.
> Если не случится, не вижу смысла ныть тут вам или в личку ныть. Жалкое существование получается.
> А за N дней как раз успею разобраться со всеми делами, с которыми надо разобраться.
> Пожелайте мне удачи.


 И да, никакое это не «нытье», мне приятно с тобой вести беседу, ощущаю что то схожее, ощущаю ту же самую боль, и в какой то степени даже даже некое облегчение приходит. Будь здесь. Будь на связи так сказать.

----------


## TheEnd

> TheEnd, спортом тяжело сбрасывать вес, иногда даже невозможно. видимо ты ещё что-то делаешь или чрезмерные нагрузки даёшь на организм. намного эффективнее голод.


 Питание конечно же изменил. Меньше порции ну и полный пересмотр продуктов. Тут все в норме пока что. По поводу тренировок - даю силовые нагрузки и в конце кардио. Главное что это работает и мне нравится.

----------


## jozh

Желаю удачи!
Хоть мой ход мыслей тебе и не подходит, но все же выскажусь. ИМХО, человек никогда не скажет, что у него "Жалкое существование". Это может сказать его гордыня. А идти на поводу у гордыни... Может гордость не позволить.

----------


## yana123

> Будь здесь. Будь на связи так сказать.


 Буду держать в курсе событий.

----------


## TheEnd

> Буду держать в курсе событий.


 Давай. Я тоже, но сил все меньше...

----------


## yana123

Мне тут мысль в голову пришла.
У вас, товарищи, желающие совершить СУ, среди близких не было случаев или попыток СУ?
Мысль, которая пришла: а не "передаётся" желание/нежелание жить от родственников? Звучит так себе, но, думаю, вы поняли, что я имею в виду.
У меня мать умерла несколько лет назад. Она хотела умереть довольно продолжительное время, пару раз говорила мне, что "вот бы утопиться, но сил не хватает". Сил ей на СУ как таковое так и не хватило. У неё было девиантное поведение (пила; сильно, много, запойно). Видимо, это тоже своеобразное СУ, только медленное. Умерла от интоксикации, последние месяцы фактически была живым трупом из-за своего пристрастия.
При этом причины у неё были в сущности такие же, как у меня сейчас: тотальная скука и полное отсутствие интереса к чему-либо. То есть просто живёшь себе, какую-то бытовую ерунду делаешь, а изнутри нечто тебя жрёт просто. Хотя формально было всё ок: какие-то деньги, занятия типа огорода, леса (жила она в посёлке), муж и ребёнок (не я), отсутствие работы (в жизни проработала пару месяцев всего в юности) – казалось бы, да, многие мечтают о таком.
Любопытное совпадение или не совпадение.

----------


## yana123

> сил все меньше...


 У меня случилось что-то вроде инсайта на днях. Я чо-то Ошо включила (главы про одиночество), хотела отвлечься от мыслей. Слушала-слушала – и потом меня как-то отпустило в плане ощущения вот этого одиночества, о котором я в теме писала. И сразу как-то так безразлично стало. Ну то есть больно и тошно по-прежнему, но, если пользоваться аналогиями, уже не выть хочется, а скулить.
Я к тому, что, может, попробуй что-то "мотивирующее" почитать/послушать. Возможно, это слегка изменит твоё отношение к сложившейся ситуации.

----------


## TheEnd

> Мне тут мысль в голову пришла.
> У вас, товарищи, желающие совершить СУ, среди близких не было случаев или попыток СУ?
> Мысль, которая пришла: а не "передаётся" желание/нежелание жить от родственников? Звучит так себе, но, думаю, вы поняли, что я имею в виду.
> У меня мать умерла несколько лет назад. Она хотела умереть довольно продолжительное время, пару раз говорила мне, что "вот бы утопиться, но сил не хватает". Сил ей на СУ как таковое так и не хватило. У неё было девиантное поведение (пила; сильно, много, запойно). Видимо, это тоже своеобразное СУ, только медленное. Умерла от интоксикации, последние месяцы фактически была живым трупом из-за своего пристрастия.
> При этом причины у неё были в сущности такие же, как у меня сейчас: тотальная скука и полное отсутствие интереса к чему-либо. То есть просто живёшь себе, какую-то бытовую ерунду делаешь, а изнутри нечто тебя жрёт просто. Хотя формально было всё ок: какие-то деньги, занятия типа огорода, леса (жила она в посёлке), муж и ребёнок (не я), отсутствие работы (в жизни проработала пару месяцев всего в юности) – казалось бы, да, многие мечтают о таком.
> Любопытное совпадение или не совпадение.


 Самоубийц точно нет. Ну Мама часто на жизнь жалуется, отец тоже «апатия да апатия», дядя в Омске живет, пьёт часто сильно, думаю депрессия у него. Как работы престижной лишился после развала СССР так и загрустил. Я кстати тоже выход искал в этих моментах всех. Одна сестра живет в деревне с семьей и радуется жизни.

----------


## TheEnd

> У меня случилось что-то вроде инсайта на днях. Я чо-то Ошо включила (главы про одиночество), хотела отвлечься от мыслей. Слушала-слушала – и потом меня как-то отпустило в плане ощущения вот этого одиночества, о котором я в теме писала. И сразу как-то так безразлично стало. Ну то есть больно и тошно по-прежнему, но, если пользоваться аналогиями, уже не выть хочется, а скулить.
> Я к тому, что, может, попробуй что-то "мотивирующее" почитать/послушать. Возможно, это слегка изменит твоё отношение к сложившейся ситуации.


 Ой я этих роликов мотивирующих уже столько насмотрелся на ю тюбе, иногда взбадривает, но когда «накрывает», то бесполезно. Вторую неделю ежедневно смотрю Грега Плита, сильно, меня пока «пробивает», но тоже бывает не помогает иногда. Когда совсем плохо, включаю грустные песни и представляю себя в гробу, прям четко вижу. Кстати эти самые представления уже давно я испытываю так сказать.

----------


## TheEnd

....и когда в самые тяжёлые моменты я все это представляю, то будто легче, будто осознаю что вот он где спрятан настоящий покой для меня. Сейчас вот после развода психика пошатнулась явно, 32 летний мужик плакать стал, стадно перед собой, по мне никогда и не скажешь. Вообщем кошмар. Пойду перекушу и поеду в спорт зал.

----------


## yana123

> Одна сестра живет в деревне с семьей и радуется жизни.


 Вот, да! Когда я была замужем, я развела в квартире "Тропики". У меня было несколько десятков цветов. как-то успокаивало это копание в земле, уход за ними. Давало смысл, что ли.
И я много думала о том, что занятый человек (который занят именно руками, а не головой) более счастлив. А самые занятые люди – те, у кого есть огороды и частные дома. Им всё приходится делать руками.
А, ну и дети ещё, конечно. Когда у тебя дети, времени ни на что нет и сил нет. Но у меня особая позиция по этому поводу.

----------


## yana123

> Когда совсем плохо, включаю грустные песни и представляю себя в гробу, прям четко вижу.


 А что ты слушаешь?
У меня из грустного русский рок и русский инди. Обязательно мне нужно, чтобы слова меня пробирали. В последнее время, когда их слушаю, просто тупо слёзы наворачиваются, поэтому стараюсь слушать иностранный рок, чтобы не замечать о чём поют.
Ты за классическое погребение? Я несколько лет назад выяснила, что у нас тут в 150 км есть крематорий. Мысль приятная. Во всяком случае для меня более приятно быть сожжённой, чем заживо гниющей. Хотя подозреваю, что мне будет всё равно)
Вчера смотрела заново "Вторая жизнь Уве" и ужаснулась: а в друг у меня так же получится, если мой день Икс настанет. На случай если кто не смотрел, не буду озвучивать сюжет, но неплохая такая чёрная комедия.
А если кто посоветует ещё кинцо с чёрным юмором (желательно неглупым), буду очень благодарна!

----------


## yana123

> 32 летний мужик плакать стал, стадно перед собой, по мне никогда и не скажешь.


 Две вещи скажу. Первая – и по мне не скажешь. У меня защитный механизм – улыбка и смех. Что бы ни случилось, если я не одна, я или улыбаюсь, или смеюсь. Поэтому для всех я счастливый человек.
Вторая – стыда не должно быть. Эмоции – это то, что присуще людям. Их нужно уметь понимать и выражать тоже. И контролировать, конечно. Это очень хороший навык.
Когда-то давно мне на какой-то работе рассказали историю (таких историй наверняка миллионы) про мужчину, который был несчастлив в браке и очень успешен в бизнесе. Он всё держал в себе, всегда был при параде весь такой, бесстрастный и прочее. Короче, в итоге у него нашли опухоль или аневризму (или что-то в этом духе) в головном мозге. И он умер.
Это о психосоматике история. Сейчас расскажу свою.

----------


## yana123

> Алкоголизм это не медленное СУ, это наоборот борьба за жизнь. Медленное СУ это герыч.


 Да ну? Героин – быстрое СУ? Мне кажется, наркотики – это вообще не СУ, во всяком случае не озознанное. У меня был (есть) знакомый. Он торчит. Они делают героин из... подручных средств, скажем так. Когда этих средств нет, сидят на антидепрессантах. Позитивнейшие люди! Годами, а некоторые и десятилетиями!
И работают многие из них на крутой работе. И деньги зарабатывают.
Упомянутый знакомый тату-мастером трудится. Правда, в последнее время его работы явно потеряли в качестве, а сам он стал уж слишком неадекватен. Но это совсем другая история)




> По отцовской линии были суицидники, а по греческой, ну там такое не принято.


 Расскажи про отцовскую линию? Кто, почему, в каком возрасте? Любопытно. А почему по греческой (ты наполовину грек? ух ты!) не приято? Что-то с верой связанное?

----------


## yana123

> Это о психосоматике история. Сейчас расскажу свою.


 Короче. Одна из причин развода –*плохое состояние моего здоровья.
у меня внезапно началась аллергия (не пойми на что), хотя в жизни аллергии не было.
Сходила на теннис один (!) раз – спустя пару недель заболело плечо. Не могла поднять руку. Полгода лечилась, сейчас всё ок.
Температура субфебрильная больше года.
Головная боль из-за внутричерепного давления – больше года. причём никакими таблетками не снимается. заболела башка – всё, пройдёт только после ночного сна.
Снижение либидо (тут я вообще прифигела знатно).
Даже какой-то дерматит появился.
В общем – полный фарш.
А ещё железо в крови упало. И всякие дамские проблемы появились.
При всём при этом я около года уже думала над тем, что надо бы мне уйти и развестись, потому что чувств не стало никаких. Начало появляться отвращение (это в плане секса) и раздражительность (в плане всего остального). Какой-то из последних болячек меня припекло сильно – и я приняла решение наконец. Об уходе.
Финал истории: я сняла квартиру, переехала. И всё у меня прошло. Мгновенно. По мелочи что-то есть, но, извините, 28 – это всё-таки не 18)
Вот такой "звоночек" от организма. Посыл истории в чём: не сдерживайте себя. Хочется что-то делать – делайте; хочется чувствовать – чувствуйте. И всегда выражайте то, что чувствуете. Вне зависимости от пола.

----------


## yana123

> Продолжить?


 А давай! Это богатое прошлое.
А что там со вторым дедом, который молчал всю жизнь? В каком смысле молчал всю жизнь?
Я бы дорого дала за возможность общения с людьми, пережившими этот адовый звездец.

----------


## yana123

> Ой я этих роликов мотивирующих уже столько насмотрелся на ю тюбе, иногда взбадривает, но когда «накрывает», то бесполезно. Вторую неделю ежедневно смотрю Грега Плита, сильно, меня пока «пробивает», но тоже бывает не помогает иногда.


 Меня сегодня перенакрыло, кажется, с этими мотивациями. В итоге я взяла бутылку вина и пью её под "Звёздный десант" 1997 года... Пить в одиночестве скучно и не очень вкусно, поэтому пришла сюда читать и отвечать)
С другой стороны, я хотя бы усну и высплюсь. Последние дни спать не получается.

----------


## jozh

> А если кто посоветует ещё кинцо с чёрным юмором (желательно неглупым), буду очень благодарна!


 Раз, два, три... замри! (1993) Фантасмагория, мне показалась очень достойной. Редко что пересматриваю, но эту - буду!

----------


## yana123

> Раз, два, три... замри! (1993) Фантасмагория, мне показалась очень достойной.


 Спасибо! Я посмотрю сегодня!)

----------


## yana123

> А зачем нужно было тогда вступать в брак? очевидно же что любые чувства проходят, в среднем за три года.


 Бегбедер?) Ну, хотелось попробовать таких отношений, почему нет.
Говорят, некоторые люди способны поддерживать чувства на протяжении более длительного времени, чуть ли не всей жизни.

----------


## yana123

> в 45 покончил с собой, что-то принял для остановки сердца и оставил предсмертную записку.


 А что в записке было, если не секрет?




> больше 150 миллилитров я выпить не могу, а чтобы серьёзно опьянеть этого недостаточно)


 у меня был период, когда я не могла выпить даже бокал шампанского на НГ. Чувствую алкоголь – тошнить начинает) Если выпить хоть баночку пива или бокал вина – головная боль обеспечена. Появилось внезапно. Любопытно, что по времени точно совпало с браком)) И прошло после того, как съехала, сразу же.

----------


## TheEnd

> А что ты слушаешь?
> У меня из грустного русский рок и русский инди. Обязательно мне нужно, чтобы слова меня пробирали. В последнее время, когда их слушаю, просто тупо слёзы наворачиваются, поэтому стараюсь слушать иностранный рок, чтобы не замечать о чём поют.
> Ты за классическое погребение? Я несколько лет назад выяснила, что у нас тут в 150 км есть крематорий. Мысль приятная. Во всяком случае для меня более приятно быть сожжённой, чем заживо гниющей. Хотя подозреваю, что мне будет всё равно)
> Вчера смотрела заново "Вторая жизнь Уве" и ужаснулась: а в друг у меня так же получится, если мой день Икс настанет. На случай если кто не смотрел, не буду озвучивать сюжет, но неплохая такая чёрная комедия.
> А если кто посоветует ещё кинцо с чёрным юмором (желательно неглупым), буду очень благодарна!


 На первом месте в моих музыкальных предпочтениях это Trance Music, чем мелодичнее, тем лучше, и грустнее, предпочтительно с вокалом. Далее Рок во всех его проявлениях, сейчас вот Architects по нраву, особенно песня Animals, глянул перевод и ещё больше стала нравиться эта песня) В основном же я слушаю одним и те же песни, лет 10 даже назад которые слушал, список новыми пополняю редко. Мне хиты тех лет напоминают о прошлом, ибо я им живу...

----------


## TheEnd

Ну и касаемо погребения честно вообще не важно, абсолютно, тело умерло, настал покой...все равно.

----------


## yana123

> сейчас вот Architects по нраву, особенно песня Animals, глянул перевод и ещё больше стала нравиться эта песня)


 Мастер интриги! Текст глянула – поняла, почему нравится. А музыка тяжеловата для меня.

----------


## yana123

> я так понял детей ты не успела сделать


 "Не успела". Я детей никогда не хотела и не хочу сейчас, так что дети в мои планы не входили и не входят. Попробовать хотелось именно "серьёзных" отношений, как говорится.

----------


## yana123

> Мне намного лучше было бы с отцом


 Ну, это ещё неизвестно, ведь ты с ним не жил. Возможно, просто идеализируешь образ.
Это как в какой-то цитате. Мол, я могу любить писателя Чехова на расстоянии, обожать его. Но вот если б я с ним жила, может, он бы чайной ложкой по кружке стучал, когда чай размешивал, и это бы неимоверно бесило меня.

Напомнил мне. Я раньше всё мечтала, чтобы мой отец на самом деле не был моим отцом (мать любила многих мужчин и особо моральными качествами не отличалась) и что когда-нибудь я могу встретить "настоящего" отца. И тогда у меня было бы всё збс.
Порой думала просто о том, как было бы здорово, если бы мой отец не умер. Что моя жизнь была бы иной совершенно, а я – счастливой.
Вот такая тупенькая мечта. Годами ей жила, пока не решила перестать думать об этом, поскольку не имеет смысла грезить о том, что невозможно.

----------


## yana123

> РСП тебя не назовёшь)


 Мой прицеп – это кот  :Smile: 
Шестой год мотается со мной по съёмным квартирам.

----------


## yana123

> со слов психологов в 9 из 10 случаев ребёнку лучше с отцом


 А причины? Ребёнку любому или именно мальчику?
Как правило, мужчины менее эмоциональны и внимательны, чем женщины. Они игнорируют эмоциональные потребности детей и в итоге растят таких же сухарей, какими сами являются.
Не все, но многие.

А в целом это всех людей касается. Кмк, практически никто не может воспитать здоровую личность. Все могут только плодить копии свои.
У меня сестра живёт со своим отцом. Хреново ей с ним жить. Он не пытается ей ни в чём помочь. Например, когда он узнал, что у неё есть парень, устроил скандал и заявил, что отведёт её к гинекологу, чтобы врач проверил наличие девственности. В таком случае, если подросток эмоционально слаб и у него тонкая душевная организация, это может стать травмой, которая здорово аукнется во взрослой жизни.
У меня есть два трешовых таких воспоминания, три даже, которые знатно повлияли на то, как и что я чувствую во время интима.
Первое – когда я лет в 5-6 проснулась ночью, потому что хотела в туалет, а моя мать с каким-то мужчиной была. Они меня не заметили. Я стояла и смотрела, пытаясь врубиться в то, что происходит. Второе – когда тётка-опекунша (гинеколог по профессии) осмотрела меня дома прямо на кровати, угрожая тем, что, если я не соглашусь, отведёт меня в больницу (мне было лет, наверное6 10 или около того; типа плановый осмотр, что ли; я уж и не помню, зачем это ей надо было), а в больницу ходить стыдно, потому что в больницу к гинекологам ходят только проститутки. Третье – когда та же тётка-опекунша застала меня за мастурбацией, разоралась и заявила, что так поступают только те же проститутки, а потом месяцами внезапно врывалась в комнату, где я была одна, надеясь, видимо, уличить меня. Тем временем для подростка исследование своего тела и своей сексуальности абсолютно нормально.
И если головой я всё это понимаю, что от чувства стыда и грязи избавиться не могу. Они появляются автоматически. Можно только попытаться подавить или проигнорировать.

----------


## yana123

> поверь, причина их сухости не в этом.


 Расскажи тогда, в чём причина.

----------


## Unity

> И если головой я всё это понимаю, что от чувства стыда и грязи избавиться не могу. Они появляются автоматически. Можно только попытаться подавить или проигнорировать.


 Чувства - это те же Мысли, только в невербальной форме. Люди мыслят Рефлекторно, строго по Шаблонам, что закладываются в детстве - именно поэтому этот весь феномен снова повторяется - вины и стыда, грязи. 
И это не контролируется, мысли, чаще всего - просто "автоматика", инстинкт. 
Вывод - чтобы изменить происходящее в собственной нервной системе и психике, стоит... научиться контролировать своё же сознание, волю и внимание - то, чего нас никто не учил во прошлом. 
Это - или вечный "День Сурка".

----------


## Unity

> Порой думала просто о том, как было бы здорово, если бы мой отец не умер. Что моя жизнь была бы иной совершенно, а я – счастливой.
> Вот такая тупенькая мечта. Годами ей жила, пока не решила перестать думать об этом, поскольку не имеет смысла грезить о том, что невозможно.


 Мы сами - авторы сценария собственной же жизни. И мы можем привести жизнь к уровню мечты уже в настоящем. Это безусловно. Нет необходимости повторять всё то, что мы делали вчера и позавчера, полжизни. Это просто рефлекторные драйверы внутри головного мозга. Но их можно выявить, понять, отменить. Было бы желание - вновь не ошибаться.

----------


## yana123

> Было бы желание - вновь не ошибаться.


 На одном этом желании далеко не уедешь)

----------


## yana123

> жаль что ты цитировала, прикольнее бы выглядело как-будто ты сама с собой общалась)


 так я тоже умею, правда, диалог обычно мысленный)

----------


## Remarque

Заголовок топика содержит просьбу о помощи. Интересно, она всё ещё актуальна? Если да, то в чём конкретно эта помощь должна выражаться, по мнению автора? Или этот призыв скорее риторический "крик души"?

----------


## yana123

> Заголовок топика содержит просьбу о помощи. Интересно, она всё ещё актуальна? Если да, то в чём конкретно эта помощь должна выражаться, по мнению автора? Или этот призыв скорее риторический "крик души"?


 И то, и то имеет право на жизнь.
Просьба актуальна.



> Если да, то в чём конкретно эта помощь должна выражаться, по мнению автора?


 А что вы можете предложить?
Если бы я знала, какая помочь мне нужна, я бы так и написала: "сделайте для меня, пожалуйста вот это и это, если можете". К сожалению, я не знаю, что может мне помочь. Но что-то наверняка может.

----------


## Remarque

Увы, вряд ли что-то смогу предложить. Я скучен и психически нестабилен :Smile: 

А как вы вообще нашли этот сайт? Он же давно уже заблокирован на территории России. Мне в этом плане проще. Я живу в стране, где этот форум не подвёргся цензуре, поэтому  в своё время просто набрал в гугле "суицид форум" и поисковик его сразу же выдал, помимо "победишь.ру" и ещё одного уже закрытого су-форума. Здесь, к сожалению, слишком маленькая аудитория. Зато свободное общение практически на любые темы. "Победишь", несмотря на более крупную аудиторию, свободой слова похвастаться не может.

----------


## yana123

> Увы, вряд ли что-то смогу предложить. Я скучен и психически нестабилен


 Жаль. Но дайте пять! Я тоже  :Smile: 




> А как вы вообще нашли этот сайт?


 Нашла в гугле, а вот открывать приходится с VPN или через Tor без VPN уже.

Победишь.ру ещё один громадный недостаток имеет: там все повально советуют обратиться в веру. 9 советов из 10) И туда пишет очень много подростков лет так 11-17 с криками "она/она меня бросила – я умру". Души в этом форуме стопроцентно нет)

----------


## Remarque

> Нашла в гугле, а вот открывать приходится с VPN или через Tor без VPN уже.


 Здешний модератор в одной из тем писал, что их в своё время даже вызывали в органы из-за комментариев других юзеров, в которых в той или иной мере можно было найти способы/призывы к су. В то время сайт ещё был в российской юрисдикции.

----------


## Unity

> На одном этом желании далеко не уедешь)


 При всём уважении, скажите подобное мастерам Дзэн, или же тибетским ламам, или гуру многих ветвей индузма, или рядовым монахам с храма Шао-Линь. ^_^

Желание - это наша воля. Она или есть, или же отсутствует, третьего здесь не дано. 
Или человек дошёл до точки кипения, или ещё нет. Нельзя быть "наполовину беременной", нельзя устоять в двух лодках сразу, плывущих в разных направлениях.
Или у человека "переполнилась чаша терпения" (отрицательных эффектов/симптомов своего психического расстройства), или ещё нет. Или человек меняет что-то в своём естестве, или же годами страдает, отчитываясь об этом на подобных форумах. А это неконструктивно. 
Легче, лучше ну и правильнее - "починить" себя. Поняв, что "сломалось". "Заменив деталь". 
Иначе - ничто не поможет. Ни психологи, ни психиатры, ни пилюли, ни процедуры. 
Лишь самокопание. Лишь самопознание. Прочее - растрата времени (кое ограничено, потому бесценно).
Каждый сущий день, проведённый в плену и депрессии - это день, Вычеркнутый с жизни, выброшенный в мусорку.

----------


## yana123

> но это уже по сути подготовка себя к следующей жизни, а не проживание жизни в теперешней.


 Вы верите в наличие следующей жизни?

----------


## Remarque

Что-то Яна за один-единственный месяц на форуме совсем сдулась(( А ведь так интересно всё начиналось. Наверное, Яне пошло бы на пользу, чтобы её регулярно троллили на форуме, чтобы оставаться в тонусе. :Cool:  Тем более, что в большинстве случаев включается защитный механизм во время словесной перепалки с юзерами сайта. "Благотворный" троллинг должен быть, естественно, без оскорблений. Хватит ли у Морфо, Мастики или ещё кого-нибудь решительности бросить ей вызов? :Smile:

----------


## yana123

> Наверное, Яне пошло бы на пользу, чтобы её регулярно троллили на форуме, чтобы оставаться в тонусе.


 Ну здрасьте!))
Сдулась Яна, потому что что-то тихо тут.

----------


## yana123

Впрочем, я могу рассказать ещё какую-нибудь ерунду или просто помыть, если кому-то это будет любопытно  :Cool:

----------


## Remarque

Да, давай рассказывай :Smile:  По идее, тебе вообще не нужно ждать реакции других юзеров на твои посты. Просто пиши обо всём, а другие форумчане с большой вероятностью рано или поздно начнут отвечать на тот или иной твой коммент. В крайнем случае, обещаю, что лично буду комментировать то, что ты пишешь, вне зависимости от других юзеров :Smile:

----------


## yana123

> В крайнем случае, обещаю, что лично буду комментировать то, что ты пишешь, вне зависимости от других юзеров


 Принято!)

Правда, мозг от духоты так плавится, что я слышу, как в нём проворачиваются шестерёнки. Делать совершенно ничего не хочется, как и думать.

Я выше где-то писала, что мне удалось найти компромиссное решение и определить день Икс, в который я приму (простите тавтологию) решение – да или нет. Параллельно с этим решила ещё попробовать искусственно себе помочь. Разными занятиями.
Снова начала рисовать. Рисую на планшете и не очень хорошо, но оказалось, что это занятие медитативно для меня. Могу начать рисовать в 10 утра и очнуться в 14. Если бы ещё были классные результаты... Но увы)
Возобновила домашние тренировки. Конечно, в жару 35+ тренироваться чертовски лень, но я держусь аж 8-й день уже. Прошлой весной начала заниматься ежедневно, а этой зимой перестала (как раз тогда съехала и стало как-то тошно, ничего не хотелось).
Запланировала отпуск на июль. Правда, пока не знаю, куда именно поеду. Но куда-то точно поеду. Как минимум, сменить обстановку не помешает.
Короче говоря, с апатией частично удаётся бороться.

А недавно перечитывала свои юношеские стишки. Господь, там в каждом первом про смерть, а в каждом пятом про СУ! Это ж сколько можно думать об этом...

----------


## jozh

Картины по номерам - твое спасение!)
Залипательное занятие, там попадаются весьма симпатичные на мой взгляд!
А поехать в горы ты не хотела бы? Там в самого себя можно довольно глубоко погрузиться. И в не страшную свою сущность, что самое главное!

----------


## Remarque

> Возобновила домашние тренировки. Конечно, в жару 35+ тренироваться чертовски лень, но я держусь аж 8-й день уже.


 А как конкретно выглядят твои тренировки? У тебя дома нет кондиционера? Или хотя бы вентилятора?

----------


## yana123

> А поехать в горы ты не хотела бы? Там в самого себя можно довольно глубоко погрузиться. И в не страшную свою сущность, что самое главное!


 Конечно, хотела бы! Кто же не хочет в горы)




> Картины по номерам - твое спасение!)


 Я больше залипаю в пазлы. Правда, собираю их и выбрасываю, поскольку вешать куда-то – это некрасиво, а собирать повторно скучно. Ещё тарелки время от времени расписываю красками по шаблонам. Их не выкидываю, а пользуюсь. Правда, от частого пользования краска слезает, к сожалению.

----------


## jozh

> Конечно, хотела бы! Кто же не хочет в горы)


 Вот тебе и план на отпуск)

----------


## yana123

> У тебя дома нет кондиционера? Или хотя бы вентилятора?


 Вентилятор есть, а кондиционера нет и не предвидится (я снимаю).
Сегодня ощутимо легче – всего-то 30 градусов)
И у меня окна на юго-запад. Солнце практически весь день.




> А как конкретно выглядят твои тренировки?


 Ну, приложение считает время и говорит, какие упражнения делать, а я делаю)) Немножко кардио, растяжка и чуть пресса.

----------


## yana123

> Вот тебе и план на отпуск)


 Я одна в горы не поеду. Тут нужна компания, хотя бы один человек ещё. Одной страшно. И не полазишь там по безлюдным местам. Я, конечно, понимаю, что мы тут на форуме о СУ, но встречи с каким-нибудь горным одичавшим товарищем мне не хочется)

----------


## jozh

> Я одна в горы не поеду. Тут нужна компания, хотя бы один человек ещё. Одной страшно. И не полазишь там по безлюдным местам. Я, конечно, понимаю, что мы тут на форуме о СУ, но встречи с каким-нибудь горным одичавшим товарищем мне не хочется)


 Ну ты это... Базируйся в Кисловодске или в Нальчике и езди с группой на джипе или автобусе. Это не дорого)

----------


## yana123

> Ну ты это... Базируйся в Кисловодске или в Нальчике и езди с группой на джипе или автобусе. Это не дорого)


 Как вариант. Правда, уединения в этом случае уже не будет.

----------


## jozh

> Как вариант. Правда, уединения в этом случае уже не будет.


 Для уединения очень хороший попутчик нужен. С которым вместе молчится. А это редкость.)

----------


## yana123

Мелькнула мысль. Раз уж отпуск у меня вскоре, не сделать ли в отпуске то, что хочется сделать. Всем было бы удобно. На работе бы смогли найти замену мне без ущерба рабочему процессу.
Короче говоря, принудительная терапия творчеством и разными занятиями другими не работает. От этих мыслей никуда не деться. Они стали уже такими бытовыми, что появляются автоматически в течение дня. Как у Чехова (или чья это цитата): то ли чаю пойти выпить, то ли повеситься.
Перспектива жить и постоянно думать о том, что жить в общем-то не хочется, что жизнь не приносит удовольствия, что не можешь найти никакого смысла и в принципе тебя ничто не радует... Сомнительная перспектива.
Ужасное эмоциональное состояние.

----------


## yana123

У нас сегодня первый день прохладно на улице и морось. Поехала на такси в больницу отвозить деду продукты/штуки всякие медицинские (он после операции). Еду, смотрю по сторонам: дождь, люди ходят – и тут как накатило! Впервые в общественном месте (я предпочитаю страдать наедине с собой в своих четырёх стенах).
Такая грусть! Тоска. Боль. Ужасные эмоции, ужасное состояние. Ужасное одиночество. Чуть не расплакалась в машине.
Грустно очень, ребята.

----------


## jozh

Солнце, но это же болезнь. А болезнь лечить надо. Да, это огромные мытарства. Но иначе что? Вообще всё зря?

----------


## yana123

Внезапно очень захотелось вечер и вино. У меня большой балкон. Там можно лечь и смотреть в окна на небо. Только этот балкон нужно отмыть, чтобы там можно было сидеть/лежать/босиком ходить. Собственно, этим и займусь сейчас.
Ещё одна попытка заткнуть дыру в груди)

----------


## yana123

> Солнце, но это же болезнь. А болезнь лечить надо. Да, это огромные мытарства. Но иначе что? Вообще всё зря?


 Не надо отправлять меня к специалисту. Я не стану принимать антидепрессанты или что-то подобное, что оказывает влияние на сознание/психику. Можно воспринимать это как естественный отбор, я думаю)
В конце концов я и только я виновата в том, что со мной происходит сейчас. И немножко виноваты обстоятельства.

----------


## jozh

Ты-то в чем виновата?

----------


## yana123

> Ты-то в чем виновата?


 Ну как в чём? Сознательно отталкивала людей, потому что не хотела общения с ними. Не боролась с комплексами, потому что всего боялась и ленилась. Как минимум, в этом. Теперь же жалуюсь на одиночество и проблемы с социальным взаимодействием (кстати, их стало меньше, что не может не радовать).
Искренне убеждена: за редким исключением, во всём, что происходит с человеком, виноват он сам. Каждое действие, совершённое сейчас, накладывает определённый отпечаток на будущее.

----------


## jozh

> Можно воспринимать это как естественный отбор, я думаю.


 Для чайлдфри естественный отбор уже свершился. Нет смысла его усугублять.
Почему бы не прожить свой век по-эпикурейски? Если какие-то "вины" мешают этому - то вот, уже вектор приложения сил определен. И самое гиблое дело - совмещать вину с вином...

----------


## jozh

> Ну как в чём? Сознательно отталкивала людей, потому что не хотела общения с ними. Не боролась с комплексами, потому что всего боялась и ленилась. Как минимум, в этом. Теперь же жалуюсь на одиночество и проблемы с социальным взаимодействием (кстати, их стало меньше, что не может не радовать).
> Искренне убеждена: за редким исключением, во всём, что происходит с человеком, виноват он сам. Каждое действие, совершённое сейчас, накладывает определённый отпечаток на будущее.


 Это ты сейчас про меня написала. И результат достигнут. Не хвастаюсь, а говорю о возможностях. Помнишь, "Всякая вещь, достигшая предела своего развития"...

----------


## yana123

Ну вино в небольших количествах ещё никому не вредило)
Чтобы быть эпикурейцем, надо для начала понять, какие вещи сделают тебя счастливым. Я для себя понять этого так пока и не смогла.

----------


## jozh

> Чтобы быть эпикурейцем, надо для начала понять, какие вещи сделают тебя счастливым. Я для себя понять этого так пока и не смогла.


 Второй вектор приложения сил определен.

----------


## jozh

> Ну вино в небольших количествах ещё никому не вредило)


 "Алкоголь в малых дозах безвреден в любых количествах" (с)

----------


## TheEnd

Тоже сейчас сижу на работе и думаю опять об этом…

----------


## TheEnd

> У нас сегодня первый день прохладно на улице и морось. Поехала на такси в больницу отвозить деду продукты/штуки всякие медицинские (он после операции). Еду, смотрю по сторонам: дождь, люди ходят – и тут как накатило! Впервые в общественном месте (я предпочитаю страдать наедине с собой в своих четырёх стенах).
> Такая грусть! Тоска. Боль. Ужасные эмоции, ужасное состояние. Ужасное одиночество. Чуть не расплакалась в машине.
> Грустно очень, ребята.


 Ага. Тоже такие моменты бывают, все по отпускам разъехались, с семьями…а я один…сам с собой…по-прежнему спасает спорт зал, утренние зарядки и сгон веса…вот думаю, когда я достигну цели, изменю своё тело ( а оно уже на 25 кг легче стало), что будет дальше? Снова тупик…

----------


## yana123

> вот думаю, когда я достигну цели, изменю своё тело ( а оно уже на 25 кг легче стало), что будет дальше? Снова тупик…


 Поддержание формы? Если не поддерживать форму, вероятно, вес вернётся.
Возможно, встретишь кого-нибудь.

25 кг – это очень мощно!

----------


## TheEnd

> Поддержание формы? Если не поддерживать форму, вероятно, вес вернётся.
> Возможно, встретишь кого-нибудь.
> 
> 25 кг – это очень мощно!


 Сомневаюсь что встречу. Да и мне уже все равно…я просто живу и жду…

----------


## yana123

> я просто живу и жду…


 Ждёшь чего?

----------


## TheEnd

> Ждёшь чего?


 Смерти что ли…Жажду прилива уверенности для этого шага, а может сказочно повезёт во сне умереть от переутомления, но это вряд ли, за такой смертью в очереди стоят. Сегодня тот день, когда очень плохо, даже во время очередной утренней зарядки не было «огня»

----------


## yana123

> может сказочно повезёт во сне умереть от переутомления


 Это было бы сродни чуду.



> Сегодня тот день, когда очень плохо, даже во время очередной утренней зарядки не было «огня»


 Вот и мой день начался хуже некуда. Проснулась в 05:30 утра. И привет, депрессивное состояние, давно не виделись, аж несколько часов!

----------


## TheEnd

> Это было бы сродни чуду.
> 
> Вот и мой день начался хуже некуда. Проснулась в 05:30 утра. И привет, депрессивное состояние, давно не виделись, аж несколько часов!


 Ну что ж, оно со мной тоже, это самое состояние…Безжалостно «поедает» меня…единственный способ его уничтожить нам с тобой известен…увы…

----------


## yana123

А всё-таки надежда в человеке живёт неистребимая.
Я вот всё думаю: ну раз такое дело и никакой искры в жизни нет, то почему бы не принять решение прямо сейчас, чего ждать-то?
Но всё равно какая-то надежда живёт, причём совершенно не рациональная. Из разряда «а вдруг случится нечто». Но ведь мы все понимаем, что вероятность этого стремится к нулю, а значит, мы просто обрекаем себя на страдание.

Самое ужасное – это когда кажется, что вот, всё, решение уже принято. И тут подленькая мысль появляется: "Не, ну а чо ты торопишься, ну подожди немного, *а вдруг*..." А вдруг что? Вдруг внезапно я фанатично полюблю жизнь? Вдруг откуда ни возьмись явится кто-нибудь и "прочистит" мне мозги? Что вдруг-то?
Мучительно –*думать об этом, приводить аргументы, решать, а потом невольно задумываться "а вдруг". И каждый день пытаться заткнуть эту дыру в душе – работой, бытовухой, чем угодно.

Я за первую половину дня сегодня сделала почти недельный рабочий план. И я ещё работаю, и буду работать до вечера. И я надеюсь устать так, чтобы лечь спать и уснуть без всяких мыслей. Но мне это снова не удастся.

И вот то ли это трусость, то ли генетическая жажда жизни, то ли что-то культурное (всякие сказки, знаете, где герои чудесным образом решают все свои проблемы или кто-то делает это за них – всё то, чему нас с детства учат).

----------


## Remarque

> И тут подленькая мысль появляется: "Не, ну а чо ты торопишься, ну подожди немного, а вдруг..." А вдруг что? Вдруг внезапно я фанатично полюблю жизнь? Вдруг откуда ни возьмись явится кто-нибудь и "прочистит" мне мозги? Что вдруг-то?


  Думаю, на данном этапе единственное, что реально может скрасить твою жизнь, это не работа или хобби, а постоянное общение с другими людьми. В идеале - в реальной жизни. На худой конец - в вирте. Соответственно, в свободное время активизируй поиски тех, с кем тебе было бы комфортно общаться, получая от них силы и желание жить :Smile:

----------


## yana123

> Думаю, на данном этапе единственное, что реально может скрасить твою жизнь, это не работа или хобби, а постоянное общение с другими людьми. В идеале - в реальной жизни.


 Склонна согласиться. Но тут тоже есть много "но".

----------


## Remarque

А что именно?

----------


## TheEnd

Мне вот по сути общения хватает сполна с реальными людьми, друзья есть, и работа тоже вынуждает много общаться с ними. По приходу домой накрывает по полной, да и на работе порой также, к примеру сегодня. В целом могу сказать в кратце что при моем рождении какая то ошибка в программировании произошла, я все делаю не так…что бы я не делал - я всегда об этом жалею…

----------


## TheEnd

> А всё-таки надежда в человеке живёт неистребимая.
> Я вот всё думаю: ну раз такое дело и никакой искры в жизни нет, то почему бы не принять решение прямо сейчас, чего ждать-то?
> Но всё равно какая-то надежда живёт, причём совершенно не рациональная. Из разряда «а вдруг случится нечто». Но ведь мы все понимаем, что вероятность этого стремится к нулю, а значит, мы просто обрекаем себя на страдание.
> 
> Самое ужасное – это когда кажется, что вот, всё, решение уже принято. И тут подленькая мысль появляется: "Не, ну а чо ты торопишься, ну подожди немного, *а вдруг*..." А вдруг что? Вдруг внезапно я фанатично полюблю жизнь? Вдруг откуда ни возьмись явится кто-нибудь и "прочистит" мне мозги? Что вдруг-то?
> Мучительно –*думать об этом, приводить аргументы, решать, а потом невольно задумываться "а вдруг". И каждый день пытаться заткнуть эту дыру в душе – работой, бытовухой, чем угодно.
> 
> Я за первую половину дня сегодня сделала почти недельный рабочий план. И я ещё работаю, и буду работать до вечера. И я надеюсь устать так, чтобы лечь спать и уснуть без всяких мыслей. Но мне это снова не удастся.
> 
> И вот то ли это трусость, то ли генетическая жажда жизни, то ли что-то культурное (всякие сказки, знаете, где герои чудесным образом решают все свои проблемы или кто-то делает это за них – всё то, чему нас с детства учат).


 Ну просто не могу не согласиться. По всем статьям совпадения. Вроде уже думаешь все мол, хватит! А потом все же надеешься может по щучьему велению что изменится, только вот сам знаю что сам и должен что то менять, но не представляю это возможным…и так снова и снова…

----------


## Remarque

> Мне вот по сути общения хватает сполна с реальными людьми, друзья есть, и работа тоже вынуждает много общаться с ними. По приходу домой накрывает по полной, да и на работе порой также, к примеру сегодня. В целом могу сказать в кратце что при моем рождении какая то ошибка в программировании произошла, я все делаю не так…что бы я не делал - я всегда об этом жалею…


 Но просто коллег на работе и друзей явно недостаточно. Нужны люди, с которыми можно поговорить по душам. Которые поддержат, а не осудят. А иначе это не друзья, а в лучшем случае приятели, на которых особо не стоит рассчитывать.

----------


## yana123

> А что именно?


 Да всё. Не люблю я людей.
Пустая болтовня, хождение по кафе – скука смертная.
Могу общаться в романтических отношениях хоть круглые сутки. С намерением быть с человеком.
Остальные отношения (дружеские, товарищеские) не умею выстраивать. Нет у меня привязанности и заинтересованности к людям.

----------


## yana123

> при моем рождении какая то ошибка в программировании произошла, я все делаю не так…что бы я не делал - я всегда об этом жалею…


 Вот похожие мысли посещают. Правда, думаю, что не с рождения, а просто поломался какой-то механизм внутри.
Всё, что происходит в жизни, происходит не так. все поступки в итоге оказываются неправильными/нелогичными/смешными/неловкими.
ВСЁ, что теоретически может пойти не так, у меня идёт не так.

----------


## yana123

> только вот сам знаю что сам и должен что то менять, но не представляю это возможным…и так снова и снова…


 Да, да, да! И я знаю, что нужно изменить, чтобы всё изменилось, извините за тавтологию. Иногда даже предпринимаю попытки, воодушевляюсь и. такая: "Ну всё! Пора жить! Начинаю жить!"
А потом – опа! – и опять накрыло. И всё не важно, и всё катится куда-то в жопу, простите. И я опять...

----------


## yana123

> Но просто коллег на работе и друзей явно недостаточно. Нужны люди, с которыми можно поговорить по душам. Которые поддержат, а не осудят. А иначе это не друзья, а в лучшем случае приятели, на которых особо не стоит рассчитывать.


 И где их взять, если их нет?
Во взрослом возрасте трудновато встретить человека, который другом станет. Даже друзья детства со временем реже видятся, а то и вовсе теряются. У меня и их нет.
Недавно объявитлась подруга детства, бывшая одноклассница по совместительству. Звонит, настойчиво зовёт куда-то, а я... не хочу.
У неё трое (или двое, забыла) детей, другой социальный уровень, культурный бэкграунд тоже совершенно иной. Она даже слов некоторых не понимает и думает, что я выделываюсь, когда их произношу...
Съездила с ней в лес погулять. Всё время слушала о её проблемах: мужьях, парнях, детях, матери, как ей хреново живётся и жилось и тд. Теперь постоянно денег в долг просит. Ну ёёёёёлки-палки. Уж лучше тет-а-тет с депрессией побыть.

Понятно, что не все люди таковы, как эта девушка. Но как-то уж так сложилось, что все люди, с которыми меня вынуждает жизнь общаться, именно таковы. И так было всегда, с сознательного возраста.

И где же взять того самого друга? Если его за столько лет не встретилось.

----------


## yana123

Мысль пришла интересная.
Вот я последнее время думаю постоянно о СУ. Что, где, как, с какой вероятностью и всё прочее. Один из самых важных (на удивление!) вопросов – это "где?" В квартире? Квартира съёмная – представьте, сколько будет проблем собственнице! А соседям? С учётом того, что у меня никого нет, о случившемся узнают, простите, по аромату. Ну или если наступит день оплаты, а я не переведу деньги собственнице – она попросит риэлтора или кого-то ещё прийти и проверить.
Собственно, получается, это стыд. Стыдно перед людьми за причинение им неудобств.
И вспомнила я фильм "Девушка с татуировкой дракона". Там маньяк объясняет, как он жертв в дом приводил. Ни одну из них он не приводил силой. Он с ними знакомился, очаровывал и просто звал в гости, а они соглашались, поскольку *им было стыдно отказать*, хотя и чувствовали нутром, что что-то не так и заходить в дом не надо. Из вежливости! Вежливость (то есть стыд отказать, попасть в неловкое положение, обидеть кого-то) сильнее инстинкта самосохранения! Это же не что иное, как зашоренность, стереотипы.
Дикость же! Думала я, пока не поняла, что меня-то по большей части останавливает как раз этот пресловутый стыд.
А казалось бы, мне-то какое дело до соседей и собственницы? Уберутся, поохают, посплетничают – и всё. И вообще, почему я в принятии решения "жить или не жить" должна руководствоваться чьими-либо потребностями/желаниями/комфортом, кроме своих потребностей/желания/комфорта? Ничего я не должна! Тем не менее это происходит.
Удивительно!

----------


## yana123

Ну а вишенка на торте – это, конечно, то, что ни один человек в мире, знакомый со мной лично, и не догадывается о том, что происходит у меня внутри.
От осознания этого ещё острее чувствуется одиночество, вселенское какое-то просто.

----------


## yana123

> Могу общаться в романтических отношениях хоть круглые сутки. С намерением быть с человеком.


 Правда, такое не выдерживает никто. Кроме меня. Очевидно, я жутко навязчива и механизм любви у меня тоже сломан.
Понятно, откуда ноги растут. В детстве бросили – теперь где-то очень глубоко сидит убеждение, что если со мной не проводят 24 часа в сутки, значит, меня планируют оставить; ведь если это смог сделать самый родной человек, то что стоит сделать это чужому человеку? Я это, конечно, понимаю разумом, но вот от модели поведения избавиться не могу. Не уверена, что это вообще возможно.
У меня сегодня вечер интересных мыслей. Ещё одна. Про отношения.
Заметила ещё давно за собой такую штуку. Влюбляюсь неимоверно и очень сильно, но в любой момент времени, кроме самого начала, могу оставить человека, если... (не кидайтесь камнями; это откровение и мне не по нутру) есть на кого его заменить. Это не значит, что я одновременно с несколькими людьми общаюсь, но если знаю, что смогу кого-то найти, то могу и оставить текущего партнёра.
Долго думала, што это за ерунда. Думала даже, может, я психопатична, раз не могу испытывать глубоких чувств (раз могу оставить, значит, не имею глубоких чувств – вроде логично). Сейчас, кажется, поняла. Видимо, влюбляюсь я (прозвучит жутко) в образ матери/отца, который примеряю на каждого симпатичного человека, имевшего неосторожность оказаться поблизости. Потому и оставить могу в любой момент, если есть на кого перекинуть образ. А оставляю обычно в тот момент, когда реальный человек совершенно начинает не совпадать с этим самым образом, с которым должен совпадать (тотальная забота, постоянное внимание, вот это всё, что нам должны давать родители).
Как бы стрёмненько ни звучало, очевидно, что любви я испытывать не умею и никогда её не испытывала. А все мои отношения были ни чем иным, как реализацией комплексов. Это очень грустно. И непонятно, чинится ли эта штука.

Вы, конечно, снова посоветуете психолога или психотерапевта... А я, конечно, скажу "нет".
Такой вот порочный круг.

ps мне кажется, я психический инвалид; от этого ещё грустнее( приятно, конечно, разбираться в себе и понимать, как что во мне работает, но порой думаю, лучше бы ничего не понимала – может, была бы счастливее

----------


## TheEnd

> Вот похожие мысли посещают. Правда, думаю, что не с рождения, а просто поломался какой-то механизм внутри.
> Всё, что происходит в жизни, происходит не так. все поступки в итоге оказываются неправильными/нелогичными/смешными/неловкими.
> ВСЁ, что теоретически может пойти не так, у меня идёт не так.


 И снова в точку…просто не нахожу слов…будто я это написал…

----------


## TheEnd

> Да, да, да! И я знаю, что нужно изменить, чтобы всё изменилось, извините за тавтологию. Иногда даже предпринимаю попытки, воодушевляюсь и. такая: "Ну всё! Пора жить! Начинаю жить!"
> А потом – опа! – и опять накрыло. И всё не важно, и всё катится куда-то в жопу, простите. И я опять...


 Ежедневно такое происходит. Сегодня зарядка мне помогла сделать утро в отличии от вчерашнего утра, был «огонь», состояние пока удовлетворительное, но я прекрасно осознаю, что это временно, вот и сейчас, печатая этот текст, я знаю, что вновь будет плохо…

----------


## TheEnd

> Мысль пришла интересная.
> Вот я последнее время думаю постоянно о СУ. Что, где, как, с какой вероятностью и всё прочее. Один из самых важных (на удивление!) вопросов – это "где?" В квартире? Квартира съёмная – представьте, сколько будет проблем собственнице! А соседям? С учётом того, что у меня никого нет, о случившемся узнают, простите, по аромату. Ну или если наступит день оплаты, а я не переведу деньги собственнице – она попросит риэлтора или кого-то ещё прийти и проверить.
> Собственно, получается, это стыд. Стыдно перед людьми за причинение им неудобств.
> И вспомнила я фильм "Девушка с татуировкой дракона". Там маньяк объясняет, как он жертв в дом приводил. Ни одну из них он не приводил силой. Он с ними знакомился, очаровывал и просто звал в гости, а они соглашались, поскольку *им было стыдно отказать*, хотя и чувствовали нутром, что что-то не так и заходить в дом не надо. Из вежливости! Вежливость (то есть стыд отказать, попасть в неловкое положение, обидеть кого-то) сильнее инстинкта самосохранения! Это же не что иное, как зашоренность, стереотипы.
> Дикость же! Думала я, пока не поняла, что меня-то по большей части останавливает как раз этот пресловутый стыд.
> А казалось бы, мне-то какое дело до соседей и собственницы? Уберутся, поохают, посплетничают – и всё. И вообще, почему я в принятии решения "жить или не жить" должна руководствоваться чьими-либо потребностями/желаниями/комфортом, кроме своих потребностей/желания/комфорта? Ничего я не должна! Тем не менее это происходит.
> Удивительно!


 У меня перекладинка в квартире есть для подтягиваний, и я часто представляю себя на ней, естественно, не в образе  человека, занимающегося спортом…и тоже представляю что будет по истечению нескольких дней, скажут мол, вот это сосед наш новый «выдал», а мне то по сути все равно будет…

----------


## yana123

> Ежедневно такое происходит. Сегодня зарядка мне помогла сделать утро в отличии от вчерашнего утра, был «огонь», состояние пока удовлетворительное, но я прекрасно осознаю, что это временно, вот и сейчас, печатая этот текст, я знаю, что вновь будет плохо…


 Ага, качели жизни и смерти. Американские горки. Сейчас сё отлично, а через минуту по непонятным причинам всё снова тлен.

----------


## yana123

> У меня перекладинка в квартире есть для подтягиваний


 А у меня – пожарная лестница на балконе..) Единственная прочная штука в квартире. Правда, только сейчас дошло, что балкон просматривается из окон соседнего дома. Шок-контент, так сказать, получится)

----------


## TheEnd

Наверное я ненормальный (хм, сказал же такое - наверное), но «шок-контент» меня улыбнул

----------


## TheEnd

> Правда, такое не выдерживает никто. Кроме меня. Очевидно, я жутко навязчива и механизм любви у меня тоже сломан.
> Понятно, откуда ноги растут. В детстве бросили – теперь где-то очень глубоко сидит убеждение, что если со мной не проводят 24 часа в сутки, значит, меня планируют оставить; ведь если это смог сделать самый родной человек, то что стоит сделать это чужому человеку? Я это, конечно, понимаю разумом, но вот от модели поведения избавиться не могу. Не уверена, что это вообще возможно.
> 
> У меня сегодня вечер интересных мыслей. Ещё одна. Про отношения.
> Заметила ещё давно за собой такую штуку. Влюбляюсь неимоверно и очень сильно, но в любой момент времени, кроме самого начала, могу оставить человека, если... (не кидайтесь камнями; это откровение и мне не по нутру) есть на кого его заменить. Это не значит, что я одновременно с несколькими людьми общаюсь, но если знаю, что смогу кого-то найти, то могу и оставить текущего партнёра.
> Долго думала, што это за ерунда. Думала даже, может, я психопатична, раз не могу испытывать глубоких чувств (раз могу оставить, значит, не имею глубоких чувств – вроде логично). Сейчас, кажется, поняла. Видимо, влюбляюсь я (прозвучит жутко) в образ матери/отца, который примеряю на каждого симпатичного человека, имевшего неосторожность оказаться поблизости. Потому и оставить могу в любой момент, если есть на кого перекинуть образ. А оставляю обычно в тот момент, когда реальный человек совершенно начинает не совпадать с этим самым образом, с которым должен совпадать (тотальная забота, постоянное внимание, вот это всё, что нам должны давать родители).
> Как бы стрёмненько ни звучало, очевидно, что любви я испытывать не умею и никогда её не испытывала. А все мои отношения были ни чем иным, как реализацией комплексов. Это очень грустно. И непонятно, чинится ли эта штука.
> 
> Вы, конечно, снова посоветуете психолога или психотерапевта... А я, конечно, скажу "нет".
> ...


 Я вот сильнее притяжение к одной девушке испытывал в 2010 году, все мечтал быть вместе, но не сложилось, хотя по сути она не против отношений была, но я установил «барьер», подозревал все же что мы разные и в последствии расставания было бы не миновать. Тяжело было, видишь ее, и теряешь дар речи, хотя столько хотелось сказать. Столько времени прошло, а я вспоминаю по-прежнему тот прекрасный летний период. И вот я женился в 17м на той, которая очень сильно меня любила с первого дня нашего знакомства в 11м году. Надеялся, что что-нибудь буду к ней испытывать, но, увы…дальше я уже где то писал что было. Я к тому что нереально наверное мне уже влюбиться, да и надо ли мне это…хотя все же хочется, но не хочется расставаться…Уже прошёл этот этап…9й месяц пошёл, а нет нет да тоскую…привычка дело такое.

----------


## yana123

> Наверное я ненормальный (хм, сказал же такое - наверное), но «шок-контент» меня улыбнул


 Да ты же просто ценитель чёрного юмора, ну)

----------


## TheEnd

> У меня перекладинка в квартире есть для подтягиваний, и я часто представляю себя на ней, естественно, не в образе  человека, занимающегося спортом…и тоже представляю что будет по истечению нескольких дней, скажут мол, вот это сосед наш новый «выдал», а мне то по сути все равно будет…


 


> Да ты же просто ценитель чёрного юмора, ну)


 Аха) где то ты писала про встречу с подругой…ну да, нечто подобное тоже происходит. Сидим за столом, и ребятки начинают «поскуливать» о жизненных трудностях…сижу и думаю в этот момент, что, изложив свои мысли касаемо моей жизни, им бы вероятнее всего потребовалась бы помощь «мозгоправа»

----------


## TheEnd

Хотя это нормально в этом мире, обычные люди обсуждают обычные проблемы…

----------


## yana123

> сижу и думаю в этот момент, что, изложив свои мысли касаемо моей жизни, им бы вероятнее всего потребовалась бы помощь «мозгоправа»


 Я иногда представляю, что было бы, расскажи я кому-нибудь о своих мыслях. В реальной жизни, глаза в глаза. Склоняюсь к тому, что люди бы крутили пальцем у виска и просто не поняли бы ничего.

----------


## yana123

> Хотя это нормально в этом мире, обычные люди обсуждают обычные проблемы…


 Не знаю, о чём говорят в чисто мужских компаниях. Девушки рассказывают такие глупости – "а вот он мне денег дал, зырьте, чо купила", "а вот он на Ленку/Маринку/Наташку пялился, чо делать", "а вот мне платье мало, как бы похудеть бы"; это же вынос мозга просто((
Я бы предпочла, не знаю, обсудить вопрос эвтаназии/творчество Бродского/специфику работы/хобби, на худой конец. Ещё одна причина, по которой не люблю общаться. Всё упирается в вещи, которые я считаю ненужными или просто глупыми. А женщины – так это же вообще ужас какой-то; каждая первая (за ре-едким исключением) подаёт себя как товар, который кто-то выгодно купил или должен купить. Это очень печально слышать мне.

----------


## TheEnd

> Я иногда представляю, что было бы, расскажи я кому-нибудь о своих мыслях. В реальной жизни, глаза в глаза. Склоняюсь к тому, что люди бы крутили пальцем у виска и просто не поняли бы ничего.


 Я вот коллеге по работе стал излагать свои мысли, не все конечно, но он уже достаточно знает того, чего никто не знает. Парень скромный, иногда даже подавленный, под татухами на руках скрываются порезы, наверное поэтому я и отчасти «открываюсь» иногда частично ему…глупо это конечно, видно, что у него своего головняка хватает. Знал его и раннее…как то спросил про порезы, сказал ошибка «молодости», мол внимание хотел привлечь.

----------


## TheEnd

> Не знаю, о чём говорят в чисто мужских компаниях. Девушки рассказывают такие глупости – "а вот он мне денег дал, зырьте, чо купила", "а вот он на Ленку/Маринку/Наташку пялился, чо делать", "а вот мне платье мало, как бы похудеть бы"; это же вынос мозга просто((
> Я бы предпочла, не знаю, обсудить вопрос эвтаназии/творчество Бродского/специфику работы/хобби, на худой конец. Ещё одна причина, по которой не люблю общаться. Всё упирается в вещи, которые я считаю ненужными или просто глупыми. А женщины – так это же вообще ужас какой-то; каждая первая (за ре-едким исключением) подаёт себя как товар, который кто-то выгодно купил или должен купить. Это очень печально слышать мне.


 Хех, о «бабах», кто кого чпокнул, кто кого видел, какая мол она…и это семейные люди, с детьми, тоже мне счастье, будто «для галочки» обзавелись этим делом и отдыхают по выходным в гаражах…

----------


## yana123

> глупо это конечно, видно, что у него своего головняка хватает


 Это точно не глупо. А если он не хочет это слышать, наверняка ты заметишь какие-то признаки.

----------


## TheEnd

> Я вот коллеге по работе стал излагать свои мысли, не все конечно, но он уже достаточно знает того, чего никто не знает. Парень скромный, иногда даже подавленный, под татухами на руках скрываются порезы, наверное поэтому я и отчасти «открываюсь» иногда частично ему…глупо это конечно, видно, что у него своего головняка хватает. Знал его и раннее…как то спросил про порезы, сказал ошибка «молодости», мол внимание хотел привлечь.


 


> Это точно не глупо. А если он не хочет это слышать, наверняка ты заметишь какие-то признаки.


 Он меня ещё умудряется поддерживать. Я порой думаю мол дожился, выпрашиваю будто поддержку какую то у человека, пытавшегося покончить с собой, ну или «привлечь внимание». Тем не менее он раньше несколько другим был, более подавленным и алкоголем злоупотреблял. По последнему пункту вроде закончил с этим делом, да и в целом видно что смирился уже, либо такую же «маску» носит что и я…с виду все хорошо, а внутри…внутри «сайлент хилл» какой то…

----------


## yana123

> либо такую же «маску» носит что и я…с виду все хорошо, а внутри…внутри «сайлент хилл» какой то…


 о да; и никто никогда никого до конца понять не сможет, даже если все будут открыты и искренни, поскольку для одних переживания других кажутся пустяком и наоборот
человек вообще одиночка по своей сути, как мне в последнее время кажется; именно внутри, душевно; поскольку все пытаются сбиться в стаи/создать семью/окружить себя другими людьми
но по существу все одиноки, поскольку никто никого до конца понять не может и не сможет, потому что опыт индивидуален

мне очень нравится мысль, что человек приходит в этот мир один и уходит тоже один (это неточная цитата откуда-то, не помню откуда) – рождается и умирает; этот опыт невозможно разделить с кем-то

----------


## yana123

> Я порой думаю мол дожился, выпрашиваю будто поддержку какую то у человека, пытавшегося покончить с собой


 Это абсолютно нормально. Вряд ли ты "выпрашиваешь", во-первых. Во-вторых, хотеть получить поддержку – это естественно. Ну а ещё и получать её – так это вообще бесценно.

----------


## yana123

А кто смотрел фильм с Джимом Керри "Всегда говори да"? Я недавно пересматривала (один из любимых у меня). Пробовал кто-нибудь на все предложения отвечать согласием? У главного героя там как раз проблема была в апатии и избегании всего, чего можно. Ему помогло. Вдруг кому-то в реальной жизни тоже помогло) Любопытно.

----------


## TheEnd

> А кто смотрел фильм с Джимом Керри "Всегда говори да"? Я недавно пересматривала (один из любимых у меня). Пробовал кто-нибудь на все предложения отвечать согласием? У главного героя там как раз проблема была в апатии и избегании всего, чего можно. Ему помогло. Вдруг кому-то в реальной жизни тоже помогло) Любопытно.


 Нет, не было такого…говорю «да» - а потом думаю что стоило сказать «нет», и наоборот) Тут недавно клип смотрел Above and Beyong feat Zoe Johnston - Peace of mind, некая пародия на фильм «Вечное сияние чистого разума», вот планирую в воскресенье пересмотреть фильм…Думаю сейчас я этот фильм больше пойму.

----------


## yana123

> фильм «Вечное сияние чистого разума»


 Я раз, наверное, 5 или 6 начинала смотреть его, но так и не досмотрела. Для меня очень мрачный, депрессивный, холодный какой-то. Я бы вот книгу, по которой сняли кино, прочла.

----------


## yana123

Я тут заинтересовалась правовыми вопросами. Может, кто-то сталкивался.
Власти обязаны найти родственников суицидента и сообщить им о случившемся? А если попросить не извещать, будет толк?
Что произойдёт с суицидентом, если при нём нет документов и вообще никаких вещей, по которым можно было бы узнать его персональные данные? Полежит немного и будет похоронен за счёт государства.
По факту СУ проводят следствие, чтобы доказать, что это СУ? Или только в спорных случаях?

Особо интересует меня первый вопрос.

ps кто-то смотрел кино "Отель для самоубийц"? Он датский, мрачный.

----------


## yana123

Ещё нет 8 утра. Звонит мне одноклассница (я о ней выше где-то писала). Я часто просто трубку не беру, потому что не хочу общаться и тяжело изображать радость. В общем, выдался шанс поиграть в "скажи да".
Правда, не особо хочется... Зовёт купаться сегодня и на выходные в родной посёлок уехать. В раздумьях... Может, и правда съездить. В посёлок, правда, неохота. Слишком много знакомых/родственников. У меня мышцы, которые отвечают за улыбку, сломаются от напряжения..) А у этих родственников/знакомых слишком много вопросов к моему внешнему виду будет. Быть в центре всеобщего внимания не хочется сейчас.
Мысли вслух у меня, товарищи, просто мысли вслух.

----------


## TheEnd

> Ещё нет 8 утра. Звонит мне одноклассница (я о ней выше где-то писала). Я часто просто трубку не беру, потому что не хочу общаться и тяжело изображать радость. В общем, выдался шанс поиграть в "скажи да".
> Правда, не особо хочется... Зовёт купаться сегодня и на выходные в родной посёлок уехать. В раздумьях... Может, и правда съездить. В посёлок, правда, неохота. Слишком много знакомых/родственников. У меня мышцы, которые отвечают за улыбку, сломаются от напряжения..) А у этих родственников/знакомых слишком много вопросов к моему внешнему виду будет. Быть в центре всеобщего внимания не хочется сейчас.
> Мысли вслух у меня, товарищи, просто мысли вслух.


 Заучит банально, но может стоит отвлечься? Свежий воздух. Я вот на рыбалке «перезагружаюсь» хоть малость. А что с внешним видом не так?

----------


## TheEnd

> Я тут заинтересовалась правовыми вопросами. Может, кто-то сталкивался.
> Власти обязаны найти родственников суицидента и сообщить им о случившемся? А если попросить не извещать, будет толк?
> Что произойдёт с суицидентом, если при нём нет документов и вообще никаких вещей, по которым можно было бы узнать его персональные данные? Полежит немного и будет похоронен за счёт государства.
> По факту СУ проводят следствие, чтобы доказать, что это СУ? Или только в спорных случаях?
> 
> Особо интересует меня первый вопрос.
> 
> ps кто-то смотрел кино "Отель для самоубийц"? Он датский, мрачный.


 А какое там следствие? Если не оставить записку с содержанием такого рода якобы кто то виновен в этом, тогда да, привлекут по статье «доведение до самоубийства», и то это из разряда фантастики, кому этот цирк нужен? Ну конечно если родственники увидят эту записку первее криминалистов, и изъявят желание «завести» дело, то да, суета начнётся. А так, если нет следов каких посторонних на тебе, то все, су.

----------


## TheEnd

*на теле, а не на «тебе»

----------


## TheEnd

Я ещё когда представляю что совершил это, то в дополнение к этому представляю как меня находят, выносят, как хоронят…слёзы матери, отца, сестры…а я будто со стороны за этим всем наблюдаю…с неким упокоением.

----------


## yana123

> Заучит банально, но может стоит отвлечься? Свежий воздух.


 Может, и стоит. Прозвучит странно, но тяжеловато в последнее время выглядеть счастливой на людях. Поэтому ещё избегаю общения.



> А что с внешним видом не так?


 Татуировок много. А посёлок провинциален до мозга костей. Все родственники пожилого возраста, советской закалки, консервативных взглядов. Мало того, что каждый спрашивал при встрече, почему у меня детей нет и мужа (это лет так 8 аж назад), так ещё и татухи будут обсуждать. Вероятно, обсуждать будут в моём присутствии) Короче, вынести этот ад стоит немалых сил, которых что-то нет. А слать всех прямым текстом 1) некрасиво и 2) чревато (там бабушка живёт ещё; ей будут высказывать, а она будет звонить мне и жаловаться – получится нервотрёпка).

----------


## yana123

> А какое там следствие? Если не оставить записку с содержанием такого рода якобы кто то виновен в этом, тогда да, привлекут по статье «доведение до самоубийства», и то это из разряда фантастики, кому этот цирк нужен? Ну конечно если родственники увидят эту записку первее криминалистов, и изъявят желание «завести» дело, то да, суета начнётся. А так, если нет следов каких посторонних на тебе, то все, су.


 Так, хорошо. А про поиск родственников ты знаешь что-нибудь? Мне бы очень хотелось, чтобы уж совсем никто ничего не узнал (кроме коллег, тк их нужно будет в курс поставить). Хоть паспорт жги для подстраховки) Вместе с другими документами и телефоном.
Мне, конечно, будет уже всё равно, но, боюсь, бабушка с дедушкой в прямом смысле слова не переживут это. Не так давно у них дочь умерла, а тут ещё и внучка, у которой "всё так прекрасно, ну прямо как в сказке! умница и красавица".
Я бы предпочла пропасть – пусть думают, что уехала куда-то.

----------


## yana123

> Я ещё когда представляю что совершил это, то в дополнение к этому представляю как меня находят, выносят, как хоронят…слёзы матери, отца, сестры…а я будто со стороны за этим всем наблюдаю…с неким упокоением.


 Я бы предпочла кремацию, если бы могла выбирать, но выбирать не приходится) Когда сама представляю это, нет картинки в голове, как меня находят. Образ простой появляется: пустая квартира, я и офигевшие от этакой красоты соседи/собственница/риэлтор.
Думала даже, не знаю, закрыть дверь в комнату и записку пришпилить, мол, не заходите, я повесилась, вызовите полицию. З – забота) О чужом душевном здоровье.

Ещё почему-то (вообще-то понятно почему) хочется, чтобы нашли поскорее. Думала, может, подрядить кого-то сообщить в полицию или куда ещё, что я всё.

----------


## yana123

У меня же отпуск через неделю. Подумываю вот никуда не ехать: товарищ, с которым собиралась, слился, а одной не хочется. Это был бы отличный вариант всё сделать. Обстоятельства идеальны, кроме лета. Не очень люблю лето: душно очень.
В раздумьях.
Кота ещё надо пристроить. Кота жалко отдавать: не уверена, что его заберут из приюта, тк взрослый он. Но и в квартире оставить нельзя, тк это ещё хуже.

----------


## TheEnd

> Может, и стоит. Прозвучит странно, но тяжеловато в последнее время выглядеть счастливой на людях. Поэтому ещё избегаю общения.
> 
> Татуировок много. А посёлок провинциален до мозга костей. Все родственники пожилого возраста, советской закалки, консервативных взглядов. Мало того, что каждый спрашивал при встрече, почему у меня детей нет и мужа (это лет так 8 аж назад), так ещё и татухи будут обсуждать. Вероятно, обсуждать будут в моём присутствии) Короче, вынести этот ад стоит немалых сил, которых что-то нет. А слать всех прямым текстом 1) некрасиво и 2) чревато (там бабушка живёт ещё; ей будут высказывать, а она будет звонить мне и жаловаться – получится нервотрёпка).


 И это мне знакомо. До брака друзья «прессинговали» - когда мол? Ну давай уже! Давай семьей обзаведись!    Обзавёлся блин, на свою голову…Сейчас после развода уже не лезут ко мне, но это пока. Но я в случае чего «отобьюсь.» Мама вот только теперь вопросами закидывает, нашёл ли кого…

----------


## TheEnd

> Так, хорошо. А про поиск родственников ты знаешь что-нибудь? Мне бы очень хотелось, чтобы уж совсем никто ничего не узнал (кроме коллег, тк их нужно будет в курс поставить). Хоть паспорт жги для подстраховки) Вместе с другими документами и телефоном.
> Мне, конечно, будет уже всё равно, но, боюсь, бабушка с дедушкой в прямом смысле слова не переживут это. Не так давно у них дочь умерла, а тут ещё и внучка, у которой "всё так прекрасно, ну прямо как в сказке! умница и красавица".
> Я бы предпочла пропасть – пусть думают, что уехала куда-то.


 Ну ты сама должна прекрасно понимать что нереально об этом никому не узнать. Хоть что делай с этим паспортом…бесполезно… разве что только в другой стране это совершить, и то тоже узнают. Только «раствориться», «исчезнуть», вот и вся «сказка.» Пропасть? Хм…Думаю река такое может сделать…но ведь где то всплыть можно…что я «несу» черт меня подери…

----------


## TheEnd

> Я бы предпочла кремацию, если бы могла выбирать, но выбирать не приходится) Когда сама представляю это, нет картинки в голове, как меня находят. Образ простой появляется: пустая квартира, я и офигевшие от этакой красоты соседи/собственница/риэлтор.
> Думала даже, не знаю, закрыть дверь в комнату и записку пришпилить, мол, не заходите, я повесилась, вызовите полицию. З – забота) О чужом душевном здоровье.
> 
> Ещё почему-то (вообще-то понятно почему) хочется, чтобы нашли поскорее. Думала, может, подрядить кого-то сообщить в полицию или куда ещё, что я всё.


 Тоже задумывался о том чтобы нашли скорее, и ведь все равно будет, а не хотелось бы долго пребывать в этом ужасном состоянии…не хотелось бы кому?! Трупу? Что же я «несу…»

----------


## TheEnd

Давно хочу тату, но все лень дойти до этого…Сейчас мое тело преображается (жаль что не разум или что там ещё есть) и можно уже где-нибудь на пляже «повыпендриваться»)

----------


## yana123

> Мама вот только теперь вопросами закидывает, нашёл ли кого…


 Я приучила бабушку вообще не лезть с этими вопросами. Приучала жёстко: просто резко отвечала, что это не её дело, и клала трубку. Но периодически всё равно спрашивает.
В последнее время она завела привычку начинать разговор вопросом: "А у тебя всё хорошо?" – я такая, мол, да. Через минуту: "Не, ну у тебя всё хорошо?" Я, уже закипая, мол, сказала же, что да. И так за разговор ещё пару раз... Вроде звучит невинно, но бесит неимоверно. С каждым таким вопросом мои дела становятся всё хуже и хуже, хотя куда уж хуже.

----------


## TheEnd

> Я приучила бабушку вообще не лезть с этими вопросами. Приучала жёстко: просто резко отвечала, что это не её дело, и клала трубку. Но периодически всё равно спрашивает.
> В последнее время она завела привычку начинать разговор вопросом: "А у тебя всё хорошо?" – я такая, мол, да. Через минуту: "Не, ну у тебя всё хорошо?" Я, уже закипая, мол, сказала же, что да. И так за разговор ещё пару раз... Вроде звучит невинно, но бесит неимоверно. С каждым таким вопросом мои дела становятся всё хуже и хуже, хотя куда уж хуже.


 Меня только один человек ни разу не спрашивал и не спрашивает по сей день о таких вещах - это мой отец. Остальные же за «здрасти»

----------


## yana123

> Ну ты сама должна прекрасно понимать что нереально об этом никому не узнать. Хоть что делай с этим паспортом…бесполезно… разве что только в другой стране это совершить, и то тоже узнают. Только «раствориться», «исчезнуть», вот и вся «сказка.» Пропасть? Хм…Думаю река такое может сделать…но ведь где то всплыть можно…что я «несу» черт меня подери…


 ))) почему нереально? никто даже не знает, где я живу, кроме одного знакомого, но он не родственник. не знают адреса, места работы не знают, ничего не знают. как найдут родственников в таком случае? если документов не будет, например.
В речке пропасть не получится: я раньше занималась плаванием. Утонуть мне по не силам) Да и этот вид смерти меня пугает: я в детстве чуть не захлебнулась, до сих помню то ощущение воды где-то в дыхательных путях.

----------


## yana123

> Давно хочу тату, но все лень дойти до этого…Сейчас мое тело преображается (жаль что не разум или что там ещё есть) и можно уже где-нибудь на пляже «повыпендриваться»)


 Ага, только надо учесть, что если ещё будешь физически меняться, а татуху сделаешь сейчас, она потом тоже изменится)
У меня так сестра сделала. Ей 16 (ничего не говорите) лет. Она ещё растёт + полнота подростковая. Посмотрела бы я, как её татуировка лет так через пять будет выглядеть.

----------


## yana123

> Тоже задумывался о том чтобы нашли скорее, и ведь все равно будет, а не хотелось бы долго пребывать в этом ужасном состоянии…не хотелось бы кому?! Трупу? Что же я «несу…»


 Да-да! Вот и моему телу не хотелось бы слишком долго разлагаться) Видимо, недостаточно ещё абстрагировалась, чтобы смочь воспринять тот факт, что меня не будет существовать, а значит, некому будет переживать.

----------


## yana123

> Меня только один человек ни разу не спрашивал и не спрашивает по сей день о таких вещах - это мой отец. Остальные же за «здрасти»


 Вот, кстати, заметила, что мужчины в принципе реже лезут в такие дела. Дед или дядя тоже никогда не задавали мне подобных вопросов.

----------


## TheEnd

> ))) почему нереально? никто даже не знает, где я живу, кроме одного знакомого, но он не родственник. не знают адреса, места работы не знают, ничего не знают. как найдут родственников в таком случае? если документов не будет, например.
> В речке пропасть не получится: я раньше занималась плаванием. Утонуть мне по не силам) Да и этот вид смерти меня пугает: я в детстве чуть не захлебнулась, до сих помню то ощущение воды где-то в дыхательных путях.


 Ну ты же, извини, не бомж какой то. Даже без паспорта все равно ты будешь опознана и родственники найдены. Ну нереально это, как видишь не могу привести весомых аргументов, лишь настаиваю на этом и все. Мы же не знаем всю глубину работы уполномоченных по таким делам органов, уверен, способов у них масса. Я кстати юрист по образованию, но все же далёк от этого всего) По профессии так и не удалось мне поработать.

----------


## yana123

Рассказывала как-то, что у меня есть знакомые, которые на героине сидят.
Узнала сейчас, что один из них умер неделю назад. Видимо, передоз, но никто об этом не говорит, конечно. Завидую ему по-честному и с радостью махнулась бы местами. Человек был зависимым, но жизнь очень любил и жить хотел.
40 лет всего ему. Или чуть поменьше. Раньше очень тесно общались, хороший был.

----------


## yana123

> Рассказывала как-то, что у меня есть знакомые, которые на героине сидят.
> Узнала сейчас, что один из них умер неделю назад.


 Любопытно, что его супруга (разъехались, формально женаты, есть сын) узнала об этом, только когда брат знакомого в соцсети пост опубликовал, мол, мой брат умер. В комментариях она там панически писала "что случилось" и "позвоните мне срочно". Удивительно, насколько слабые связи могут быть между, казалось бы, родственниками.

----------


## jozh

> Удивительно, насколько слабые связи могут быть между, казалось бы, родственниками.


 Мы вообще случайно узнали, что теща умерла, через 10 лет...

----------


## yana123

Раз уж зашла речь о родственниках.
Приехала сестра, случайно столкнулись на улице. Вообще-то она мне двоюродная (вроде) тётя, но старше всего на несколько лет, поэтому зову сестрой.
Договорились в субботу встретиться. Она ко мне придёт.
Случайно как-то сказала ей, что не знаю, что с отпуском делать. Куда ехать и т.д. Предложила ехать в Питер к ней. Я такая, мол, ну, может быть, я не знаю; если приеду, то в отель. И тут она та-ак агрессивно мне "чо деньги лишние?" и опять предлагает к ней (она с парнем и кошкой в однушке; кудааа, зачеееем – жутко некомфортно же!). Я опять, мол, нет. Она зловеще завершила диалог фразой "ну мы это ещё обсудим" Оо
Ну это странно. Предчувствую, в субботу, если не сольюсь, весь вечер буду выслушивать аргументы в пользу своего нахождения у неё дома в Питере... Прекрасный вечер выйдет.

----------


## yana123

Я тут думала ещё, может, переехать. В другой город. Пожить в другом месте. Встряхнуть как-то себя. Ведь маловероятно, что при переезде захочется совершить СУ.
Кто-нибудь пробовал так перезагрузиться?
Это я всё ещё пытаюсь топить за жизнь.

----------


## TheEnd

> Раз уж зашла речь о родственниках.
> Приехала сестра, случайно столкнулись на улице. Вообще-то она мне двоюродная (вроде) тётя, но старше всего на несколько лет, поэтому зову сестрой.
> Договорились в субботу встретиться. Она ко мне придёт.
> Случайно как-то сказала ей, что не знаю, что с отпуском делать. Куда ехать и т.д. Предложила ехать в Питер к ней. Я такая, мол, ну, может быть, я не знаю; если приеду, то в отель. И тут она та-ак агрессивно мне "чо деньги лишние?" и опять предлагает к ней (она с парнем и кошкой в однушке; кудааа, зачеееем – жутко некомфортно же!). Я опять, мол, нет. Она зловеще завершила диалог фразой "ну мы это ещё обсудим" Оо
> Ну это странно. Предчувствую, в субботу, если не сольюсь, весь вечер буду выслушивать аргументы в пользу своего нахождения у неё дома в Питере... Прекрасный вечер выйдет.


 Я после развода 6 месяцев в однушке прожил с родителями, «ад адский», переживать развод в таких условиях было просто нереально тяжело, благо авто есть, выезжал за городок и «истерил», в прямом смысле этого слова. Времч зря конечно не терял, принял решение брать жильё в ипотеку, ибо надоело снимать. 4 года снимали…сейчас, живя один, чувствую себя лучше нежели тогда, но это лишь если сопоставить проживание в однушке в троем…а так, как я уже говорил - все плохо…

----------


## TheEnd

> Любопытно, что его супруга (разъехались, формально женаты, есть сын) узнала об этом, только когда брат знакомого в соцсети пост опубликовал, мол, мой брат умер. В комментариях она там панически писала "что случилось" и "позвоните мне срочно". Удивительно, насколько слабые связи могут быть между, казалось бы, родственниками.


 Вот вот. Даже общий ребёнок не связывал…

----------


## TheEnd

> Я тут думала ещё, может, переехать. В другой город. Пожить в другом месте. Встряхнуть как-то себя. Ведь маловероятно, что при переезде захочется совершить СУ.
> Кто-нибудь пробовал так перезагрузиться?
> Это я всё ещё пытаюсь топить за жизнь.


 Я думал много об этом, но сделал вывод, что, куда бы я не переехал, моя главная проблема будет всегда со мной - это я сам. Ну и вообще в целом для меня ясно одно - большой город это не мое. Вся эта суета меня губит и угнетает основательно. Тут все же спокойнее, население около 25 тысяч, вокруг река, сосны, кедры, рыбалка…Просто чувствую отдых нужен, отпуск, а я работаю…надо так пока. Может в ближайшее время отлучусь в Нефтеюганск к другу, но не факт.

----------


## yana123

> Я думал много об этом, но сделал вывод, что, куда бы я не переехал, моя главная проблема будет всегда со мной - это я сам.


 Вот и я так думаю. Первое время, наверное, будет интересно, а потом что? Потом всё приестся и снова останусь наедине с собой, а с собой я плохо уживаюсь.



> Ну и вообще в целом для меня ясно одно - большой город это не мое.


 Тоже не хочу в Мск или Спб. Или куда ещё. Я думала над сменой климата, рассматривала наш юг – Анапу какую-нибудь, не Сочи точно. Люблю очень воду, много воды, а в городе, где я живу сейчас, нет воды. Маленькая речка ("Говнотечкой" её тут называют).

----------


## yana123

> Просто чувствую отдых нужен, отпуск, а я работаю…


 Вот и я. Если всё со мной будет ок, на октябрь/ноябрь запланирую ещё один отпуск, но уже нормальный. Египет открыт, Турция. Цены (в отличие от цен по РФ) адекватные, вроде как раньше. Останется найти компанию, потому что к арабам или туркам в одиночестве я не поеду...

----------


## TheEnd

> Вот и я так думаю. Первое время, наверное, будет интересно, а потом что? Потом всё приестся и снова останусь наедине с собой, а с собой я плохо уживаюсь.
> 
> Тоже не хочу в Мск или Спб. Или куда ещё. Я думала над сменой климата, рассматривала наш юг – Анапу какую-нибудь, не Сочи точно. Люблю очень воду, много воды, а в городе, где я живу сейчас, нет воды. Маленькая речка ("Говнотечкой" её тут называют).


 Вот вот. Я знаю четко - первое время эйфория что ли какая то, а потом все, сник…

----------


## TheEnd

> Вот и я. Если всё со мной будет ок, на октябрь/ноябрь запланирую ещё один отпуск, но уже нормальный. Египет открыт, Турция. Цены (в отличие от цен по РФ) адекватные, вроде как раньше. Останется найти компанию, потому что к арабам или туркам в одиночестве я не поеду...


 Ну уже хорошо. Я вот ни разу моря не видел) Все «по речкам»)

----------


## yana123

> Вот вот. Я знаю четко - первое время эйфория что ли какая то, а потом все, сник…


 Собственно, из этого тоже есть выход. Можно переезжать ПОСТОЯННО))) Я одно время думала об этом, всё представляла, как же, наверное, здорово: тут несколько месяцев пожить, там пожить и вон там ещё.

----------


## yana123

> Ну уже хорошо. Я вот ни разу моря не видел)


 Как там, в культовом фильме? На небе только и разговоров, что о море. Обязательно стоит увидеть, потрогать, искупаться, подышать.

----------


## TheEnd

> Собственно, из этого тоже есть выход. Можно переезжать ПОСТОЯННО))) Я одно время думала об этом, всё представляла, как же, наверное, здорово: тут несколько месяцев пожить, там пожить и вон там ещё.


 Если есть такая возможность, и ты предчувствуешь что будет какое то облегчение - пробуй. Хуже ведь все равно не будет…

----------


## TheEnd

Сейчас в спорт зале даже «накрыло…» Нужно уже принимать гребаное решение, точнее в действие приводить…

----------


## yana123

> Хуже ведь все равно не будет…


 Ну. Нет предела совершенству..)

----------


## yana123

> Сейчас в спорт зале даже «накрыло…» Нужно уже принимать гребаное решение, точнее в действие приводить…


 Расскажи, как это происходит, почему. Какие-то триггеры действуют, спусковые крючки?
Так принимать решение или решение принято? У меня тоже что-то в подвешенном состоянии: то туда, то сюда, то посередине.

----------


## yana123

> в действие приводить…


 Ты это, дай знать как-нибудь, что ли.

----------


## jozh

> Вот и я так думаю. Первое время, наверное, будет интересно, а потом что? Потом всё приестся и снова останусь наедине с собой, а с собой я плохо уживаюсь..


 Если подружишься с Genius Loci, или, хотя бы, почувствуешь его, то он может часть "приевшегося" заменить собой и не придется уживаться и быть наедине с собой. Есть такие места. Надо найти свое. Я сколько раз ни переезжал, всякий раз ощущал мощное обновление жизни. И да. "Своё" не приедается, в него встраиваешься.

----------


## yana123

> Если подружишься с Genius Loci, или, хотя бы, почувствуешь его, то он может часть "приевшегося" заменить собой и не придется уживаться и быть наедине с собой. Есть такие места. Надо найти свое. Я сколько раз ни переезжал, всякий раз ощущал мощное обновление жизни. И да. "Своё" не приедается, в него встраиваешься.


 Гуглить пришлось)
Дело-то не столько в месте, сколько в том, кто ты внутри. Именно с ним нужно ужиться. А место разве что добавляет красок или убавляет их.

----------


## jozh

> А место разве что добавляет красок или убавляет их.


 Нет. Существуют такие места, в которых можно просто быть.

----------


## yana123

> Нет. Существуют такие места, в которых можно просто быть.


 Сомнительно. Ты же не меняешься в зависимости от места, во всяком случае не кардинально. И проблемы никуда не денутся.

----------


## jozh

> Сомнительно. Ты же не меняешься в зависимости от места, во всяком случае не кардинально. И проблемы никуда не денутся.


 Не попробуешь - не узнаешь. Впрочем, все люди разные. Может быть мой опыт для тебя и не годится.
Но в случае сомнений, когда "и хочется, и колется" - лучше сделать и пожалеть, чем не сделать и пожалеть. Кажется, это правило работает для всех и во всех случаях, кроме суицида. Там, если сознание останется без телесного носителя, и человек поймет все причины и следствия, и он узнает, что надо было делать, - то никакого ада уже не надо. Прижизненные страдания ему покажутся ерундой по сравнению с этим.
Знаешь, есть такое явление - "голод сытого человека". Он возникает при неполноценном однообразном питании. Человек съел три порции макарон, у него уже пузо лопается от объема, но он хочет ЖРАТЬ! Дело в том, что организм не может сказать словами: "Дай мне белок, дай витамины, дай микроэлементы". Он тупо включает чувство голода, надеясь найти все недостающее в следующей порции съеденного. Поэтому надо понимать сигналы своего организма и своей психики. Может быть даже - своей судьбы. Почему возникает страх? Почему неудовлетворенность? Бессмысленность? Невыносимость? Нам что-то хотят сказать. Согласись, станет предельной катастрофой - узнать это "что-то" тогда, когда уже ничего нельзя сделать. Может быть судьба говорит тебе закончить какие-то этапы? Хоть сдохни, но закончи! И ты слышишь в этой фразе только слово "Сдохни!" А ты услышь и остальное!

----------


## yana123

Речь, конечно, сильная) Но я таки мыслю немного другими понятиями, более приземлёнными, что ли. Я понимаю, о чём говорит желание СУ. Что-то сломано в психике. Я примерно понимаю, что сломано. Может, даже представляю себе, как это починить (теоретически хотя бы).
Но мне что-то не хочется ничего делать. Хочется опустить лапки и всё.
Чтобы что-то делать (переезжать, например), нужно немало сил. А сил и так осталось совсем ничего. Насиловать себя и через не хочу всё делать – нет, увольте.
Сидеть и ждать, пока что-то само наладится – не выход, поскольку не наладится; это понятно. Поэтому я в этой ситуации, наверное, как TheEnd: поскорее бы принять решение и воплотить его в жизнь.

----------


## TheEnd

> Расскажи, как это происходит, почему. Какие-то триггеры действуют, спусковые крючки?
> Так принимать решение или решение принято? У меня тоже что-то в подвешенном состоянии: то туда, то сюда, то посередине.


 Не сказать что это неожиданно приходит, я всегда как бы жду это, потому что это случается, и будет случаться...Как то смешно может даже читаться будет, но скажу как это было вчера. Знакомый напарник по тренировке уследил таки мою грусть вчера и спросил сколько я уже занимаюсь. На мой ответ он опешил и настоятельно порекомендовал делать перерыв, а ведь на данный момент это, возможно, единственное что держит меня "на плаву", и я вдруг представил что ушел на этот перерыв, и жутко стало...Стал окидывать занимающихся людей своим взором, наблюдать за тем какие они счастливые, семейные...а я, я как зверек, загнанный в клетку, пытающийся выбраться из нее с помощью физических занятий, и что вновь вечером приеду домой, где меня никто не ждет, кроме куриной грудки, и та ждет чтоб ее сварили...Зашел домой, не проронил ни слова (сам с собой я общаюсь, да, и мне даже так легче, ибо большинство живых собеседников из моего окружения зачастую не запоминают что я им говорю) поел и лег забывать этот день...Кстати еще я благодарен своему мозгу за то что со сном проблем нет, но это пока. Сегодня утром перед работой проехался по городу, послушал песни, проронил слезу, вспомнил прошлое, как я же говорил - я им живу. На работе сейчас я тоже думаю о тех временах, когда мне было хорошо...Хотя нечто подобное и тогда случалось, но не в таких масштабах как ныне. Сейчас еще может что напишу, мысли в кучу, тебе явно ничего не понятно, мне проще рассказать чем написать, хотя скорее всего тоже не понятно будет...

----------


## TheEnd

> Речь, конечно, сильная) Но я таки мыслю немного другими понятиями, более приземлёнными, что ли. Я понимаю, о чём говорит желание СУ. Что-то сломано в психике. Я примерно понимаю, что сломано. Может, даже представляю себе, как это починить (теоретически хотя бы).
> Но мне что-то не хочется ничего делать. Хочется опустить лапки и всё.
> Чтобы что-то делать (переезжать, например), нужно немало сил. А сил и так осталось совсем ничего. Насиловать себя и через не хочу всё делать – нет, увольте.
> Сидеть и ждать, пока что-то само наладится – не выход, поскольку не наладится; это понятно. Поэтому я в этой ситуации, наверное, как TheEnd: поскорее бы принять решение и воплотить его в жизнь.


 Для тебе конечно это не новость, но скажу таки - а ведь мы можем еще к сожалению очень долго так прожить, "решаясь", а не хочется...Часики тем не менее тикают, и ничего не меняется, как сказали бы обычные люди - менять то сами должны! Дык мы в курсе, но мы не можем, или не знаем как, с чего начать? А как начать то? "Лапки" то как ты говоришь "опустились" уже, поздно наверное что то менять?! Вернуть время назад - нихрена я бы не поменял, ибо так заложено видимо у меня в этой голове, будь она не ладна...

----------


## TheEnd

> Расскажи, как это происходит, почему. Какие-то триггеры действуют, спусковые крючки?
> Так принимать решение или решение принято? У меня тоже что-то в подвешенном состоянии: то туда, то сюда, то посередине.


 Решение принято, это однозначно. Тут вопрос то в другом - когда оно в силу вступит? Это как будто смертный приговор я себе вынес, что то вроде расстрела, там неизвестно, когда сие случится. И преступник в страхе ждет этой участи...

----------


## TheEnd

У меня и узел "линча" (вроде так называется, если память не подводит) лежит, готовенький, на работе припрятан...Залеживается с октября месяца. Я даже говорил себе что выброшу его, когда было легче, когда начал заниматься спортом, но нет..Спасибо ю тубу кстати, там нашел как вяжется все это дело, не умел...

----------


## TheEnd

> Ты это, дай знать как-нибудь, что ли.


 Постараюсь конечно, но не обещаю...Ты это, тоже если что..

----------


## TheEnd

Кстати "забросил" свои записи в заметках телефона, думаю а может что легче стал? Вряд ли...Просто уже и туда лень писать...А может просто что свои "сопли" сюда пуляю...

----------


## yana123

> тебе явно ничего не понятно, мне проще рассказать чем написать, хотя скорее всего тоже не понятно будет...


 Я так понимаю, проблема в основном в одиночестве. В отсутствии близкого человека. Правильно? Что четыре стены и никого нет.
Тут самый простой совет – кот. Чтобы было куда девать заботу. Но совет туповат, поскольку от одиночества животное не особо спасёт. Тем более кот. Покормить, погладить, поиграть, с матами убрать лоток – вот, пожалуй, и всё.

----------


## TheEnd

Конечно еще знаю точно что работа моя меня достала, логично конечно мне сказать чтоб я нашел другую, но не получается, либо так ищу...Не знаю...Снова не знаю, сплошные вопросы, и нет ответов..."Плаваю" себе в этом всем недоумении и все...

----------


## TheEnd

> Я так понимаю, проблема в основном в одиночестве. В отсутствии близкого человека. Правильно? Что четыре стены и никого нет.
> Тут самый простой совет – кот. Чтобы было куда девать заботу. Но совет туповат, поскольку от одиночества животное не особо спасёт. Тем более кот. Покормить, погладить, поиграть, с матами убрать лоток – вот, пожалуй, и всё.


 Люблю их, бесспорно...Времени нет, жаль будет животное, зачем его то обрекать на это самое одиночество? Я привяжусь ведь еще к нему сильно, а долго они не живут, а потом переносить этот ужас...Нет уж...не надо. Тем более опыт есть...

----------


## yana123

> а ведь мы можем еще к сожалению очень долго так прожить, "решаясь", а не хочется...


 Боюсь, мы можем прожить до самой старости... Вот в таком вот состоянии.



> поздно наверное что то менять?!


 Тут не соглашусь. Никогда ничего не поздно. Нет вещей, которые нельзя было бы изменить, если речь идёт не об инвалидности, смерти или рождении. Исправить что-то тоже никогда не поздно, во всяком случае попытаться.
Собственно, дело тут, наверное, в наличии сил. Берёшь и делаешь. Только мы не делаем) Потому что... Может, слабые? Я думала об этом. Пришла к выводу, что нет внутреннего огня. Обычно же человек двигается куда-то, что-то активно делает, когда у него есть мотивация сильная, желание сильное. А тут, скорее, головой понимаешь, что надо что-то менять, а внутри огня нет. Поэтому стоишь на месте и тупо страдаешь.



> Вернуть время назад - нихрена я бы не поменял, ибо так заложено видимо у меня в этой голове, будь она не ладна...


 Тоже бы ничего не меняла. По большей части я благодарна за тот опыт, который получила. Без него я была бы не я, а кто-нибудь совсем другой.

----------


## TheEnd

> Я так понимаю, проблема в основном в одиночестве. В отсутствии близкого человека. Правильно? Что четыре стены и никого нет.
> Тут самый простой совет – кот. Чтобы было куда девать заботу. Но совет туповат, поскольку от одиночества животное не особо спасёт. Тем более кот. Покормить, погладить, поиграть, с матами убрать лоток – вот, пожалуй, и всё.


 Ну твоя проблема то тоже по сути в этом, по крайней мере "ветка" так озаглавлена, но не будем...Отсутствие перспектив, будущего, неуверенность в себе, вроде все проблемы ясны, но нет сил на их решение, и знаний...

----------


## yana123

> Конечно еще знаю точно что работа моя меня достала, логично конечно мне сказать чтоб я нашел другую, но не получается, либо так ищу...Не знаю...Снова не знаю, сплошные вопросы, и нет ответов..."Плаваю" себе в этом всем недоумении и все...


 А что за работа у тебя?
Может, есть нереализованная мечта? Есть что-то, чем бы хотелось заниматься и при этом ты бы получал удовольствие от этого?
Скорее всего6 не получается, потому что "так ищешь") Сейчас возможностей очень много, на самом деле. Хотя я не згнаю сферу твоей деятельности – может, там дела обстоят иначе.

----------


## yana123

> Ну твоя проблема то тоже по сути в этом, по крайней мере "ветка" так озаглавлена, но не будем...Отсутствие перспектив, будущего, неуверенность в себе, вроде все проблемы ясны, но нет сил на их решение, и знаний...


 Ну да, моя проблема в этом же, судя по всему)
Что имеешь в виду под отсутствием перспектив? Работа? А под отсутствием будущего?

----------


## TheEnd

> Боюсь, мы можем прожить до самой старости... Вот в таком вот состоянии.
> 
> Тут не соглашусь. Никогда ничего не поздно. Нет вещей, которые нельзя было бы изменить, если речь идёт не об инвалидности, смерти или рождении. Исправить что-то тоже никогда не поздно, во всяком случае попытаться.
> Собственно, дело тут, наверное, в наличии сил. Берёшь и делаешь. Только мы не делаем) Потому что... Может, слабые? Я думала об этом. Пришла к выводу, что нет внутреннего огня. Обычно же человек двигается куда-то, что-то активно делает, когда у него есть мотивация сильная, желание сильное. А тут, скорее, головой понимаешь, что надо что-то менять, а внутри огня нет. Поэтому стоишь на месте и тупо страдаешь.
> 
> Тоже бы ничего не меняла. По большей части я благодарна за тот опыт, который получила. Без него я была бы не я, а кто-нибудь совсем другой.


 Ну я не утверждал все же что поздно, сомнительный характер ведь эти предложения носили...Да, мы не можем, все правильно, нет огня...Мы просто "застряли" в себе..."Буксуем" и мучаемся...

----------


## TheEnd

> Ну да, моя проблема в этом же, судя по всему)
> Что имеешь в виду под отсутствием перспектив? Работа? А под отсутствием будущего?


 Я не могу принять это настоящее, я жалею (снова это слово, мое любимое) о том что позволил родителям думать за себя и оказался тут...Но об этом не хочу я говорить, ибо это моя "каша" и "варил" ее только я...
Я думал что заполню ею свое одиночество, я думал что смогу полюбить ее ответно - увы. Сейчас уже думаю что оно и хорошо что так все получилось, только вот первоначальные  переживания о разводе не проходят бесследно, психика пошатнулась...Как то "съехал" с темы...Вот так вообщем.

----------


## TheEnd

Приеду после работы домой и буду пить пиво, заслужил, вес при росте 185 подходит к сотке...пол года назад было 130...Ах если бы я был нормальным человеком как бы радостно было то, хотя, признаюсь, есть некие приятности  от этого...Хоть что то смог сделать...Не в жизни, так хоть со своим телом...

----------


## TheEnd

> А что за работа у тебя?
> Может, есть нереализованная мечта? Есть что-то, чем бы хотелось заниматься и при этом ты бы получал удовольствие от этого?
> Скорее всего6 не получается, потому что "так ищешь") Сейчас возможностей очень много, на самом деле. Хотя я не згнаю сферу твоей деятельности – может, там дела обстоят иначе.


 Тут вот понимаешь, как бы сказать то...Ты короче меня не понимаешь - говоришь что возможностей на самом деле много, что нужно их искать и цепляться за них, я же уже не представляю это возможным. В свою очередь я тебя понять не могу - есть работа, полагаю нормально оплачиваемая, можешь позволить какие то поездки, переезды...Я не в коем случае не жалуюсь, тоже при желании могу позволить, но в натяжку...В общем это замкнутый круг, где ты сказала что мы, люди, не понимаем друг друга. Вот так.

----------


## yana123

> Я не могу принять это настоящее, я жалею (снова это слово, мое любимое) о том что позволил родителям думать за себя и оказался тут...Но об этом не хочу я говорить, ибо это моя "каша" и "варил" ее только я...
> Я думал что заполню ею свое одиночество, я думал что смогу полюбить ее ответно - увы. Сейчас уже думаю что оно и хорошо что так все получилось, только вот первоначальные  переживания о разводе не проходят бесследно, психика пошатнулась...Как то "съехал" с темы...Вот так вообщем.


 Ну жалеть уже поздно. По идее, лучшее, что можно сделать: вынести урок и учесть в будущем это.
О разводе ничего не могу сказать, тк по мне мой сильного удара не нанёс, тк решение было моё. Воспринимаю брак как ошибку, тк пыталась построить отношения, руководствуясь разумом, а не чувствами.
Тоже, наверное, можно вынести урок и идти дальше. Это я о твоей ситуации. ну и о своей тоже.
А поскольку город у тебя совсем уж маленький, неплохо было бы, так сказать, с чистого листа в другом месте начать.

----------


## yana123

> Приеду после работы домой и буду пить пиво, заслужил, вес при росте 185 подходит к сотке...пол года назад было 130...Ах если бы я был нормальным человеком как бы радостно было то, хотя, признаюсь, есть некие приятности  от этого...Хоть что то смог сделать...Не в жизни, так хоть со своим телом...


 Конечно, заслужил! Вино не пьёшь? Вино на вес не влияет)

----------


## yana123

> Тут вот понимаешь, как бы сказать то...Ты короче меня не понимаешь - говоришь что возможностей на самом деле много, что нужно их искать и цепляться за них, я же уже не представляю это возможным. В свою очередь я тебя понять не могу - есть работа, полагаю нормально оплачиваемая, можешь позволить какие то поездки, переезды...Я не в коем случае не жалуюсь, тоже при желании могу позволить, но в натяжку...В общем это замкнутый круг, где ты сказала что мы, люди, не понимаем друг друга. Вот так.


 Ну значит, мы плохо объясняем)
Работа хорошо оплачивается с учётом жизни в провинции. В Мск или том же Питере с натяжкой бы хватило. На поездки надо слегка копить, покупки (вещи всякие, еда интересная, ещё какая ерунда) позволить себе могу, но покупки не приносят счастья, как и поездки в одиночку.

----------


## TheEnd

> Конечно, заслужил! Вино не пьёшь? Вино на вес не влияет)


 Нет. Зачем сказала об этом? Я ведь каждый день буду его пить))) Да меня не пугает сейчас пивко, не в таких количествах я его сейчас пью чтоб опять "заплыть") Благо сейчас я знаю как жирок скидывать)

----------


## TheEnd

> Ну значит, мы плохо объясняем)
> Работа хорошо оплачивается с учётом жизни в провинции. В Мск или том же Питере с натяжкой бы хватило. На поездки надо слегка копить, покупки (вещи всякие, еда интересная, ещё какая ерунда) позволить себе могу, но покупки не приносят счастья, как и поездки в одиночку.


 А вот я гардероб полностью меняю сейчас, с улыбкой на лице и удивлением...местами с грустью даже, есть любимы вещи, подлежащие замене)

----------


## TheEnd

> Ну значит, мы плохо объясняем)
> Работа хорошо оплачивается с учётом жизни в провинции. В Мск или том же Питере с натяжкой бы хватило. На поездки надо слегка копить, покупки (вещи всякие, еда интересная, ещё какая ерунда) позволить себе могу, но покупки не приносят счастья, как и поездки в одиночку.


 Бери подругу да и все, это же не в однушке в Питере "тереться", пускай она там себе болтает о чем угодно, сосредоточься на отдыхе.

----------


## yana123

> Бери подругу да и все, это же не в однушке в Питере "тереться", пускай она там себе болтает о чем угодно, сосредоточься на отдыхе.


 Ага. Несуществующую подругу брать с собой?
Все мои знакомые замужем с детьми и без денег.

----------


## yana123

> А вот я гардероб полностью меняю сейчас, с улыбкой на лице и удивлением...местами с грустью даже, есть любимы вещи, подлежащие замене)


 Ну вот видишь, что-то тебя явно радует!

----------


## TheEnd

> Ну вот видишь, что-то тебя явно радует!


 Ну и тебя тоже, но ведь это кратковременно, потом опять "щелчок" и все, туман, "поплыли"...

----------


## TheEnd

> Ага. Несуществующую подругу брать с собой?
> Все мои знакомые замужем с детьми и без денег.


 Вымышленную подругу в вымышленную поездку) чего ляпнул...

----------


## TheEnd

> Ага. Несуществующую подругу брать с собой?
> Все мои знакомые замужем с детьми и без денег.


 Ну я ведь про подругу написал не с проста, куда то на дачу вроде тебя звала ведь...ну пусть знакомая тогда уже. Ну понятно, она замужем, с детьми и без денег...

----------


## yana123

> Ну и тебя тоже, но ведь это кратковременно, потом опять "щелчок" и все, туман, "поплыли"...


 ну да(

----------


## yana123

Поражаюсь несамостоятельности людей и их, как бы это сказать, интеллекту.
Сестра, значит, должна ко мне приехать сегодня. Не виделись миллион лет. Ей 30+. Взрослая женщина. Недавно развелась, ипохондрик, судя по всему.

Родители у неё в молодости были те ещё ребята, а теперь ударились в православие. Против религии ничего не имею, пока она ничего не имеет против меня.
Приехала она в наш город (живёт в Питере), значит. Они её возят по источникам, заставляют пить святую воду (или что-то такое), чтобы вылечить от несуществующих болячек и вернуть мужа (на минуточку, в Питере она уже с другим живёт).
Сейчас ей пишу, мол, давай встречу тебя, на чём поедешь. Она: меня родители отвезут. И вот они её везде возят. Всё контролируют. Сколько выпила, где, с кем. Чтобы никуда не зашла – ни в кафе, ни в клуб, ни в гости к кому-то левому. Ооооо просто
Уже жалею, что сообщила свой адрес.

И эти же милейшие (в кавычках) люди обидели мою бабушку. Они приезжали на похороны моей матери. Заставили там всех идти в церковь, громко молились и все пару дней, что были там, бабушке говорили, что она виновата в смерти своей дочери, потому что она плохая мать и не молится. Ёппппптвою просто.
Не удивлюсь, если они попытаются сегодня зайти ко мне в квартиру, чтобы проверить, может ли тут находиться их дочь...

----------


## yana123

> И эти же милейшие (в кавычках) люди обидели мою бабушку. Они приезжали на похороны моей матери. Заставили там всех идти в церковь, громко молились и все пару дней, что были там, бабушке говорили, что она виновата в смерти своей дочери, потому что она плохая мать и не молится. Ёппппптвою просто.


 И теперь они горят желанием со мной сегодня пообщаться, как мне только что сообщила сестра. Остановите планету, хочу сойти на этой остановке.
Общение с ними – это презрительные взгляды, поджатые губы и вечные разговоры "как же всё плохо, ну вот хоть деньги на еду есть".

----------


## TheEnd

> Ну жалеть уже поздно. По идее, лучшее, что можно сделать: вынести урок и учесть в будущем это.
> О разводе ничего не могу сказать, тк по мне мой сильного удара не нанёс, тк решение было моё. Воспринимаю брак как ошибку, тк пыталась построить отношения, руководствуясь разумом, а не чувствами.
> Тоже, наверное, можно вынести урок и идти дальше. Это я о твоей ситуации. ну и о своей тоже.
> А поскольку город у тебя совсем уж маленький, неплохо было бы, так сказать, с чистого листа в другом месте начать.


 Несколько странно что мне это советует человек, сам вроде и жаждущий сменить место жительства, но категорически отказывающийся это делать...Хотя много тут странностей...Ну да ладно...

----------


## TheEnd

> Поражаюсь несамостоятельности людей и их, как бы это сказать, интеллекту.
> Сестра, значит, должна ко мне приехать сегодня. Не виделись миллион лет. Ей 30+. Взрослая женщина. Недавно развелась, ипохондрик, судя по всему.
> 
> Родители у неё в молодости были те ещё ребята, а теперь ударились в православие. Против религии ничего не имею, пока она ничего не имеет против меня.
> Приехала она в наш город (живёт в Питере), значит. Они её возят по источникам, заставляют пить святую воду (или что-то такое), чтобы вылечить от несуществующих болячек и вернуть мужа (на минуточку, в Питере она уже с другим живёт).
> Сейчас ей пишу, мол, давай встречу тебя, на чём поедешь. Она: меня родители отвезут. И вот они её везде возят. Всё контролируют. Сколько выпила, где, с кем. Чтобы никуда не зашла – ни в кафе, ни в клуб, ни в гости к кому-то левому. Ооооо просто
> Уже жалею, что сообщила свой адрес.
> 
> И эти же милейшие (в кавычках) люди обидели мою бабушку. Они приезжали на похороны моей матери. Заставили там всех идти в церковь, громко молились и все пару дней, что были там, бабушке говорили, что она виновата в смерти своей дочери, потому что она плохая мать и не молится. Ёппппптвою просто.
> Не удивлюсь, если они попытаются сегодня зайти ко мне в квартиру, чтобы проверить, может ли тут находиться их дочь...


 Дур дом...Как же им хорошо, ведь они не "одупляют" совсем что умом тронуты (мало ли, извини)...

----------


## TheEnd

> И теперь они горят желанием со мной сегодня пообщаться, как мне только что сообщила сестра. Остановите планету, хочу сойти на этой остановке.
> Общение с ними – это презрительные взгляды, поджатые губы и вечные разговоры "как же всё плохо, ну вот хоть деньги на еду есть".


 ну что тут сказать, крепанешься разок,  а они...да это "капля в море" того, что ты переживаешь...потрындят да свалят из твоей жизни, хотя, осадочек то остается...эххх...

----------


## yana123

> Несколько странно что мне это советует человек, сам вроде и жаждущий сменить место жительства, но категорически отказывающийся это делать...Хотя много тут странностей...Ну да ладно...


 Я не отказываюсь категорически! Я не могу решиться.

----------


## yana123

> Дур дом...Как же им хорошо, ведь они не "одупляют" совсем что умом тронуты (мало ли, извини)...


 Мечтаю о таком состоянии! Никакого самокопания, самоедства и желания свести счёты с жизнью! Ну красота же. Живёшь в своём замкнутом мирке и чувствуешь себя абсолютно счастливым. И не можешь осознать, что ты слегка (или не слегка) ку-ку.

----------


## yana123

> Я не отказываюсь категорически! Я не могу решиться.


 Я всё мечтала раньше иметь столько вещей, чтобы помещались в большой рюкзак. Никакой мебели, большой техники, животных, одежды громоздкой. Переезд – одна из самых стрессовых ситуаций для человеческого организма (наряду с разводом и смертью близкого).
Хотя в последний раз у меня всё прошло тихо-мирно-спокойно. Но вот это вот всё: договариваться об аренде; переплачивать слегка (или не слегка), поскольку внахлёст идёт аренда (например, 1 числа оплата в старой квартире – новую надо снять раньше; допустим, 25 числа; неделя переплачена, получается); искать газель/грузчиков; следить, чтоб никто не стырил вещи; следить, чтоб никто не угрохал вещи; убираться на старой квартире; убираться на новой квартире...
А переезд в другой город? Мама мия просто.

----------


## jozh

> А переезд в другой город? Мама мия просто.


 Даже на "Несидится" некоторые пишут про переезды без всего, чтобы избежать этого стресса. Документы, гаджеты и носильные вещи. Тот самый "большой рюкзак") Все остальное наживают с нуля на новом месте. Тебе проще - если снимаешь, то мебель и кое-какая техника в квартире уже будут.
Можешь собрать несколько больших коробок с вещами, если жалко их выбрасывать, и отправить транспортной компанией. Мы так даже багаж в отпускную поездку отправляли, чтобы жлобской авиакомпании не переплачивать несколько тысяч. Мы скряги, да!)))

----------


## TheEnd

> Мечтаю о таком состоянии! Никакого самокопания, самоедства и желания свести счёты с жизнью! Ну красота же. Живёшь в своём замкнутом мирке и чувствуешь себя абсолютно счастливым. И не можешь осознать, что ты слегка (или не слегка) ку-ку.


 Я тоже.

----------


## yana123

> Можешь собрать несколько больших коробок с вещами, если жалко их выбрасывать, и отправить транспортной компанией. Мы так даже багаж в отпускную поездку отправляли, чтобы жлобской авиакомпании не переплачивать несколько тысяч. Мы скряги, да!)))


 Кот же ещё. Кот – это отдельная песня. Это точно не самолёт, а поезд, а то кот отъедет в багажном отделении, где животных перевозят.
В общем, много тут нюансов. Понятно, что при сильном желании всё более чем решаемо.

----------


## yana123

Сегодня утром проснулась с одним вопросом: зачем я проснулась? Так горько что-то стало.

----------


## yana123

Что-то так всё хреново, что даже понять не могу, почему всё так хреново. Провалялась на кровати с телефоном и аудиокнигами, втыкая в судоку ВЕСЬ ДЕНЬ. ВЕСЬ. Буквально лежала.
Знаете, решать судоку, когда от слёз экран не видно, – та ещё задачка) Подумывала пойти и сделать, но, раз я тут, понятно, что не вышло.
Надежда – штука живучая. Под конец дня от моих мыслей, видимо, устали даже моя апатия с депрессией, поэтому я пошла убираться и печь шарлотку. И мечтать, что после этого мне так сильно захочется спать, что не будет ни минутки на самобичевание перед сном, ставшее ежедневной традицией.

----------


## TheEnd

> Сегодня утром проснулась с одним вопросом: зачем я проснулась? Так горько что-то стало.


 Ответил бы ранее, но периодически роскомнадзор или как его там блокирует сайт. А я сегодня проснулся и спросил себя в хрен знает какой раз: "Парень, зачем ты живешь? Зачем ты себя мучаешь? Надеешься на что то? А ведь ты сам уже прекрасно знаешь что ничего не изменится..."Я в стольких вариациях представлял это: как меня из раскареженной машины вытаскивают, как мозги собирают после выстрела в голову с отцовского Бенелли, как с петли "синего" снимают...

----------


## yana123

> Ответил бы ранее, но периодически роскомнадзор или как его там блокирует сайт.


 VPN. Я только через VPN захожу.



> как мозги собирают после выстрела в голову с отцовского Бенелли


 Вот это, извините, мечта просто! Но после недавнего события в Казани думаю, что и пытаться получить оружие не стоит. Самый верный путь, как по мне. Но для меня, к сожалению, недоступный.



> как меня из раскареженной машины вытаскивают


 А вот это ненадёжно. Хотя... смотря с какой скоростью и во что.

----------


## TheEnd

> VPN. Я только через VPN захожу.
> 
> Вот это, извините, мечта просто! Но после недавнего события в Казани думаю, что и пытаться получить оружие не стоит. Самый верный путь, как по мне. Но для меня, к сожалению, недоступный.
> 
> А вот это ненадёжно. Хотя... смотря с какой скоростью и во что.


 Касаемо ДТП да, согласен...можно остаться в живых и настоящий ад будет на земле...

----------


## yana123

> Касаемо ДТП да, согласен...можно остаться в живых и настоящий ад будет на земле...


 Раз уж об этом зашла речь. Всегда интересовали две вещи.
Первая – есть ли осознанность у человека, оказавшегося в состоянии овоща? Понимает ли он, что с ним; живы ли его мысли. Если да – господи боже мой просто, свихнуться можно. Годами быть запертым в теле без возможности пошевелиться.
Вторая – что в голове у безумцев? У тех людей, которые действительно сошли с ума. Думала, что они счастливы, поэтому всё мечталось сойти с ума. Снять с себя ответственность за собственное счастье)

----------


## TheEnd

> Что-то так всё хреново, что даже понять не могу, почему всё так хреново. Провалялась на кровати с телефоном и аудиокнигами, втыкая в судоку ВЕСЬ ДЕНЬ. ВЕСЬ. Буквально лежала.
> Знаете, решать судоку, когда от слёз экран не видно, – та ещё задачка) Подумывала пойти и сделать, но, раз я тут, понятно, что не вышло.
> Надежда – штука живучая. Под конец дня от моих мыслей, видимо, устали даже моя апатия с депрессией, поэтому я пошла убираться и печь шарлотку. И мечтать, что после этого мне так сильно захочется спать, что не будет ни минутки на самобичевание перед сном, ставшее ежедневной традицией.


 Вчера взбодрился утренней зарядкой, свозил мачеху за продуктами, заехал пообедал и поехал по традиции к товарищу на работу, чувак кстати тоже одинок, но Боже, как же я ему завидую, он забил на это все и получает удовольствие от видео игрулек, и всякого другого гавнеца. Приезжаешь к нему на работу а там у него и денди, и сеги и всякая разная хрень. Окунулся в детство, вернулся домой, загрустил и лег смотреть ТВ...

----------


## yana123

Я говорила много раз, что работу свою люблю.
Тревожный звоночек появился. Не хочется мне работать. Вообще. Совсем. Никогда не было такого. Ну, может, хотелось взять выходной или устала. А тут вообще, в принципе не хочу и всё. Чувствую, начинаю делать какие-то вещи для галочки.
Задумываюсь, может, и правда, к психиатру (или к какому специалисту нужно идти?). Только я не знаю, стоит ли говорить о мыслях о СУ. У нас, конечно, не союз и вряд ли меня поселят в психиатричку, но... Неспокойно.

TheEnd, ты не думал о врачебной помощи? Пробовал, может?

----------


## yana123

> чувак кстати тоже одинок, но Боже, как же я ему завидую, он забил на это все и получает удовольствие от видео игрулек, и всякого другого гавнеца. Приезжаешь к нему на работу а там у него и денди, и сеги и всякая разная хрень


 Замечательно. Теперь и я ему завидую отчаянно.
А у тебя нет таких вещей, которыми можно было бы заниматься и кайфовать от этого?

----------


## TheEnd

> Раз уж об этом зашла речь. Всегда интересовали две вещи.
> Первая – есть ли осознанность у человека, оказавшегося в состоянии овоща? Понимает ли он, что с ним; живы ли его мысли. Если да – господи боже мой просто, свихнуться можно. Годами быть запертым в теле без возможности пошевелиться.
> Вторая – что в голове у безумцев? У тех людей, которые действительно сошли с ума. Думала, что они счастливы, поэтому всё мечталось сойти с ума. Снять с себя ответственность за собственное счастье)


 Ну если парализовано тело то конечно есть, а если что с мозгом...не знаю даже. 
Хех, не знаю насчет безумцев, но если я не решусь когда-нибудь сдохнуть,то наверное узнаю...

----------


## yana123

> Чувствую, начинаю делать какие-то вещи для галочки.


 Собственно, многое начала делать просто потому, что "надо". Раньше всё хотела своё жильё. Тк у меня не официальное трудоустройство, оформлялась как самозанятая (снялась с учёта уже) или думала копить. Была идея фикс прямо – своя квартира. Никогда в жизни не было места, которое можно было назвать домом, поэтому хотелось очень такое место заиметь.
Короче, не хочется мне больше квартиру. Хочется только одного – в отпуск к пальмам. Всё. Ничего больше не хочу совсем.
Пыталась полечить себя немного шмотками. Хрень какая-то, эти шмотки. Не помогает. Никакого удовольствия от шмоток.
Третий день не выхожу на улицу... Не хочу. Никуда не хочу идти, никого не хочу видеть. И дома быть не хочу. Порочный круг какой-то(

----------


## yana123

> Хех, не знаю насчет безумцев, но если я не решусь когда-нибудь сдохнуть,то наверное узнаю...


 Не забудь рассказать! Если моя крыша раньше твоей не уедет. Хотя маловероятно: среди родственников нет никого с психическими заболеваниями.

----------


## yana123

Ещё вот думаю. Блин, у нас же руки-ноги на месте, живём не у теплотрасс с бомжами, проблем со здоровьем нет, мозги в порядке (ну, практически в порядке), возраст отличнейший.
Чо надо-то ещё? Что сломалось? Почему жить-то не хочется?
Огромное количество людей с радостью поменялись бы с нами местами. И наверное, были бы счастливы.
Как-то это всё неправильно.

----------


## TheEnd

> Я говорила много раз, что работу свою люблю.
> Тревожный звоночек появился. Не хочется мне работать. Вообще. Совсем. Никогда не было такого. Ну, может, хотелось взять выходной или устала. А тут вообще, в принципе не хочу и всё. Чувствую, начинаю делать какие-то вещи для галочки.
> Задумываюсь, может, и правда, к психиатру (или к какому специалисту нужно идти?). Только я не знаю, стоит ли говорить о мыслях о СУ. У нас, конечно, не союз и вряд ли меня поселят в психиатричку, но... Неспокойно.
> 
> TheEnd, ты не думал о врачебной помощи? Пробовал, может?


 одно время думал, когда много плакал после...ну ты поняла. Столько всего на ю тюбе пересмотрел, сначала думал психолого, потом усмехнулся и понял ведь, что в сказки не верю. Психотерапевт или психиатр...вряд ли я смогу что то объяснить специалисту, не поймет он меня, я сам то порой себя не понимаю...Будто у меня не раздвоение, разтроение личности или может еще больше...Вспомнил фильм Сплит...

----------


## TheEnd

> Ещё вот думаю. Блин, у нас же руки-ноги на месте, живём не у теплотрасс с бомжами, проблем со здоровьем нет, мозги в порядке (ну, практически в порядке), возраст отличнейший.
> Чо надо-то ещё? Что сломалось? Почему жить-то не хочется?
> Огромное количество людей с радостью поменялись бы с нами местами. И наверное, были бы счастливы.
> Как-то это всё неправильно.


 да взбадривал я себя этим и не раз...и сейчас это понимаю, но нечто в моей башке вот...Смотришь как люди тяжело больные молодые борятся за жизнь, а ты наоборот ее закончить хочешь...

----------


## yana123

> понял ведь, что в сказки не верю. Психотерапевт или психиатр...вряд ли я смогу что то объяснить специалисту, не поймет он меня, я сам то порой себя не понимаю...


 таблетки? таблетки, искусственно заставляющие тебя чувствовать себя счастливее. я, правда, не знаю, какие могут быть побочки. судя по всему, самые разнообразные)



> Будто у меня не раздвоение, разтроение личности или может еще больше...Вспомнил фильм Сплит...


 Не знаю, читаешь ли ты книги. "Сплит" сняли по мотивам книги "Таинственная история Билли Миллигана" (а сам Билли Миллиган реальный человек). Книга с фильмов ничего общего не имеет) Книга классная. Читала её миллион лет назад – впечатлилась.

----------


## TheEnd

> Замечательно. Теперь и я ему завидую отчаянно.
> А у тебя нет таких вещей, которыми можно было бы заниматься и кайфовать от этого?


 Есть, ее зовут "спать."

----------


## yana123

> Есть, ее зовут "спать."


 ))) З – зависть! Несколько месяцев сплю часов по 4-6, если повезёт, то 7. И рада бы поспать, но не выходит.

----------


## TheEnd

> таблетки? таблетки, искусственно заставляющие тебя чувствовать себя счастливее. я, правда, не знаю, какие могут быть побочки. судя по всему, самые разнообразные)
> Предпочитаю изредка расслабиться "косяком", не до фанатизма! Если бы вот мне просто "работающие" таблетки то пил бы, главное чтобы взгляд на все это был иным...
> 
> Не знаю, читаешь ли ты книги. "Сплит" сняли по мотивам книги "Таинственная история Билли Миллигана" (а сам Билли Миллиган реальный человек). Книга с фильмов ничего общего не имеет) Книга классная. Читала её миллион лет назад – впечатлилась.


 Не читаю, теперь знаешь, но это меня заинтересовало, если не забуду - займусь. Я просто не представляю себя за чтением когда мне плохо...одиноко...стоит конечно попробовать...

----------


## TheEnd

Предпочитаю изредка расслабиться "косяком", не до фанатизма! Если бы вот мне просто "работающие" таблетки то пил бы, главное чтобы взгляд на все это был иным...

----------


## TheEnd

> ))) З – зависть! Несколько месяцев сплю часов по 4-6, если повезёт, то 7. И рада бы поспать, но не выходит.


 Ну вот пока она меня только и не расстраивает...

----------


## yana123

> Если бы вот мне просто "работающие" таблетки то пил бы, главное чтобы взгляд на все это был иным...


 Ну вот, похоже, чтобы понять, работает ли что, надо пойти к врачу и эмпирическим методов всё это выяснять. Что-то я пока как-то хз.

----------


## yana123

> Я просто не представляю себя за чтением когда мне плохо...одиноко...стоит конечно попробовать...


 А что делаешь в такие моменты, когда один?
ps раздражает, что чаще, чем раз в минуту, нельзя отправлять тут сообщения

----------


## TheEnd

> Ну вот, похоже, чтобы понять, работает ли что, надо пойти к врачу и эмпирическим методов всё это выяснять. Что-то я пока как-то хз.


 Я пока «пас.» Городок маленький, поставит на учёт какой-нибудь и поделом…Нет уж спасибо, вздернуться из за психиатра, мда уж…

----------


## yana123

> Я пока «пас.» Городок маленький, поставит на учёт какой-нибудь и поделом…


 Вот и меня это останавливает.

----------


## TheEnd

> А что делаешь в такие моменты, когда один?
> ps раздражает, что чаще, чем раз в минуту, нельзя отправлять тут сообщения


 Говорю себе мол что накручиваю все через чур, что таких как я миллионы. Помогает самую малость, но уже все реже и реже…Бывает джойстик хватаю и заставляю играться себя, в последнее время и это не получается, как вчера к примеру. Смотрел тупо ящик и все. Ну ещё сваливаю с квартиры бывает и катаюсь, слушаю музыку. А бывает хватаю удочки и на речку. Но это было раньше, сейчас я уже «боюсь» слова «выходной…»

----------


## yana123

> Ну ещё сваливаю с квартиры бывает и катаюсь, слушаю музыку.


 Вот для этих целей я хотела купить машину.



> Говорю себе мол что накручиваю все через чур, что таких как я миллионы.


 А ещё миллионы тех, кому хуже. Но помогает это мало, тк плохо-то вот мне, вот сейчас. А все те люди, которым ещё хреновее, абстрактны, где-то там, далеко.

----------


## TheEnd

> Вот для этих целей я хотела купить машину.
> 
> А ещё миллионы тех, кому хуже. Но помогает это мало, тк плохо-то вот мне, вот сейчас. А все те люди, которым ещё хреновее, абстрактны, где-то там, далеко.


 Именно. Вот именно также…

----------


## TheEnd

Не перестаю вот удивляться временами словам, которые мне человек говорил очень часто, что я только себя люблю и никого более. Ну да, настолько сильно что покончить с собой хочу…А ведь и человеку это говорил…

----------


## yana123

> Не перестаю вот удивляться временами словам, которые мне человек говорил очень часто, что я только себя люблю и никого более.


 Мне кажется, это расхожая фраза, которую произносят, когда не в чем обвинять человека. Или когда хотят переложить (если о романтических отношениях говорить) вину за расставание на другого. Типа "вот ты такой хреновый, поэтому и расстаёмся, а я вроде как и ни при чём".
Вообще не понимаю претензии "ты только себя любишь". Мне экс-супруг то же самое говорил. Как, почему? Не понимаю, в чём это вообще выражается. Ладно, если (условно и комично) съедаешь последнюю шоколадку, тратишь на себя последние деньги и тд.

----------


## TheEnd

И да. Поясни «чайнику» за VPN? Не хватало форума вчера…На почте прочёл твоё сообщение а вот дальше увы…роском…

----------


## yana123

В личку напишу

----------


## TheEnd

А тебя только надежда на что то лучшее держит? Меня вот уже скорее боль при процессе отпугивает…Вот так вот устроен мозг мой…хочешь прекратить существование, а пугает боль…ну конечно все же и иные моменты имеют место быть - та самая преславутая надежда на что то лучшее)))

----------


## yana123

> А тебя только надежда на что то лучшее держит? Меня вот уже скорее боль при процессе отпугивает…Вот так вот устроен мозг мой…хочешь прекратить существование, а пугает боль…ну конечно все же и иные моменты имеют место быть - та самая преславутая надежда на что то лучшее)))


 Я не знаю( Мне иногда кажется, что я просто боюсь смерти, хотя сам факт смерти вроде не очень пугает меня, если думать о нём. Скорее, надежда, да. Ну и когда совсем уж плохо, я думаю: а что я теряю, если ещё немного тут задержусь? а вдруг чо прикольное случится? хоть посмотрю, интересно же, ну
В последнее время, правда, этот аргумент уже не очень хорошо работает
Боли боюсь, но ещё больше я боюсь, что что-то пойдёт не так и останусь я овощем или инвалидом...

----------


## yana123

по работе наткнулась на тред в твиттере – https://twitter.com/makseest_ru/stat...98603642658848
интересно, стоит почитать; такое себе, до мурашек местами

----------


## yana123

> по работе наткнулась на тред в твиттере – https://twitter.com/makseest_ru/stat...98603642658848


 если кому лень, то это мысленный эксперимент: представьте, что все ваши предки по какой-то линии (отца или матери) выстроились в шеренгу и вот вы мимо них идёте
особенно вот это мне понравилось:



> Для того чтобы в этом мире появились вы, все 330 человек, мимо которых вы только что прошли, должны были выжить и дать потомство. Все до единого.
> Десять тысяч лет младенческая смертность, голод, природные катаклизмы, эпидемии, изменения климата и войны пытались эту цепь разорвать. Если бы хотя бы один из этих людей умер, не дожив до детородного возраста, вас бы не было.
> Представляете, в какую лотерею вы выиграли?


 И вот это:



> Человек за номером примерно 2500 в нашей очереди, судя по всему, пережил глобальную климатическую катастрофу — вулканическую зиму длиной в несколько лет, вызванную извержением вулкана Тоба на Суматре.
> Вместе с ним её пережили только несколько тысяч человек на всю планету, поэтому этот предок будет у вас общим (как минимум) со многими десятками миллионов ныне живущих людей.


 Ну и это:



> От рыбы до вас — ни разу не прервавшаяся прямая цепочка из миллионов живых существ, каждое из которых было вашим предком.
> Предком в прямом смысле слова: 380 миллионов лет назад жила совершенно конкретная рыба, приходящаяся лично вам бабушкой в бог знает каком колене.
> Вы — совершенно неправдоподобный итог жизни тиктаалика (ремарка: это что-то типа рыбы, дааальний человека) и миллионов его потомков, которых вы воскресили силой воображения и расставили в правильном порядке.
> Все последние 380 миллионов лет были против вас, а вы всё равно есть.


 Ну и вишенка:



> Второе: если все люди Земли примут участие в этом мысленном эксперименте и пойдут по любой из линий наугад, мы все в итоге встретимся.
> Очень и очень скоро.


 А? Ну? Стоит же того, чтобы подумать об этом. Мне даже как-то стыдно стало за мысли о СУ. После таких-то размышлений.

----------


## TheEnd

> Я не знаю( Мне иногда кажется, что я просто боюсь смерти, хотя сам факт смерти вроде не очень пугает меня, если думать о нём. Скорее, надежда, да. Ну и когда совсем уж плохо, я думаю: а что я теряю, если ещё немного тут задержусь? а вдруг чо прикольное случится? хоть посмотрю, интересно же, ну
> В последнее время, правда, этот аргумент уже не очень хорошо работает
> Боли боюсь, но ещё больше я боюсь, что что-то пойдёт не так и останусь я овощем или инвалидом...


 Все. Меня «накрыло» опять…я просто хочу исчезнуть…я думаю при удушении шансов выжить ноль…

----------


## TheEnd

Если есть возможность или желание, то можно общаться в ватс аппе…а может и не стоит…надоедает сюда писать, мне уже некомфортно даже что это читают остальные, хотя кому это надо…

----------


## yana123

> я думаю при удушении шансов выжить ноль…


 ну вероятность высокая у метода, но один фиг не ноль

----------


## yana123

> Если есть возможность или желание, то можно общаться в ватс аппе…а может и не стоит…надоедает сюда писать, мне уже некомфортно даже что это читают остальные, хотя кому это надо…


 А ты личные сообщения видишь тут?

----------


## TheEnd

> А ты личные сообщения видишь тут?


 Пишет невозможно открыть из за блокировки всплывающих окон.

----------


## TheEnd

> ну вероятность высокая у метода, но один фиг не ноль


 Почему? Висишь себе и задыхаешься один…помочь некому. Какое то время мучений и все, темнота…

----------


## yana123

> Пишет невозможно открыть из за блокировки всплывающих окон.


 зайди отдельно в notifications - входящие

----------

